#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-15
<nived> when I start up my ubuntu 10.10, it says i'm missing the firmware for my broadcom wireless card and drops me into the command line. also, X won't start. This may or may not be related to my NVIDIA drivers. I'm totally lost at this point, can anyone help me?
<stlsaint> nived: what type of card do you have?
<cprofitt> nived: the drop to command line is video related
<cprofitt> the wireless card, is highly unlikely to cause that
<cprofitt> nived: can you do an lspci | grep VGA at the command line
<cprofitt> that would tell us what video card you have
<nived> stlsaint: network controller broadcom corp bcm4306 802.11b/g wireless lan controller 14e4:4320
<nived> cprofitt: nvidia geforce 6200
<stlsaint> aye i should have specified for graphics card, sorry
<cprofitt> nived did you get X at all after install?
<cprofitt> I am just curious if you tried to load the nvidia drivers or not
<nived> i odn't undertand your question
<cprofitt> immediately after install -- were you dumped to the command line
<cprofitt> or did you get X?
<cprofitt> if you did not load the proprietary drives we can try installing them from the command line
<nived> i've spent the last day trying to get the nvidia drivers to work. this is not actually my computer, it's my friend's. i got ubuntu working for him last night. today he tried to install different nvidia drivers, drivers that i think were the wrong ones, and called me over to help him. i installed a different set of drivers that someone in #ubuntu said should work, and it made new xorg.conf files
<nived> i'm actually able to start x without a xorg.conf file
<nived> and yes, it was working last night after the install
<cprofitt> yes, I think the 6200 might need the older drivers
<nived> i installed the drivers by downloading them and bringing them over via usb
<cprofitt> the 96 version should work for that card
<cprofitt> I have a 6800 on one of my computers... I can check the version I have running on that one
<nived> the 96 version is the one i'mm using now
<cprofitt> though I have 10.04 running on that machine, so that might not be a good fit
<nived> the one i brought over via usb
<cprofitt> actually it looks like the 6200 should support -current
<nived> here are the error messages found with dmesg | grep ERROR
<nived> 20:12] <nived> error: unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 8 [20:12] <nived> repeats for GSI 13, 6, 4, 7, 12, 1, 10 [20:12] <nixnoob> fucked if I know what THAT means [20:13] <nived> and it can't find firmware files "b43/ucode5.fw" or "b43-open/ucode5.fw"
<cprofitt> can you get his computer on a physical drop?
<nived> i don't know what you mean
<cprofitt> it would make it easier to install the drivers
<nived> i have his computer in front of me if that's what you're asking
<cprofitt> yes, but can you put it on the Internet
<nived> it's connected to the internet
<cprofitt> so you can use apt-get install nvidia-current
<nived> k, trying that
<cprofitt> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<cprofitt> ok
<nived> says nvidia-current is already the newest version
<cprofitt> hmm... so your -96 install did not work...
<nived> i brought them over on a usb drive
<nived> mounted the usb drive
<cprofitt> yes, but apparently the drivers are not the ones active
<nived> and used sudo sh for the NVIDIA-blah-blah-pkg0.run file
<nived> then repeated for the pkg1.run file
<cprofitt> try doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<cprofitt> what errors do you get if you try startx
<nived> [20:18] <nixnoob> um [20:18] <nixnoob> no... [20:18] <nixnoob> you don't want to use any of the .deb packages [20:18] <nixnoob> they haven't made any for these new .run files yet [20:18] <nived> why? [20:18] <nixnoob> they don't work [20:18] <nixnoob> not with the latest X server than 10.10 comes with by default
<cprofitt> that is in your terminal?
<nived> no, no
<cprofitt> that looks like another irc convo
<nived> yes
<cprofitt> so in terminal try
<cprofitt> startx
<cprofitt> does x start or fail...
<cprofitt> if it fails what are the errors?
<nived> startx says failed to load module nvidia because module does not exist, 0, and no drivers available
<nived> also fatal server error: no screens found
<cprofitt> ok... lets purge and reinstall then
<nived> alright
<nived> what are we purging?
<cprofitt> sudo apt-get --purge remov nvidia-current
<cprofitt> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current
<cprofitt> that way it should not say that it is installed -- and any config files should be wiped
<nived> done
<nived> now what?
<cprofitt> if it were not for the config files I would just do a reinstall
<cprofitt> ok... lets try rebooting and seeing if you get X again
<nived> i can try a reinstall
<nived> what's the command from the cli to reboot?
<nived> other than standing up, hopping over to the tower, and manually pressing the button?
<stlsaint> nived: sudo reboot
<cprofitt> thanks stlsaint
<cprofitt> +1 to sudo reboot
<stlsaint> ;)
<nived> same errors
<nived> unable to locate IOAPIC for GIS 8, 13, 6, 4, 7, 12, 1, 10
<cprofitt> so it rebooted and fell apart, heh?
<nived> and can't find firmware files "b43/ucode5.fw" and "b43-open/ucode5.fw"
<nived> yep. dropped me back into the shel
<nived> l
<cprofitt> does he have any data on it yet?
<nived> who?
<cprofitt> the owner of the laptop
<nived> uh
<nived> the ubuntu is on the desktop
<nived> i'm on a windows laptop right now to be on IRC
<cprofitt> ok... on the desktop is there any data on it yet or can you simply do a reinstall?
<nived> i can do a reinstall
<nived> although i had some issues during the initial install
<cprofitt> there are times that finding the needle in the heystack is not worth the effort
<cprofitt> haystack even
<nived> alright, booting up from the normal install disk
<nived> we've also got the alternate one somewhere around here
<cprofitt> ok
<cprofitt> The poll caused issed for folks
<nived> poll?
<cprofitt> they actually checked Monday @ 2400 and not Tuesday @ 00:00
<cprofitt> though they are the same time
<cprofitt> Tuesday 00:00 has 6 of 9
<cprofitt> Tuesday @ 24:00 has 7 of 9
<cprofitt> and she is famous
<cprofitt> 7 of 9 was the best the poll did
<SPooN> hey guys, I have a  question about Linux Mint actually. Does anyone know if Skype would work on Mint?
<nived> yes, spoon
<nived> it would work just fine, according to this forum: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=508591
<SPooN> thank you very much nived :)
<nived> np spoon
<nived> cprofitt: should i erase and use the entire disk or specify partitions manually? someone told me that I should manually use ext2 rather than ext4
<cprofitt> ext2?
<cprofitt> no, I would use ext4
<cprofitt> I would just choose the entire disk
<Chesamo> why would someone tell you to use ext2?? They must be stuck in 1995
<SPooN> linux mint is looking really good.
<SPooN> I was born in 95 :P
 * Cheri703 feels really old
<Chesamo> ...
 * Chesamo also feels old.
<nived> chesamo: they said they were having problems with ext4 so reformatted to ext2 and had fewer problems
 * nived fools eld
<cprofitt> I don't fell old... I am old
<stlsaint> SPooN: ?? crap i feel old also now
<aluex> hi,everybody
<SPooN> haha sorry guys :P
 * stlsaint feels old a 23!
<cprofitt> no problem SPooN I work in a school district... I get a dialy dose of HCIAO
<cprofitt> Holy Crap I Am Old
 * SPooN feels like a youngling nerd
 * nived feels proud for figuring out that acronym before you said that
<aluex> i love the screen saver MatrixView, and i would like to know where the pics it shows are?
<nived> fly, fledgling
<aluex> thanks
<cprofitt> SPooN: no... youngling geek... though not that young
<cprofitt> my youngest is 3 and using Ubuntu already
<SPooN> thats awesome!
<cprofitt> she was born in 2007
<SPooN> I'm the oldest of 3 and the only techie of the family
<cprofitt> all three of my kids have their own computers
<cprofitt> the oldest is in First Lego League this year
<SPooN> I installed skype and got a webcam for my grandfather, who lives in France, so that we could communicate. He hasn't opened the box of the webcam
<cprofitt> she is 5th grade
<cprofitt> born in 2000
<SPooN> you, are an awesome parent
 * cprofitt shudders when he hears Skype
<cprofitt> no, not awesome... just a geek
 * SPooN wonders whats wrong with skype?
<cprofitt> it keeps a connection open on your computer and sends messages frequently
 * aluex wonders when to be heard ..
<cprofitt> it may be nice if you need to use it like a phone, but if you can schedule calls it would be better to use a not always on program
<SPooN> which means what in 15yo language?
<SPooN> I mean, you can just close the program
<nived> it's bad[/simple english]
<nived> =P
<cprofitt> SPooN: it is a security hole and who knows what data is being sent to the mother ship
<cprofitt> aluex: you may type at any time
 * Cheri703 is somewhat older than stlsaint 
<SPooN> okie
<aluex> cprofitt, i m sorry. i just want to know where the pictures the screen saver MatrixView displays are..
 * SPooN closes Skype
<nived> okay, cprofitt
<nived> i'm receiving this advice from someone else, tell me if you agree with it
<nived> "reboot and get into a recovery mode, drop to root shell, telinit 3 if you need to, (you'll know if you go to install the .run binaries and they advise you to) and "sh nvidia-blah-blah-0.run" and then the other one, one after the other, and then reboot, and everything should be OK"
<cprofitt> nived: worth a try...
<cprofitt> if it doesn't work you can reinstall then
<nived> no, i mean
<nived> he advises doing that after the reinstall
<cprofitt> I have not had a driver issue go that deep for me ... so unfamiliar with the advice
<cprofitt> wouldn't that depend on the reinstall having the errors?
<guest1> newb here trying to learn bash shell and for some reason I cannot use relative paths in ubuntu
<guest1> absolute paths traverse directories fine
<nived> well i mean
<nived> if you're in /usr
<nived> trying to go to /usr/bin
<nived> just cd bin
<guest1> it won't allow me to move from any directory unless I type the absolute path
<guest1> so if pwd and Im in home/username and want to go to desktop I have to type the whole path to  go to desktop
<stlsaint> guest1: or you could just use: cd Desktop
<cprofitt> no
<guest1>  cd /home/username/desktop
<stlsaint> without using: cd /home/stlsaint/Desktop
<nived> okay, so, guest1: when you're in /home/username, type cd Desktop and tell me what it returns
<cprofitt> in your home you would just have to type cd Desktop
<cprofitt> it is an upper case D
<UndiFineD> o/
<cprofitt> and a quick way to get to home is cd ~
<nived> ubuntu is case-sensitive, yeah
<nived> desktop, DESKTOP, and Desktop are different places
<guest1> warren@Aspire-One:~$ pwd
<guest1> /home/warren
<guest1> warren@Aspire-One:~$ cd /desktop
<guest1> bash: cd: /desktop: No such file or directory
<nived> okay
<nived> now type exactly what I tell you
<cprofitt> bash will also auto-complete if you hit 'tab'
<nived> "cd Desktop" with no quotes
<nived> make sure you don't do the slash and have an uppercase D
<nived> tell me what it returns
<guest1> :-D
<nived> did it work?
<guest1> no /?
<nived> no /, no
<guest1> yes
<nived> not for relative
<nived> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nived> check out that link
<nived> it will explain how relative and absolute paths are handled in ubuntu
<guest1> is this ubuntu specific?
<UndiFineD> no linux specific
<UndiFineD> or unix so to speak
<guest1> ahhh
<guest1> thats been killing me for an hour
<nived_> i'm not familiar with any linux distros other than ubuntu
<nived_> but ubuntu is based on debian and mint is based on ubuntu
<nived_> so it should be that way in debian, ubuntu, and mint at least
<cprofitt> It is that way in Fedora as well
<cprofitt> at least the last time I used it
<guest1> I will remember it well now
<guest1> the case of the directories threw me too
 * UndiFineD has work with almost any distro of linux, sun solarix, hp ux, aix
<UndiFineD> all are case sensitive, because of posix standards
<guest1> yeah unfortunatley Im breaking the windows habit argh
<UndiFineD> only microsoft, born out of unix posix standards too, chose to eliminate case sensitivity in old DOS / windows systems because of FAT(12) filesystem
<UndiFineD> and had to do a hell of a job to reintroduce it again
<guest1> I have to say ubuntu is very very easy to use...the bash shell on the other hand..not so much
<nhandler> guest1: Tab Completion is your friend ;)
<SPooN> Ubuntu's easy to use. I just wish flash would be preloaded
<UndiFineD> SPooN, my bet is, that when Ubuntu Software Center is ready for Natty, the store will provide adobe softwares too
<nhandler> They have adobe software, most is just in multiverse or the partner repositories.
<nhandler> As for adobe flash, try flashplugin-installer
<trhisdone> doesn't flash require a licesnse which is why its not preloaded on anything
<nhandler> trhisdone: Yeah, licensing issues have played a big role in that.
<trhisdone> yeah its not installed by windows by default either....or firefox
<UndiFineD> nhandler, I was talking of photoshop and the other commercial softwares they have
<trhisdone> you always gotta download it
<nhandler> UndiFineD: Are those even available upstream for Linux?
<SPooN> anyone know when Mint 10 is going to release?
<SPooN> or am I stupid and it is out
<trhisdone> why would adobe bother with photoshop for linux? you have gimp
<UndiFineD> I think canonical does more talks on this with the major software vendors
<SPooN> trhisdone: for flash
<UndiFineD> trhisdone : one reason, compatibility
<trhisdone> just look at all the crap you gotta do just to play a dvd
<trhisdone> thats enough to turn most newbies off right out the gate
<vu1kan> I have an issue with the multimedia keys on my usb internet keyboard: whenever i reboot/power down, they stop working.  If i open the gnome keyboard shortcuts, it shows the various actions are defined correctly, i.e. volume mute is mapped to XF86AudoMute, but i get nothing if i press the key.  The only way i've been able to 'fix' this is to first clear the actions with backspace, then redefine the shortcut to the proper media key.  It only see
<UndiFineD> crap ? nothing difficult for playing a dvd on linux, ubuntu-restricted-extras will do the trick nicely
<trhisdone> im thinking of someone who knows nothing of computers
<UndiFineD> trhisdone, that is licencing issues
<UndiFineD> but USC makes that much eassier to do
<UndiFineD> vu1kan, keyboard settings ....
<trhisdone> well i been playing dvds with vlc and kaffeine and they do not play as smooth as they do on power dvd in windows
<trhisdone> i don't know what the problem is
<UndiFineD> system -> preferences -> keyboard -> tab Layouts
<UndiFineD> trhisdone, caching ;)
<vu1kan> UndiFineD: it's setup correctly in there; compaq internet keyboard(7 keys)
<trhisdone> maybe im just too used to windows
<UndiFineD> vu1kan, during bootup and shutdown the system reverts to basic keyboard often US101
<vu1kan> even when it was set to that, the issue existed; that is, my volume buttons, ect, wouldn't function after a reboot unless i redefined them
<vu1kan> despite the fact that the kb shortcuts showed the correct XF86 entry for the shortcuts
<UndiFineD> so it forgets about the keyboard ?
<vu1kan> it forgets about the XF86 keys
<vu1kan> the rest of the kb functions correctly, as do all of my other shortcuts
<trhisdone> i only been using ubuntu for a couple of days and like it but some things were a pain in the butt to get working
<UndiFineD> cprofitt, he ha set that permanent somehow ? i.e. .Xsession or something like that ?
<UndiFineD> on the layouts tab, there is this button, to apply system -wide
<UndiFineD> for my dutch language I switch between USA and USA with deadkeys
 * SPooN lost all his music when failing at installing ubuntu
<cprofitt> SPooN: ouch
<UndiFineD> aww
<cprofitt> sounds like backup failure
<cprofitt> I have my music on 4 different locations
<cprofitt> 3 digital and I own all the physical CDs
<SPooN> lol I was trying to dualbot but since I'm a stupid 15yo I accidentally used the entire HD
<UndiFineD> back-in-time does a good job for that for me
<SPooN> will RhythmBox allow you to sync from iPod to Ubuntu?
<UndiFineD> guest1, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<mxe5> What would be the best app thats run on gnome desktop for making and .iso of a CD ? ?
<Cheri703> mxe5: brasero
<Cheri703> it's built in
<UndiFineD> hey Che
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: the first time I installed Ubuntu, that's what happened. :D
<UndiFineD> tabfail
 * SPooN is happier now
<JoeMaverickSett> hi, Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> hi
<UndiFineD> Cheri703, is too much like ChanServ
<cprofitt> SPooN: always, always have data backup
<cprofitt> its lesson #1
<Cheri703> yeah, that happens to me a lot :)
<SPooN> <JoeMaverickSett> and I thought I was the only one :P
 * JoeMaverickSett prefer Banshee over Rhythmbox.
<SPooN> cprofitt: yea, I have everything in 3 places now.
 * SPooN doesn't have Banshee
<mxe5> Cheri703: I know Brasero wil burn an .iso image but did not know you could use it to actually "make an .iso image" of a CD.
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: well come to the club. *lesson 1, remember to backup. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: install it. :P
<cprofitt> mxe5: yes it works
<Cheri703> I've done it...
<cprofitt> you can make an iso from a folder of files too
<mxe5> ok will give a try Thanks
<SPooN> JoeMaverickSett: is it in Synaptic?
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: try Ubuntu SOftware Center. :D
<SPooN> JoeMaverickSett: where be this!? :O
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center. ;)
<SPooN> JoeMaverickSett: thanks :D
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: no problem.
<SPooN> whoa lotta schtuffs!
<UndiFineD> do not install "Everything"
<SPooN> well, I won't
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<trhisdone> is that rule #2?
<SPooN> but I hadn't realized there was like.. any of this
<trhisdone> lol
<trhisdone> i find it best to ask someone what software will do what
<SPooN> I need to make my Ubuntu look beautiful sometime too
<trhisdone> most of the recommendations i got in here have been spot on
<SPooN> teehee I have Banshee now
<UndiFineD> trhisdone, rule #1 Enjoy Freedom, rule #2 multiply freedom
<JoeMaverickSett> +1 UndiFineD :D
<trhisdone> i found you gotta load the ms core fonts and change everything to verdana....that seems to look the best to me
<trhisdone> but thats my opinion
<UndiFineD> trhisdone, but ... we have the ubuntu font
<UndiFineD> and it is free
 * JoeMaverickSett uses Ubuntu fonts. ;)
<trhisdone> yeah that looked pretty good to
<trhisdone> the default font was horrible
<UndiFineD> I just need a replacement for my fixed type courier
<SPooN> so... If I save music to ~/home/music
<SPooN> it automatically goes into Banshee?
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: yes.
<SPooN> Ubuntu is now hawt
 * JoeMaverickSett backs away from Ubuntu. :P
<SPooN> haha
 * SPooN away
 * SPooN back
<stlsaint> SPooN: what irc client are you using?
<trhisdone> i do have to say ubuntu was the smoothest install of all the linux distros i tried
<SPooN> i'm using XChat
<SPooN> stlsaint: why?
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, /ignore stlsaint
<Mohan_chml> xD
<SPooN> I don't get it.
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> SPooN: i think he wanted to say "don't let your irc client do away messages!"
 * SPooN did those manually
<stlsaint> SPooN: nevermind
<SPooN> ./me (away or back)
<stlsaint> MOHI!!!
 * JoeMaverickSett runs.
<Mohan_chml> Ohai stlsaint. you were here all these times? :P
<SPooN> in any case, I'm really excited now. I can get my music back off my iPod into banshee
<SPooN> <3 <3 <3
<stlsaint> >:|
<Mohan_chml> lol
<SPooN> lol
<SPooN> what IRC client to you folks use?
<Cheri703> xchat
<trhisdone> xchat
<JoeMaverickSett> irssi! :D
<Mohan_chml> idk :P
<SPooN> i hated irssi
<SPooN> I've been using xchat since my windows days though and <3 it
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, i hated JoeMaverickSett
<Mohan_chml> xD
<SPooN> dun be hatin
 * JoeMaverickSett walks away from the XCHAT folks.
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, you sure? i am also an xchatt'er
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: well, that's an exception. XD
 * SPooN chases JoeMaverickSett
<Mohan_chml> xD
<SPooN> I don't get why people say Linux is so hard to use...
<SPooN> I'm finding it pretty easy
<trhisdone> i dont think its hard just different...people get used to windows and dont want to take the time to learn a different way so they say its hard
<SPooN> yea, plus people unwilling to find help (like in here)
<trhisdone> plus the software isn't the same so you gotta learn new software too
<Mohan_chml> later peeps. have to leave for now o/
<SPooN> yea, I'm off for a while too
 * SPooN is off to bedbed
<nlsthzn-work> Hi, I have a problem... my Ubuntu 10.10 netbook install is slow...
<nlsthzn-work> I mean, I am using 10.10 netbook edition on my netbook and it is slow...
<Timo_> can u give us more information aboujt your netbook n stuff nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> Timo_: don't sweat it... just being annoyed with unity, I have a Samsung N150 and unity is bringing it too it's knees (even Windows 7 Starter was better)... if I stop being so lazy I will just re-install 10.04 and be happy again :)
<Timo_> alright nlsthzn-work :D Linux Mint 10 is also very good
<nlsthzn-work> Timo_: thx for the tip :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nlsthzn-work> Hello s.fox
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Silver_Fox_> How are you nlsthzn-work  ? Additionally I request that you ping my handle if you wish me to respond in good time. Thank you .
<nlsthzn-work> Silver_Fox_: I am fine... and I am sure you would respond eventually...and if you didn't I would not have lost any sleep ;)
<harrisonk> how do I unpack a tar.lzma.tar?
<aveilleux> ....tar.lzma.tar?? Who would create such a monstrosity?
<aveilleux> harrisonk: If Archive Manager can't handle it, I believe you can untar, then unarchive lzma, then untar again.
<aveilleux> ...oh, he left :/
<harrisonk> how would I unpack a tar.lzma.tar in ubuntu?
<aveilleux> <aveilleux> harrisonk: If Archive Manager can't handle it, I believe you can untar, then unarchive lzma, then untar again.
<harrisonk> okay thanks
<zuluboy> Is it possible to select the software to install from the cd so as not to get all the defaults?
<aveilleux> aargh, I could have answered zuluboy's problem
<polochen> ...
<polochen> IRC...sounds old...
<polochen> anyone here?
<polochen> knock knock?
<jledbetter> who's there?
<polochen> haha
<polochen> hi ledbetter
<polochen> oh, Jledbetter?
<polochen> sorry
<jledbetter> Oh, I thought this was a knock knock joke.
<jledbetter> polochen, And, hello. :)
<polochen> it is....followed by a newbie question...if anyone's here to answer it...^^
<polochen> hmm...I guess even I'll keep googling
<polochen> nice talking with u, jledbetter
<polochen> ciao and u have a nice day/night!!
<jledbetter> Lots--
<aveilleux> uh
<aveilleux> damn it
<aveilleux> we need to set up ubot to autmoatically !ask anyone it doesn't recognize.
<nlsthzn> but why did polochen never ask his question :/
<jledbetter> Dunno, I was typing "Lots of folks here. Please ask away" when the person jumped back offline. :(
<nUboon2Age> that happens sometimes jledbetter
<nUboon2Age> ships passing in the night
<jledbetter> Yes.
<nUboon2Age> good mornin jledbetter
<jledbetter> nUboon2Age, Good morning
<nev> what do i do once i have unpacked a rar file to install drivers?
<nlsthzn> ...oh oh... what drivers from where?
<nev> getnet usb wireless adptr from getnet
<nlsthzn> have a specific link so I can have a look?
<nev> one sec..
<nev> http://www.getnet.eu/products_GN-621U.html then linux drivers
<nlsthzn> nev: brb, going to check it out :)
<nlsthzn> ok, this is going to attempt to build the drivers from source code (which you have now downloaded)
<nlsthzn> what I would suggest is to extract to a directory in your home folder, then open the readme file and have a look at installation method one..)
<nlsthzn> AFAIK it isn't ideal to do this in Ubuntu exactly as it is spelled out in the read-me but I am not that clued up (have not done it that many times)
<nev> yep, done that ,i have no idea how to do any of it! :(
<nlsthzn> have you searched the forum for a thread on this specific NIC or driver?
<nev> no, whats a NIC ?
<nlsthzn> network card, sorry
<nev> ok, understood.
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374037&highlight=RTL8192SU this might help alot
<nev> ok, thanks, i will have a look. :)
<nev> nlsthzn - thanks a few links along and there is a how to with the same chipset so i 'm about to give it a go. cheers
<nlsthzn> nev: good luck!
<Mohidevilz> Hola peeps. I've got an issue. When I was in a Lucid Live CD, I tried installing it. and Gparted shows /dev/sda alone. and it asked me to create new partition table. When I hit that, all previous data are lost. Am I supposed to install gpart and undo it?
<nlsthzn> Mohidevilz: Hi, did you apply the changes? Did you see it actually create the new partitions etc?
<Mohidevilz> nlsthzn: It never asked me to change. But got the new partition table saved :|
<nlsthzn> Mohidevilz: if the new changes has been commited then I am afrain you have a serious problem (if you haven't backed up)
<Mohidevilz> argh!
<Mohidevilz> lemme give a shot to gpart then =]
<nlsthzn> AFAIK there is no "magic" undo... but I hope I am wrong, however feel free to wait a bit, maybe somebody here will come up with the magic wand and help you out
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm! I will change this connection to that old lappy first. :|
<javatexan> how is little man doing?
<bioterror> okay :D
<harrisonk> Can someone help me download some source via GIT?
<cprofitt> see everyone later
<ibuclaw> harrisonk, git checkout URL dir
<harrisonk> thanks
<Maddeth> Hello all
<yofel> actually, for git it would be 'git clone URL dir'
<yofel> harrisonk: ^
<yofel> checkout does something different
<Maddeth> Hey bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<Maddeth> bodhizazen, I dont think it is fair that I still have voice as I am not here very often. If you are happy to leave me with voice, I am happy :) if not then remove it :)
<Maddeth> Hi again Solovei
<Solovei> Oh hi Maddeth :)
<Maddeth> are you looking for full docs covering unity? or just some advice
<Maddeth> Solovei, ^
<Solovei> Either one, actually. I'm having some confusion about files, as well...
<Maddeth> Fire away, I will see what I can help with
<Solovei> Well, for instance - I installed 7zip so I can open .rar archives, but I can't seem to find it in order to use it...
<Maddeth> ah I see
<Maddeth> through the repository?
<Solovei> Yeah.
<Maddeth> if you right click what you want to unzip, you should get the option to extract it Solovei
<aveilleux> Solovei: the Archive Manager will pick up on most decompressors that are installed on the system. If you want to open rar files, just install unrar.
<Maddeth> 7zip should cover it just as well really
<Solovei> Yeah, when I try to extract/open it says that the archive type isn't supported.
<Maddeth> in which case installing unrar would probably be the next best move as aveilleux suggested
<Solovei> Okay, I'll try that.
<Maddeth> if you sudo apt-get install rar
<aveilleux> Maddeth: 7zip is a separate archive program, you run it from the terminal
<aveilleux> Maddeth: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Maddeth> I though 7zip covered all archive packages as rar does
<Maddeth> aveilleux, I though unrar was in the "rar" package
<Solovei> It does say it opens .rar on it's page...
<Maddeth> Solovei,
<Maddeth> nvm...
<Maddeth> just typing out loud
<aveilleux> Solovei: It does open rar files. It just isn't picked up by Archive Manager. 7zip is a command-line program.
<Solovei> Oh, okay. Thanks. I guess I must've misread.
<Maddeth> could crete  link that executes 7zip <command> on zipped files
<Maddeth> create*
<Maddeth> & a
<Solovei> Also, this is a really stupid question but what exactly is the point of that Ubuntu button in the top left? Is that comparable to the start menu?
<Solovei> Or, er... a windows start menu, I should say.
<Maddeth> no idea, never ran a netbook flavour
<Maddeth> but probably
<Solovei> Hrm. I didn't think it would be that different.
<aveilleux> Solovei: It's a launcher button. It's used as a launcher shortcut menu. The Unity interface doesn't like menus that much.
<Solovei> Yeah, I noticed. That's rather convenient though. Also, can you still use sticky notes with unity?
<aveilleux> Solovei: I dunno if the program is installed, but Tomboy is in the repos.
<Solovei> Tomboy seems to be incapable of attaching individual notes to the desktop, though... Hang on, let me find the documentation.
<aveilleux> Solovei: That's because Unity doesn't use Nautilus' desktop.
 * aveilleux strongly dislikes Unity, to say the least.
<Solovei> That seems a bit silly, to have an interface that doesn't really talk to the rest of the computer.
<aveilleux> Yeah well... welcome to Canonical-made software.
<Solovei> :P Thanks.
<Solovei> I'm guessing you can't really get rid of Unity, either?
<aveilleux> Solovei: You can install ubuntu-desktop and choose GNOME as the environment at login.
<Solovei> But there's no way to get GNOME on the netbook version?
<aveilleux> I just told you how to do exactly that.
<aveilleux> The only difference between the versions is what is preinstalled. All of the software is available
<Solovei> Oh, okay.
<Solovei> There was something else... Oh! I'm using an EEEpc and there used to be a button combo to turn the wireless on and off - I've looked in the keyboard shortcuts, but is there a way to replicate that?
<aveilleux> Doesn't Fn+F5 do it by default anyway?
<Solovei> It's FN+F2 on mine.
<aveilleux> Oh.
<aveilleux> I don't know the way to se that specific combination up, no.
<Solovei> Hrm. I looked at some of the stuff concerning the Netbook Remixes and the fixes for those, but they seem to concern version 8 only...
<yofel> hm, fn+f2 never really worked here, at some point it worked, then it started causing kernel panics, currently (2.6.37) it does nothing on my 1000H
<yofel> using rfkill works though
<Solovei> what's that?
<wolffu> Can anyone point me to the instructions for creating a personal Ubuntu Wiki page?
<yofel> Solovei: command line tool to control the wireless/bluetooth switches - list devices with 'sudo rfkill list' and use un/block to enable/disable them
<yofel> wolffu: just open a page like 'wiki.ubuntu.com/YourName' and click on the link to create it
 * bodhizazen scrolls up
<bodhizazen> Maddeth: up to you really
<zkriesse> omg a bodhizazen !
<bodhizazen> surprise =)
<bodhizazen> I hope to become more active with the BT
<wolffu> yofel, thanks...It doesn't need to be linked to my launchpad profile?
<zkriesse> lolz
 * zkriesse perks up at wiki
<yofel> wolffu: not really, you create all wiki pages like that initally, some do use their LP ID as the wiki url though
<yofel> I used my real name
<wolffu> yofel, thanks a lot. I appreciate the info.
<Maddeth> off to bed... had a long week last week, catchng up on sleep :)
<Solovei> Maddeth, is there actually documentation on Unity or is it too new?
<Maddeth> Solovei, there should be, have a look on Youtube, there are bound to be some vids, and maybe a wiki or 2
<Maddeth> Solovei, Sorry I couldnt be of more help, never had a notebook, and not currently using ubuntu
<Solovei> Alright, I'll see what I can come up with I guess. I feel kinda stupid because it seems like one of those things that's DEAD SIMPLE ... or is made to be, at least XD
<Maddeth> Well, off to bed now, good luck Solovei and I may be on tomorrow (working from home ftw)
<Solovei> Thanks for your help, Maddeth!
<Maddeth> more than welcome
<sebsebseb> Hi
<SPooN> anyone else not able to get onto the Linux Mint site?
<Timo_> SPooN: llemme check
<SPooN> Timo_: thanks
<Timo_> I'm in..
<Timo_> though a bit slow
<SPooN> ok
<SPooN> debating getting Mint 10... never made a Live CD before though. I"ll look into it after work
<Timo_> SPooN: it is totally awesome :D
<SPooN> Timo_ Running Ubuntu atm. I'll try to find a spare CD sometime to atleast check it out, might even go ahead and torrent it
<SPooN> while not doing anything that requires me to not have Transmission runnning
<SPooN> should I get Debian version or Julia?
<SPooN> 0 of 12 connected peers... fasepalm
<Timo_> SPooN: your call.. I'm using Julia
<SPooN> wow 12 peers getting uploaded to from me
<UndiFineD> I say wow when i have 12 MBps
<UndiFineD> atm it is 4
<SPooN> I have about 30KBps...
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-16
<SPooN> Julia looks so damn sexy
<forer_> Hey guys, I have on my other computer settings for my e-mail and emails I'd like to transfer to my ubuntu box. Email client is thunderbird
<forer_> is there any way of transfering emails and settings?
<SPooN> download Thunderbird.
<SPooN> it'll work on Linux!
 * SPooN yay
<forer_> I didn't want to use thunderbird on this computer though
<forer_> unless the ubuntu thing in the top right actually will let that work
<aveilleux> forer_: I don't think you can transfer between clients like that.
<forer_> I hear it works commonly with everything [BUT] thunderbird
<aveilleux> forer_: The Messaging Center works fine with Thunderbird
<forer_> oh, snazzy
<aveilleux> forer_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<SPooN> I never use the Broadcast accounts...
<forer_> thanks
<SPooN> don't get how it works
<aveilleux> SPooN: I don't use them either, I actually don't use the messaging icon at all
<SPooN> I technically logged into facebook with it, but I never get any notifications from it
<forer_> I don't plan on using the broadcaster but the email I rarely check and I'm hoping it gives indications of new e-mails
<aveilleux> forer_: Thunderbird has FireTray, you can use that instead.
<forer_> huh
<aveilleux> forer_: It's a plugin for Thunderbird that lets it minimize into the tray
<forer_> cool
<forer_> is there a package for it?
<forer_> and how would I remove the messaging icon then?
<aveilleux> forer_: Um, it's a Thunderbird plugin. Go to Tools > Add-Ons and click Find Add Ons and install Firetray.
<aveilleux> forer_: To get rid of the messaging icon, you have to remove the... uh.. app it's contained in. I forget the name. But right-click > remove from panel. You'll lose your volume control app BUT there's a way to get that back.
<forer_> that's fine
<forer_> I'm on a laptop with fn+volume up and fn+volume down that works
<aveilleux> forer_: I can walk you through that if you want
<aveilleux> okay
<forer_> so I don't use them
<forer_> also just to doublecheck
<forer_> I'm not expecting anyone to do an indepth doctorial essay on why this will or will not work but at a quick glance I should be able to just do this in reverse right? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893617
<aveilleux> forer_: Yes, that works.
<aveilleux> forer_: Although if it's from Vista or 7 (not XP) the location is C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
<forer_> sorry stepped out a bit
<forer_> and yeah it's 7, I'll find that quick
<forer_> Sorry, remind me, apparently the thunderbird folder is /home/%user%/.thunderbird
<forer_> the . means it's hidden right?
<forer_> how do I access it in a file browser?
<head_victim> forer_: yes you usually have to press control + h
<forer_> thanks
<aveilleux> forer_: You can also type ctrl+L and type the /.whatever
<forer_> ahh, works fine now. thanks guys
<SPooN> anyone know any good VM's that work on 10.10?
<aveilleux> SPooN: Uh, VirtualBox.
<SPooN> how do you run executable files...
<antinatter> What is ubuntu?
<pleia2> the ubuntu referred to here is an operating system
<antinatter> Oh thanks
<antinatter> What's it used for?
<mbergamo> SPooN: May I ask what you are trying to install? You can usually find the same (or a similarly suitable) program that is made for GNU/Linux systems such as Ubuntu.
<SPooN> I'm trying to run unetbootin
<SPooN> Startup Disk Creator seems to be working though
<SPooN> sooner or later I need to learn to use a VM to test this stuff instead of rebooting constantly...
<aveilleux> SPooN: um... executable files are specific to the operating system. If it's a Linux executable, it's referred to as a "binary".
<mbergamo> SPooN: If there is only an .exe you can use Wine
<pleia2> SPooN: if it's not in the menu anywhere, you can just open a terminal and type: unetbootin
<aveilleux> SPooN: Did you not see my suggestion to use VirtualBox above?
<SPooN> yes, unsure as to how to get it to work though
<mbergamo> SPooN: www.winehq.org/download/deb
<aveilleux> SPooN: What's confusing you?
<aveilleux> SPooN: You hit "new", select the OS, mount the startup disc (in the machine properties) and boot to the CD. Then the virtual machine runs just like a normal computer, but it's virtual.
<SPooN> Oracle VM VirtualBOx right?
<SPooN> what OS do you want to chose? mint 10 doesn't show up
<SPooN> aveilleux^^
<aveilleux> SPooN: Mint is based on Ubuntu.
<SPooN> so ubuntu 64bit?
<aveilleux> SPooN: Whatever version you're using, yes.
<SPooN> ok
<SPooN> do I want to Boot Hard Disk > Create new disk?
<antinatter> Is ubuntu used for any particular devices?
<aveilleux> SPooN: Uh, yes.
<SPooN> antinatter... Laptops?
<aveilleux> antinatter: Ubuntu is an operating system. It runs on the same hardware as Windows and Apple OSX.
<aveilleux> antinatter: Think of it as being a replacement for Windows.
<SPooN> dynamically expanding or fixed? (you see that I have no idea what I'm doing here right)
<antinatter> Ok thanks
<aveilleux> SPooN: Just pick the default options.
<aveilleux> antinatter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_OS  When in doubt, Wikipedia.
<antinatter> Thanks aveilleux
<aveilleux> SPooN: When you choose the OS in the first step, the options are selected for you. You can choose all of the default options and run without trouble.
<SPooN> aveilleux: it doesn't let me choose the USB to boot off of?
<aveilleux> SPooN: What? Why are you trying to boot off of USB? You don't need to. You can boot into the disc image you downloaded from the Mint wensite.
<aveilleux> website*
<SPooN> how...
<aveilleux> SPooN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SPooN> thank you.
<SPooN> Sorry I"m clueless :P
<SPooN> aveilleux I still don't get it... No idea where you can enter in to get the .iso to boot off of
<aveilleux> SPooN: Open up the VM's settings and go to Storage. Select the CD drive, hit the folder icon. Browse.
<SPooN> aveilleux: doesn't work
<SPooN> /home/alexandre/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-494
<SPooN> crap
<aveilleux> ....
<aveilleux> You should not be selecting anything from unetbootn.
<aveilleux> This is completely unrelated to unetbootn.
<SPooN> ailed to open the CD/DVD image /home/alexandre/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-494.
<SPooN> Could not open the medium '/home/alexandre/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-494'.
<SPooN> VD: error VERR_VD_RAW_INVALID_HEADER opening image file '/home/alexandre/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-494' (VERR_VD_RAW_INVALID_HEADER).
<aveilleux> Yes, that's because that's not a disc image
<aveilleux> also
<aveilleux> !pastebin | SPooN
<ubot2> SPooN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SPooN> aveilleux: got it working
<SPooN> aveilleux: thanks for your help and patience
<aveilleux> SPooN: Not problem
<aveilleux> not a problem*
<SPooN> hmm microphone doesn't work in Mint.
<SPooN> can you dual boot Mint and Ubuntu?
<aveilleux> SPooN: Considering they're both Linux distributions? Yes.
<SPooN> well I mean I knew you could dualboot X/Windows + Linux. wasn't sure about two linux at once
<SPooN> is the VM supposed to be so small aveilleux?
<aveilleux> SPooN: I assume by "small" you mean "low-resolution". Yes, that's how Linux is without graphics drivers.
<SPooN> ok. once I install or dualboot off of USB would it be normal res?
<SPooN> hmm it keeps randomly crashing
<SPooN> SPooN is now AWAY
<aveilleux> SPooN: Uh, what? Booting off USB isn't dual-booting.
<SPooN> SPooN is now BACK
<SPooN> aveilleux: what is dualbooting to you?
<aveilleux> SPooN: "Dual booting" means to install two operating systems side-by-side on the same host machine. Booting off of a USB stick or CD does not constitute dual-booting.
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, For a beginner, it is difficult to shift to Ubuntu on a single day. so When one is with M$ or MAC for more than years, we first advise them to try Live CD, then install Ubuntu as a dual boot so that they can shift to the other OS if any urge. and when one thinks he/she don't need the previous OS, they can make a single boot =]
<Mohan_chml> Hola aveilleux
<aveilleux> Hello Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> aveilleux, we were talking to each other and not to him :D
<SPooN> k so mint is looking pretty awesome.
<SPooN> just that in VM it crashes quit a bit hope thats only VM
<trhisdone> hello
<bioterror> hi
<trhisdone> does anyone know how to hide the "boot information" im setting up a box for my daughter and i want it to boot right into ubuntu....right now there is a screen for 9secsods with choices then a login prompt and finally the ubuntu login
<bioterror> yes
<trhisdone> i dont want her messing with those
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> last week we did this ;D
<trhisdone> i know how to make the ubuntu login automatic but i dont want any of the other stuff up there either
<bioterror> /etc/default/grub
<bioterror> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<bioterror> change that to 0
<trhisdone> thanks
<trhisdone> i finally got everything working, the sound card and printer were the hardest,,and my old usb wireless adapter that i found out will only do wep
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I've got wep too
<trhisdone> spent an hour trying to connect with wpa
<trhisdone> the messed up thing is the manual says it can do wpa
<bioterror> Nintendo DS supports only WEP (or used to be!) and some old cards too
<trhisdone> but it never did connect till i changed to wep
<trhisdone> but thats not ubuntu's fault
<PCChris> How do I start notification-daemon after I killed it because it glitched up?
<PCChris> nvm, it may have started itself back up xD
<bioterror> well laters, gotta flee to the train station ;)
<trhisdone> thanks for the help
<trhisdone> man the stuff people get rid of... i picked up a 2.8ghz p4 with 2gb ram, 160gb hard drive and dvd burner for $40
<trhisdone> im still holding onto 10 new in the wrap zip disks....lol
<trhisdone> maybe they can go in a musem some day
<bioterror> remember to enable hyper threading
<bioterror> trhisdone,
<trhisdone> its show 2 processors in the system monitor so i think it sees the hyper threading
<bioterror> yes
<trhisdone> is there something else i have to do?
<bioterror> not really, i think
<trhisdone> ok
<trhisdone> i got it setup with an xp theme so it looks similar to what she has used...she is only 8
<bioterror> niice
<bioterror> did you install edubuntu or what?
<trhisdone> no just 10.04
<trhisdone> as long as she can play some games and watch youtube she will be happy
<UndiFineD> trhisdone, my kids have no issue switching between linux and windows, mosly elder / adult people find it much harder
<UndiFineD> actually, showing the difference makes it eassier to recognize which platform the kid uses
<trhisdone> i justed wanted something simple....push this button....click on this....youtube voila
<trhisdone> some of those sites the kids go to are loaded with virus and spyware
<trhisdone> she was on one with some pony where you can put clothes and stuff on it.......i had to reinstall my windows from a ghost backup after that... it had so much spyware and crap added to my computer
<trhisdone> im hoping ubuntu will cut down on some of that stuff
<UndiFineD> it will
<trhisdone> i didn't know about edbuntu till i already mostly set this computer up
<trhisdone> i don't want to start over
<UndiFineD> edubuntu can be loaded on top
<UndiFineD> just like medibuntu
<UndiFineD> or studio
<UndiFineD> it is one single meta package in synaptic
<UndiFineD> selecting all needed dependencies
<trhisdone> i havn't look throght the games downloads but im sure there are some educations games in there... thats probally good enough
<trhisdone> er educational......sorry for the mayberry speak
<trhisdone> brb
<nlsthzn> hi all
<benpowers23> how can i install a 32 bit .deb file on a 64 bit system?
<benpowers23> i get the  "wrong architecture" error
<bioterror> ofcourse you do
<benpowers23> any way to make this work?
<benpowers23> someone suggested downloading the tarball and compiling for my computer
<bioterror> benpowers23, and what application you're trying to run?
<benpowers23> ...
<benpowers23> frostwire
<bioterror> benpowers23, for torrent use?
<benpowers23> no
<benpowers23> i have been using the transmission for torrents
<JoeMaverickSett> i think this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 & this; http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-install-32bit-deb-applications.html are great guides.
<bioterror> benpowers23, what's wrong with the gtk-gnutella?
<bioterror> if you want to use that part of that program
<benpowers23> is that a suitable replacement for limwire?
<bioterror> usually I dont take part in a warez conversations, but I think you dont need to add 32bit libraries to your 64bit system
<benpowers23> i am goin to try gtk-gnutella
<benpowers23> thankyouall
<bioterror> and if you end up compiling that software yourself
<bioterror> remember to use checkinstall after make
<benpowers23> i dont have the first clue how to compile software
<bioterror> benpowers23, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnutella#Gnutella_features
<benpowers23> bioterror, thank you as usual
<benpowers23> bioterror, i downloaded and installed but when i open the app nothing happens
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> why you didnt sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<benpowers23> as far as i know it installed correctly
<benpowers23> i used software center
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> open terminal and run that program from there
<bioterror> you will get some answers, I think
<benpowers23> sudo apt-get install gtk-gntuella
<benpowers23> ?
<bioterror> same as software center
<bioterror> benpowers23, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<benpowers23> apt-get -f install?
<bioterror> Tue11:41 <+bioterror> open terminal and run that program from there
<bioterror> you can check which binary file it is by saying dpkg -L gtk-gnutella, if I remember right
<benpowers23>  GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<benpowers23> i used dpkg -L gtk gnutella   and i got this
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532888/
<bioterror> /usr/bin/gtk-gnutella
<bioterror> that's command yeah
<bioterror> it's weird if it doesnt say anything else than GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<benpowers23> that was when i put gtk-gnutella in the cmd line
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and nothing else happened?
<benpowers23> no
<benpowers23> i send another past of it
<bioterror> eeeeeverything would be nice
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532890/
<bioterror> 10-11-16 03:47:35 (WARNING): can't read file "/home/ben/.gtk-gnutella/config_gnet": No such file or directory
<bioterror> that's your problem
<benpowers23> how do i correct?
<bioterror> cd /home/ben/.gtk-gnutella/
<bioterror> touch config_gnet
<benpowers23> nothing happened
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> what does it say now when you run it from terminal
<benpowers23> same thing
<bioterror> what thing?
<benpowers23> gtkspinbutton
<bioterror> ...
<bioterror> forget that button
<bioterror> it does not matter
<benpowers23> i mean that is what its saying
<bioterror> Get:1 http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe gtk-gnutella i386 0.96.8-1 [15.8MB]
<bioterror> Fetched 15.8MB in 1s (10.5MB/s)
<bioterror> you made me to do this!
<bioterror> ;D
<bioterror> started
<bioterror> i got window
<benpowers23> i dont understand what you mean :S
<benpowers23> if this helps i followed the directions on this website
<bioterror> hmmm
<benpowers23> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/switch-gnome-kde-45-ubuntu-1004/
<benpowers23> to try kde
<benpowers23> i still have not successfully uninstalled kde
<benpowers23> i dont want it anymore
<bioterror> sure, who wants
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge kde\*
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<benpowers23> do i need to cd?>
<bioterror> no
 * JoeMaverickSett thinks this might help? http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome :D
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, removing kde\* is effective too ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: is it? never tried. :D
<bioterror> try ;)
<bioterror> it will gather a nice set of dependencies
 * JoeMaverickSett == GNOME fan. doesn't touch KDE.
<bioterror> yeah, KDE might look good, but
<bioterror> well, I'm not married to a model :D
 * JoeMaverickSett try KDE = 20mins kill KDE goes back to GNOME. :P
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: lol ;D
<bioterror> I rather take the brains than looks
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: exactly. ;)
<vu1kan> when i switch to a real console, the text is all blocky and unreadable...the same for plymouth and w/e the shutdown messages are delivered with...how would i fix this?
<bioterror> vu1kan, changing the resolution of your console
<bioterror> seems like it might be too low for your display
<bioterror> or was it font, tell me joe
<vu1kan> by modifying a config? or what?...or could you point me at a howto?
<benpowers23> bioterror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/532899/
<JoeMaverickSett> vu1kan: you might want to try this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484
<bioterror> benpowers23, seems like you should try that joe's url ;)
<benpowers23> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: dependency hell! :P
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, yeah, need to remove those three in a right order
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i've seen that kind before, what i did was kept changing GNOME-LXDE and uninstall KDE. :P
<JoeMaverickSett> s/-/or
<vu1kan> kewl beans, joe, this looks like it fits the bill...karma +1
 * JoeMaverickSett karma becomes 100% :P
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer I was checking that, but it's really OUTDATED
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532901/
<benpowers23> i used joes link, it didnt work
<bioterror> benpowers23, how about sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<bioterror> and try again removing
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i think that would do. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i had the same problem.
<bioterror> but benpowers23, remove that KDE first and let's continue with gtk-gnutella after that
<benpowers23> ok
<bioterror> but my 32bit binary worked fine
<bioterror> I'm not at home, so I cant test with my 64bit system
<slixz> sup
<slixz> trying to install ubuntu netbook 1010 from 10.04 so cant use gui to get it. neone know a command i could use in term
<slixz> no cd drive
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade
<slixz> that does for netbook for sure
<benpowers23> how do i select  <ok> on the configuration?
<geirha> benpowers23: Hit tab until it's selected, then space or enter
<benpowers23> it wont let me...
<benpowers23> lol ty
<geirha> Would be nice if debconf would use a GUI frontend when DISPLAY is set.
<benpowers23> bioterror, i installed jre but it didnt fix the problem
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532911/
<benpowers23> the remove kde cmd sisnt work
<benpowers23> still*
<benpowers23> bioterror, are you here with me?
<Maddeth> heya a;;
<Maddeth> all*
<nev> could someone help me out following a how to..http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-realtek-8192su-usb-dongle.html
<nev> got to the end of step 3, but now stuck
<|GoLTaR|> hi, is there some one online? i need a little hel?
<|GoLTaR|> help*
<trhisdone> hello
<benpowers23> when i install apps they are not showing up in the menus
<|GoLTaR|> i have problem... i try to reboot my ubuntu... and when i do reboot it say.. The program 'reboot' can be found in the following packages:  * upstart * molly-guard Try: apt-get install <selected package> :( i try to upadte the ubutnu ... but its the same :( can somebody help me? :|
<bioterror> benpowers23, now I am
<bioterror> I had to move to another place
<benpowers23> ok
<bioterror> and I dropped my work laptop on a floor :(
<benpowers23> ouch..
<bioterror> man it was a beautiful fly from backbag on the floor :D
<bioterror> what a shame, it was a power button corner :D
<benpowers23> :s
<benpowers23> if it make you feel better i dropped a 300 dollar camera in the ohio river yesterday
<bioterror> haha, I hope it was a canon ;)
<benpowers23> it was. my father is a photographer and he is a huge cannon fan
<bioterror> that warms my nikonist heart ;)
<benpowers23> he doesnt hate nikon just prefers cannon
<benpowers23> his latest camera is a 7D
<bioterror> that's nice, made some 5D MKII buyers angry ;D
<benpowers23> so, just a thought.. i could reinstall ubuntu and solve all of my probs... right
<bioterror> what problems?
<benpowers23> i cant uninstall kde, i cant use gtk-untella and now i installed a game a min ago and it doesnt even show up in my menu
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> I've had that same menu problem at my parents-in-law
<benpowers23> it all started when i decided to try kde
<bioterror> :D
<benpowers23> bad decision
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> not that I would like to bash KDE, but ;D
<benpowers23> it was neat, but seemed pokey
<bioterror> we had this conversation earlier!
<benpowers23> yea but i was knee deep im terminal and was frustrated w/ myself
<bioterror> D:
<benpowers23> so would a clean install be my best bet?
<bioterror> do you learn anything by doing so?
<bioterror> I think not
<bioterror> first you should clean your dependency problems
<benpowers23> ok
<bioterror> we could!
<bioterror> apt-get --force-yes purge kde\*
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> we can try to do that, if you're about to make a clean install :)
<bioterror> "if I win or lose" ;D
<benpowers23> didnt work
<benpowers23> paste?
<bioterror> remember sudo
<benpowers23> i did
<bioterror> does it complain again about dependencies?
<benpowers23> yes
<bioterror> which ones
<benpowers23> kdebase-runtime : Depends: libkdnssd4 (>= 4:4.5) but it is not going to be installed
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge libkdnssd4
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532945/
<bioterror> that's what you get when you tried to purge that libkndssd4?
<benpowers23> its removing kde :D
<bioterror> it's now working?
<benpowers23> yup
<bioterror> nice
<benpowers23> as we speek\
<benpowers23> btw im doing all of this teathered to a htc dinc
<benpowers23> im literally as we speak going south in the ohio river
<benpowers23> had a prob at the end
<bioterror> I would like to have a Sony Ericsson X10 Mini Pro ;)
<bioterror> as I hate my Nokia N97 mini ;)
<bioterror> but I've heard that things dosnt get better by changing
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532948/
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> seems like you're using kdm when you log in?
<benpowers23> i am very pro android
<bioterror> is that true?
<benpowers23> it is on user control
<benpowers23> and i use ubuntu
<bioterror> sudo service kdm stop
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge kdm
<bioterror> ;D
<benpowers23> kdm: unrecognized service
<bioterror> okay, what does that purge kdm say?
<bioterror> new dependency problem?
<benpowers23> no i dont think so
<bioterror> what does it say?
<benpowers23> but didnt work none the less
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532959/
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> sudo touch /etc/init/kdm.conf
<bioterror> and same command again ;D
<benpowers23> i just did sudo apt-get autoremove
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> hope it removes lots of stuff
<benpowers23> it is
<bioterror> but you really should purge
<bioterror> becouse you want those configs also removed, those are not needed since they are for kde
<benpowers23> ok so next step then ?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> let it remove
<benpowers23> its done
<bioterror> try sudo apt-get purge kde\*
<bioterror> if it finds anything
<benpowers23> seems to be working
<bioterror> is there still something to be removed?
<benpowers23> ALOT
<benpowers23> lol
<bioterror> :D
<benpowers23> so what is purge?
<benpowers23> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bioterror> it's remove --purge
<benpowers23>  kdm
<bioterror> removes configs
<benpowers23> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bioterror> what's that error
<benpowers23> it was at the end
<bioterror> there must be something
<benpowers23> paste?
<bioterror> yeah, I would like to see what that dpkg pukes
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532963/
<bioterror> niice
<bioterror> sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm
<benpowers23> dum dum dummmmm   (fail)
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532965/
<benpowers23> bioterror, you there?
<benpowers23> bioterror, i have to go to bed i have to work in a couple hours ill catch you again
<benpowers23> later\
<mutsa> hi! i notice that my Network Manager icon disappears. It starts with the OS but somtimes, after a while, it disappears. Even if i'm connected or not, to some wireless our wire network. I'm using 10.04. thanks
<jahbulon> hellow guyz
<jahbulon> I need some advices to install a sound card
<jahbulon> xonar d2 using alsa 1.0.16
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Mohan_chml> hey Maddeth. where is _Work? :D
<Mohan_chml> Evening hobgoblin and all =]
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<malev> hi there! how can I search for a file from the command line?
<malev> I'm trying to use find, but with no luck
<Maddeth> Mohan_chml, not art work :P
<Maddeth> at*
<Maddeth> find / -name filename
<Maddeth> malev, ^
<Mohan_chml> sup Maddeth ?
<Maddeth> Mohan_chml, nm nm
<Maddeth> trying e17
<Mohan_chml> Wow thats nice
<malev> Maddeth: thanks!!! I'll try it
<Maddeth> yw malev
<Maddeth> Mohan_chml, its nice look ing minimal, cant get used to no right click
<Maddeth> and main menu on left
<Mohan_chml> ah
<jmgalloway> anyone in here good with ssh?
<Mohan_chml> jmgalloway, just ask and the someone will answer you
<aveilleux> jmgalloway: What about it?
<jmgalloway> im am getting this error:  Received disconnect from 192.168.1.100: 2: Too many authentication failures for clcuser
<aveilleux> jmgalloway: That means the password is incorrect, and whatever client you're using is trying to enter the incorrect password too many times.
<jmgalloway> right
<jmgalloway> how do I reset it?
<aveilleux> jmgalloway: What client are you using?
<jmgalloway> I have access to the remote machine
<jmgalloway> client?  openssh
<jmgalloway> terminal
<aveilleux> jmgalloway: So just ssh.
<jmgalloway> yep
<aveilleux> jmgalloway: Are you making sure the syntax is correct? ssh user@ip.add.ress ?
<jmgalloway> yes
<jmgalloway> I have setup a passwordless ssh using rsa key exchanges
<jmgalloway> the problem is...I cant ssh from a specific machine.  the remote computer can be ssh'd into from other machines.
<aveilleux> jmgalloway: That would do it. The RSA public and private keys don't match,
<jmgalloway> so I have to regenerate a new rsa key?
<aveilleux> jmgalloway: I guess. I'm not very well-versed in RSA key authentication, password authentication has never failed me
<jmgalloway> that also doesnt work.  usually I would just ssh into the machine and give the pw each time...but that became a hassle so I setup a passwordless ssh using rsa and it worked for a while...now I cant ssh at all
<jmgalloway> well I cant ssh from this machine...I have a backup machine on the same subnet, and I can ssh from that machine no problem.
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<karthick87> hiyas cprofitt :)
<karthick87> hi hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> o/
<karthick87> \o/
<Maddeth> hobgoblin o/
<Maddeth> was eating
<Maddeth> st33med, o/
<st33med> Holy crap! Maddeth!
<st33med> How are you!
<Maddeth> all good thnks :)
<Maddeth> and you?
<st33med> In college :)
<Maddeth> wesome
<st33med> Nearing the end of my semester
<Maddeth> awesome*
<Maddeth> Ah yes
<Maddeth> exms in Jan?
<Maddeth> exams*
<hobgoblin> hi Maddeth :)
<st33med> Nope, December
<Maddeth> nice
<Maddeth> always had them after christmas with a stupid assignment
<Maddeth> how do hobgoblin
 * hobgoblin does well - how do Maddeth do 
 * Maddeth also does well
<Maddeth> doing 2 jobs so buring the candle at both ends till February
<Maddeth> burning
<Maddeth> damn laptop kb
<hobgoblin> Maddeth:  you know what they say about burning the candle at both ends :(
<Maddeth> it gets hot?
<hobgoblin> for a short while - then goes pffffft and the flame goes out - pop
<hobgoblin> all is darkness
<Maddeth> only till feb
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha ha
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<madeisha> hello
<madeisha> can someone help me a second?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello. Please state your query madeisha .
<madeisha> how can I see the info of the firewire installed in my computer?
<bioterror> lspci
<madeisha> what do I have to type in terminal to see its hardware info?
<madeisha> but I don't see much details...
<bioterror> what you want to see+
<madeisha> i see only... 15.00.1 firewire... iee 1394
<madeisha> i want to see its id
<madeisha> device number..etc...
<madeisha> is it possible?
<madeisha> its address value
<bioterror> not really getting what you're after
<madeisha> I need its hardware address, because I have to pass it to another user
<madeisha> who has to modify my dsdt
<bioterror> cat /proc/devices |more
<bioterror> could it be that?
<madeisha> i try...
<madeisha> hold on
<madeisha> hmmm i see a list...
<madeisha> and 251 firewire.
<madeisha> how can I enter there?
<bioterror> mine 171 ieee1394
<bioterror> so could it be that? ;)
<madeisha> no.
<madeisha> i need values like...
<madeisha> vendor.. id...
<madeisha> etc..
<madeisha> such stuff!
<madeisha> :(
<bioterror> you've got that firewire device attached?
<madeisha> i have found the solution!
<madeisha> dmesg | grep firewire
<madeisha> try it as well!
<bioterror> it prompts same stuff as lspci
<bioterror> or it should
<madeisha> no.. there are more things...
<madeisha> in lscpi there's just the brand...
<madeisha> here now i can see fw0, guid number... etc...
<bioterror> $ dmesg |grep fw
<bioterror> [    1.712073] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[febff800-febfffff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
<bioterror> something like that?
<realeyes> is there any reason that git wouldn't work on 10.10?
<bioterror> I've downloaded stuff from git
<realeyes> repo sync isn't working for me, for some reason.
<karthick87> hobgoblin: hi  can you help me  in registering ssh keys
<karthick87> phillw: there?
<aveilleux> !ask | karthick87
<ubot2> karthick87: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karthick87> Can someone help me in registering ssh keys??
<aveilleux> karthick87: Register what SSH key where>
<karthick87> launchpad
<madeisha> oh my god bioterror! I have found a command to get a bunch of hw infos! :)
<bioterror> enlight me ;)
<madeisha> yes yes!
<madeisha> in console you type
<madeisha> sudo lshw -html > hw.html
<madeisha> and you get the whole hardware in html!!
<bioterror> ahhh
<madeisha> thats what i wanted
<bioterror> could not remember that ;)
<madeisha> you remember only the simple ones :((
<bioterror> played with that few days ago :D
<madeisha> i miss my windows! but ubuntu is not that bad as well....
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I have windows in my worklaptop and when I boot into it, I dont miss it at all
<bioterror> I remember why I mostly use Linux and Shitrix
<madeisha> Shitrix?
<madeisha> what is it?
<bioterror> citrix
<madeisha> oh
<aveilleux> karthick87: Do you have any ssh keys to register?
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citrix_XenApp
<karthick87> aveilleux: yes i have
<aveilleux> karthick87: Then on lp there should be a place to do it in your user preferences
<aveilleux> karthick87: https://edge.launchpad.net/~<USERNAME>/+editpgpkeys
<karthick87> aveilleux: already i have pgpkeys there.Now i am talking about ssh
<aveilleux> What does lp use SSH keys for?
<aveilleux> oh, right
<aveilleux> karthick87: https://edge.launchpad.net/~<USERNAME>/+editsshkeys
<kosaidpo> guys any idea im lookin for a php debuger
<pedro3005> kosaidpo, I think php already prints out error messages that you can use
<kosaidpo> yeha but now it doesnt for this case pedro3005 :P
<vu1kan> when i pass <users>, it returns my username twice-is this normal?
<aveilleux> name and group
<vu1kan> kthax
<pedro3005> kosaidpo, real men don't need debuggers anyhow
<pedro3005> :P
<kosaidpo> pedro3005: im a nooooooooobie
<kosaidpo> pedro3005: smart people make it easy for me so why not take advantage of it
<kosaidpo> pedro3005: if we apply the same principe in using phone LOOL real men doesnnt call they go by foot to the guy or place ROFL
<pedro3005> kosaidpo, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=php+debugger
<pedro3005> :p
<kosaidpo> pedro3005: thanks i dont kno why i was adding ubuntu to that criteria you typed
<vu1kan> is there some way to apply changes passed to vesafb (via menu.lst) without a full reboot?
<vu1kan> i wanna up the resolution, but don't wanna spend all afternoon rebooting to find a mode that works
<pedro3005> vu1kan, restart X maybe
<vu1kan> vesafb loads before x, i thought
<pedro3005> hm
<vu1kan> more specifically, i wanna up the resolution during boot/plymouth and in the real console
<nlsthzn> hi all
<robs2> Hello everyone
<robs2> I have a question I'm hoping someone might be willint to comment on
<robs2> <robs2> Recently, I converted,  or attempted to conver an rpm package to debian by using alien.  However,  the resulting debian files did not contain a  .deb  extension.  And I cannot get the newly converted package to install.  Any ideas from anyone would be helpful.  thanks
<nlsthzn> ... have you tried just giving it a .deb extension yourself?
<robs2> Yes.  That did not work.  Thanks for suggesting it, though  :)
<nlsthzn> robs2: Was worth a shot... I know nothing of alien so I will get back to lurking...
<yofel> robs1: can you tell us how to get the rpm in question? it would help if we could see what goes wrong ourselves
<robs1> yoefe1...I could ftp the file to you;  it is actually a tar file
<yofel> robs1: afaik alien can't do anything with tar files, it needs to be an .rpm
<robs1> yes I understand that.  But the tar file contains the rpm files that I am trying to convert to .debian using the alien command.
<robs1> I believe you asked me earlier if there was a way that I could get it to you or something like that
<yofel> hm, maybe later, I really need to go to bed now, sry
<robs1> np
<jahbulon> hy people
<jahbulon> need some advices
<jahbulon> some1 wanna help meout
<nlsthzn> jahbulon: can't help if you don't ask ;)
<jahbulon> :)
<jahbulon> ok .. so ... i have a sound card .. assus xonar d2 .. and i can't use digital output
<jahbulon> xonar d2
<jahbulon> and i don't know how to install alsa 1.0.16
<jahbulon> i heard that it could solve the problemes
<nlsthzn> what have you tried?
<jahbulon>        cd /usr/src
<jahbulon> mkdir alsa
<jahbulon> can't create
<jahbulon> file
<jahbulon> thisisthe end
<jahbulon> :(
<aveilleux> jahbulon: Of course you can't create a file in /usr/src. You don't have write permissions to that directory.
<nlsthzn> jahbulon:  http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776279 have a look and also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726438
<aveilleux> jahbulon: Are you trying to build the driver from source?
<jahbulon> i will check it ...
<nlsthzn> well... with sudo you could write to /usr/src... however, I would suggest putting your source fieles someplace in ~
<bioterror> if you need those sources only for a while, /tmp is a good place
<bioterror> other wise /usr/local/src is a correct place to store them
<bioterror>  /usr/local/ is for your stuff
<jahbulon> witch is better
<jahbulon> ?
<nlsthzn> jahbulon: IMO it doesn't matter... once compiled and installed the source isn't required (stricty speaking, but I did read one place you need it to remove the installation later... but stand corrected)
<jahbulon> now it is installing
<jahbulon> i have also an on board sound card how can i disable it ?
<nlsthzn> jahbulon: BIOS?
<jahbulon> ok thanks
<jahbulon> i must reboot for changes to apply ?
<aveilleux> jahbulon: In BIOS? Usually, yeah
<jahbulon>  thanks for the support
<stlsaint> hey did i show up as cloaked when i joined?
<pedro3005> * stlsaint (~stlsaint@ubuntu/member/stlsaint) has joined #ubuntu-beginners
<pleia2> stlsaint: no, you should use a server password when connecting to freenode
<pleia2> rather than identifying with nickserv after connecting
<stlsaint> pleia2: when did this change come about?
<pleia2> nhandler can say for sure, but I've used a server password for years
<pleia2> it got a bit more obnoxious with the ircd replacement earlier this year (join/quit/join)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-17
<phillw> pleia2: do you have a couple of minutes for a PM?
<eemerica2s> hey guys I'm having a bit of trouble with my ipod touch. When I ran the live CD, i plugged my ipod in and it showed all the songs no problem. After installing it I plugged it in and every music player I tried (amarok, banshee, rythmbox, gtkpod) all day there are "0 songs" on my ipod, yet my ipod still shows a full list of songs and everything. any ideas?
<pleia2> phillw: still about? just walked in the door
<phillw> pleia2: I'm just having a chat in council :)
<pleia2> phillw: ok, did you need something from me?
<pleia2> eemerica2s: don't know anything about ipods, sorry :(
<phillw> pleia2: I was just seeking some advice, duanedesign and cprofitt are giving it me now. :)
<pleia2> ok, cool :)
<eemerica2s> pleia2: no problem i'll chill here for a bit and see if anyone has any insight or else i'll just post it in the forums. would the beginners forum be a good place or should i post it elsewhere? (I dont have the forum topics open at the moment, studying for an exam :P)
<pleia2> eemerica2s: beginners should be a fine place to post it
<brennydoogles> Hey all!
<trhisdone> hello
<Mohan_chml> Hello
<KinkyPinkie> hey! anyone know a goot LaTex editor I could use on my 10.4 ?
<geirha> I just use vim, but search for «tex editor» in the Sofware Center
<trhisdone> hello
<bioterror> hi
<trhisdone> whats up bio terror?
<bioterror> 6mins and I'm off from work
<bioterror> but Idont know where I should go :D
<trhisdone> home?
<bioterror> maybe, or parents-in-law, or or or
<trhisdone> im a home body
<trhisdone> well i finally got dvd playback to look smooth in vlc
<trhisdone> vlc
<trhisdone> i have no idea what i did but whatever i did looks good now
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> sometimes, it just needs a magic touch
<trhisdone> i still can not find a font i like....maybe linux needs its own font rendering engine
<trhisdone> all the fonts look blurry no matter what i do
<bioterror> haa
<bioterror> people complains fonts on linux
<bioterror> get used to it
<trhisdone> lol
<bioterror> but I'm off to home, to have some dinner
<bioterror> laters
<trhisdone> later
<trhisdone> maybe its the way fonts are rendered on an lcd but in win xp the fonts look great
<bioterror> yes
<Robinux> guys what does the alternate release mean, semi-desktop / semi-server?
<bioterror> it means that there's no graphical installation
<bioterror> it's text based
<Robinux> i see
<bioterror> no LiveCD
<Robinux> going for the desktop
<bioterror> just installer
<bioterror> like in the old good days
<Robinux> you're not gonna believe it but my download got screwed up right before it finished at 98%
<Robinux> damn i am never going to download normally
<Robinux> from now on
<Robinux> its torrents only :S :(
<bioterror> you might get good speeds with torment
<Robinux> torment?
<Robinux> bioterror, ?
<Robinux> hahaha but i just did a smart move
<Robinux> i renamed the .iso.part file that was stopped, to .iso file and just pointed the torrent to it
<Robinux> hash-checked it and its now continuing it where firefox left off :D
<Robinux> wohooo!
<trhisdone> i've never had a problem downloading the distro's
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`
<Puck`> how are you?
<Silver_Fox_> I am okay thank you Puck` , how are you?
<Puck`> bored a bit, looking through some code
<bioterror> szczur, meet hobgoblin  ;)
<szczur> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hello
<hobgoblin> that's the pleasantries over then - now I can revert to type ;)
<bioterror> :D
<hobgoblin> szczur: I actually do bite ...
 * bioterror knows
<bioterror> ;D
 * szczur kows how to defend himself :)
<hobgoblin> szczur: against a myth ?
<bioterror> garlic does not help ;)
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/szczur.jpg < fighting stance :)
<szczur> hobgoblin, are you some sort of admin here?
<hobgoblin> nah
<bioterror> :D
<szczur> i got to know who is who in this team :)
<Mohan_chml> szczur, but he can kick ya ;) and you have pretty good eyes on that pic :P
<hobgoblin> on the forum I am staff - here I am just a bad penny that came back lol
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<szczur> Mohan_chml, ^^
<szczur> hi
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, I am starving :(
<Mohan_chml> szczur, want to see him kick ya?
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: really - or just hungry
<hobgoblin> and I no longer have ops in here and it's not really a channel to play around in any longer
<Mohan_chml> Hungry and angry :|
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, and I am not from Hungary like Puck` :D
<bioterror> I just ate
<Mohan_chml> me?
<Mohan_chml> :(
<bioterror> nuggets and other stuff
<mansoluvlucid> Hey,a'm on ubuntu lucid 10.04.Keyboard stops responding after closing and reopening laptop lid. Any idea.
<mansoluvlucid> :n
<mansoluvlucid> ?? no discussion.
<jledbetter> Not sure. Closing the lid puts the machine to sleep?
<trhisdone> hello
<mansoluvlucid> hai
<trhisdone> d
<mansoluvlucid> :osI currently have to restart my ubuntu lucid to make keyboard working again if close my laptop lid.
<mansoluvlucid> how can i locate the system process controlling this event . Any shell commands .
<mansoluvlucid> to do so
<mansoluvlucid> 8)
<mansoluvlucid> ?? any commands - to locate a process that gets executed for  i/o event handling. eg: if i turn on my laptop's bluetooth/wifi button which event/thread handles this i/o.  I tried $top.But couldn't recognise the event.Any ideas / tips.
<mansoluvlucid> trhisdone:8) Any comments.
<mansoluvlucid> jledbetter::)
<trhisdone> have you checked the bios? some laptops have choices in the bios to suspend the laptop when the lid is closed....maybe ubuntu cant figure this out?
<trhisdone> also if its a wubi install wubi doesn't support hibernation or suspend
<jledbetter> Or maybe the energy setting? I have mine stay awake when I shut my lid.
<mansoluvlucid> I could  suspend/resume  working perfectly. But it makes keyboard stops responding on resume,no key keyboard inputs are recognised.
<trhisdone> i dont know i don't have ubuntu on my laptop
<mansoluvlucid> .k Thanks for responding.:)b
<trhisdone> im a newbie to ubuntu ....
<bioterror> mansoluvlucid, your laptop is?
<mansoluvlucid> I found this ~Administr@64-203-185-194.cf.dmt.ntelos.net] entered the room.;)wos thinking . . .
<mansoluvlucid> bioterror: sony vaio vgn cs-36mj
<bioterror> cant find much information
<bioterror> you should create a account to www.launchpad.net
<bioterror> and file a bug raport
<mansoluvlucid> bioterror: I tried that once and the software couldn't successfully report the bug and asked me to update the system first. So thought to do it manually.:os Do you have any comment on this: How can i locate the process that is handling the  event/thread of laptop closing event.
<mansoluvlucid> I tried  $top $ps etc .
<bioterror> technically
<bioterror> you could try nomodeset in booting parameters
<bioterror> sounds little that kind of problem
<mansoluvlucid> bioterror:I found this.Hope this is the required procedure for entering nomodeset parameter.* At install screen press F6 and select nomodeset and install Ubuntu as usual.
<mansoluvlucid> * On first boot after install, press e on getting the GRUB bootloader.
<mansoluvlucid> * Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place
<mansoluvlucid> * Press Ctrl and X to boot
<mansoluvlucid> * You should now be able to login to your Ubuntu as usual
<mansoluvlucid> 8)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> when it boots
<bioterror> you edit that boot line and add "nomodeset" with out "" to the end
<mansoluvlucid> ;) will be trying that soon.Thanks bioterror.
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> that disables Kernel Mode Setting
<bioterror> might take some features like sounds and stuff like that off, but we'll see if the resume works
<mansoluvlucid> OMG.That leaves something more to do.
<mansoluvlucid> bioterror:may i know the if/else case.If(working) what to do;   else what to do;
<mansoluvlucid> sorry : wrong simile
<mansoluvlucid> :D
<mansoluvlucid> may i know the if/else case.If(working) what to do;   else what to do;
<bioterror> well, it helps making bug raport, at least
<mansoluvlucid> ya,.k i'm leaving,will be back soon. thanks for the discussion.Best wishes to you.Keep answering.:)b
<Maddeth> hallo
<aveilleux> hi
<nlsthzn> Howdy
<Maddeth> long time no see cprofitt
<Maddeth> hi again bodhizazen
<Maddeth> hi st33med, night all :)
<st33med> Hi, and good night:p
<Matrixoracle> anyone here? got a question about nvidia drivers and getting decent gfx on world of wearcraft running thru wine.
<pedro3005> hello Matrixoracle
<nlsthzn> Matrixoracle: one word playonlinux
<pedro3005> :o it's robbmunson
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-18
<bobo123> is it possible to have all commands that a script runs be listed?
<bobo123> I want to see what command it is running so if the script is     blah=hello;echo $blah    it should print to screen       blah=hello       echo hello      hello
<hakimsheriff> If anyone needs help I am here for now
<nlsthzn> hakimsheriff: I have needed help the whole night...
<ibuclaw> nlsthzn, that's strange, you've only said one word. :~)
<nlsthzn> ibuclaw: I needed help staying awake ;)
<ibuclaw> some good coffee helps
<ibuclaw> and usually a random 8 minute project to keep your senses preoccupied
<nlsthzn> this nightshift has been too long (used to down the stuff by the litre... but been coffee free since Sept
<ibuclaw> learn how to make microwave cake.
<ibuclaw> http://www.dizzy-dee.com/recipe/chocolate-cake-in-5-minutes
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> nothing can completely make up for lack of sleep
<tenach> I know, and it sucks.
<nlsthzn> but, my night is just about up... next shift is incoming... then home, food and sleeeeeeeeeeep
<hakimsheriff> srry been busy. wat is ur prob?
<hakimsheriff> have to go bye
<dented> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, add to that, it's been about 10 years since I spent any time on irc. My question: Does Ubuntu come with its own firewall-type protection at install, or should I be adding something asap? (I'm going to be running a Smoothwall later in the week, should I get off Ubuntu until that happens?)
<aveilleux> dented: Linux is pretty secure from backdoor exploits, but it still comes with a firewall system called iptables. Software to configure it is available in the repos; firestarter is one.
<Cheri703> dented: I don't know about SHOULD you add something asap, but...I generally run my ubuntu computers bare...haven't needed to set up anything further
<aveilleux> dented: There's a debate whether or not you really need a firewall (same ideas as antivirus)... I run without one on my desktop system.
<dented> Thank you. So far, I feel like I'm in a McDonalds commercial (I'm lovin' it)
<bobo123> a NAT-router is always nice to have for all computers :-)
<aveilleux> dented: The only extra security layer I put onto Ubuntu is the installation of the current beta of NOD32 antivirus, so I can check my Windows drives if I suspect they're compromised.
<bobo123> how good is clam antivirus btw?
<aveilleux> bobo123: Not... very good.
<bobo123> Hmm... I was liking the idea that it's opensource
<aveilleux> bobo123: It's good only as cursory protection, and the filesystem scanner is crap. On-demand scanning works, but it somewhat difficult to configure
<bobo123> aha.
<bobo123> yeah I only want on demand scanning. I don't like stuff running in the background.
<aveilleux> bobo123: Unfortunately, it depends on signatures (its heuristics detection system is laughable at best) and the signatures are very far out of date.
<bobo123> oh
<tenach> I hate it when AV scans memory/applications as they open. It slows everything down.
<aveilleux> bobo123: Yeah. Since it has no funding, it has no real way of doing the massive amount of testing that Symantec or Kapersky or etc. have to do.
<aveilleux> tenach: I've never noticed any performance hit running NOD32.
<bobo123> someone should make a program that converts comercial antivirus databases so they work with clam :-)
<aveilleux> bobo123: That would be patent violation.
<tenach> aveilleux, NOD32 is not in my experience inside Linux.
<aveilleux> tenach: The beta's open, give it a shot. http://beta.eset.com/
<bobo123> well, not patent but copyright. (and software patents are not legal here)
<aveilleux> tenach: It might be ending soon though, I'm not sure.
<tenach> Ah.
<dented> I haven't worried much about attacks before running XP, but since I finally, after years of waiting, have high-speed available in my town (you wouldn't believe how far in the bush I am), I haven't felt at much risk as 4.5k/s dial-up. Thanks again for the guidance, folks, I'll likely be back.
<aveilleux> Actually dial-up is much more vulnerable than digital Internet service...
<bobo123> I wonder how I survived with a 33kbit/s modem
<bobo123> about viruses... is it possible to instruct wine that windowsprogram are not allowed to write outside its directory?
<dented> Really? The brother user to go looking for boxes to sneak into and set up servers... He (and according to him, most of his "crew" just ignored anything they couldn't move files on or off under 60k/s
<dented> *"brother used to"
<dented> What makes dial-up more vulnerable?
<aveilleux> dented: The fact that you can just dial into any network, and capture any network traffic. It's not encrypted, or anything. A dialer program can essentially gain access to any machine that accepts the handshake.
<aveilleux> dented: Dial-up was what made being a cracker a few years back very, VERY easy to execute. Not that uh... *cough* I would know anything about that.
<dented> Ah. I always just left mine on and connected to my isp... auto-dialed itself if the connection ever dropped
<dented> and yes... it always dialed where it was supposed to, for ten years
<aveilleux> bobo123: Not that I'm aware of, but most programs are hardcoded to latch onto certain locations, and WINE's C:\ is in ~/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c so it doesn't matter anyway.
<aveilleux> bobo123: WINE only executes in standard usermode, and invoking WINE in sudo just screws a lot of things up. So unless you map your C:\ drive to / and give your user root access to everything, you're safe from viruses running inside WINE.
<dented> aveilleux:or are you talking about going the other way?
<aveilleux> dented: Inbound, yes. Not spoofing numbers. Dialing into other peoples' modems and messing around in there.
<aveilleux> dented: All you had to do was find out that person's phone number and take a few minutes to fetch the password sequence (they don't exactly use public-key authentication).
<dented> aveilleux:Yeah, mine was always set up to not answer incoming calls.
<aveilleux> dented: Unfortunately that is not usually the case, and up until recently it wasn't even the default.
<aveilleux> dented: It was usually set up to allow incoming calls so the ISP could fix problems with the modem remotely... a great idea in concept, a rotten one in practice.
<dented> We used to love people who had fax-modems set up recieve faxes... or we "would" have if we were doing that kind of thing
<aveilleux> dented: Black faxing is still a fairly common practice.
<dented> have a good nigh/day folks, depending where you are.
<bobo123> ok
<bobo123> I suppose that if I want to run a windowsprogram that might be evil I could run it as another user than my normal to be safe.
<dentedfxp> And he's back, with a quick question about "Firestarter": from 21:40:00hours to 01:01:38 hours (now-ish) Firestarter has blocked 59 "Serious" events in the log. Does that seem normal? Most of them are Telnet but there's a couple ftp, ssh, and a pile of "Unknown" events listed in the log. Is this pretty much normal? I've got 20 "Unknowns" from one IP in the space of a minute. Should I just be thankful that this thing is working and
<dentedfxp>  go to bed?
<head_victim> dentedfxp: not sure sorry, I've not used firestarter before
<dentedfxp> Heh, just found the unknowns, I tossed an http:// at the IP and got back the following: "If you see portscans/abuse from 85.190.0.3 Please read http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies"
<dentedfxp> It's just Freenode. Goodnight.
<head_victim> A quick google suggests it's fairly normal
<head_victim> dentedfxp: ah good stuff. Glad it's sorted for you.l
<dentedfxp> thanks.
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 9.10 alongside windows.....but m stuck with sh:grub>...
<bioterror> why did you install 9.10 when you could install 10.10
<sumitkv2> well i had 9.10 cd...didnt had time t download 10.10
<sumitkv2> can u tell me whats wrong..?why wont it boot?
<bioterror> sh:grub> doesnt tell much
<bioterror> http://grub.enbug.org/Manual#GrubShell
<sumitkv2> well ......when i boot into ubuntu ....it just dispalys a prompt with sh:grub>
<sumitkv2> nothing else
<sumitkv2> i tried this......but it says.....out of disk
<sumitkv2> !
<trhisdone> hello
<bioterror> hallo
<trhisdone> hey
<UndiFineD> hoi
<trhisdone> any good reason to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<bioterror> not really
<trhisdone> i did't think so
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Puck`> hi there Fox of the colour Silver
<Puck`> :P
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck` .
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<Puck`> better than yesterday (:
<Puck`> did you do any progress on that project?
<Silver_Fox_> That is good Puck` .
<Silver_Fox_> The project is not likely to have any progress until Saturday evening :(
<coolbhavi> trhisdone, only thing I found was nice fonts in ubuntu maverick didnt see much difference
<trhisdone> i havn't found a good font for ubuntu yet....they all look blurry
<UndiFineD> trhisdone, ubuntu font looks really nice, and blurry fonts may be improves by System > Preferences > Appearance > tab Fonts > Rendering
<trhisdone> ive tried every setting with just about every font and have not found one that wins me over..... im using droid sans now its about the best looking to me
<trhisdone> but i still think the fonts look better in windows
<kevin__> When I install via synaptic in lucid lynx such as AVG I don't get an icon on the desktop or in the applications menu is there something I need to do to get these?
<kevin__> Sorry wrong question.  Please forget this one
<shahadat> Hello all...
<shahadat> nice to meet all the guys agin after a long time
<trhisdone> hello
<shahadat> trhisdone, hy
<shahadat> :)
<trhisdone> hows it going
<shahadat> good
<shahadat> its SHAHAN
<shahadat> #freenode
<UndiFineD> hello shahan
<trhisdone> brb need coffee
<serfus> someone is asking how can he make his computer to use only a web browser and that settings etc. won't be changeable
<serfus> he want's to put it in his cafe
<serfus> what would be the best way to do so?
<UndiFineD> serfus, store temp files in /tmp and make a readonly user directory
<UndiFineD> you can cut a little slack on the user directory by cleaning stuff for example from Downloads in .profile
<serfus> found something called Sabayon. looks like it could be right for him but i'm not sure how hard it is to handle as he is not a computer guy
<ttrubuntu> hi
<ttrubuntu> i have dualbooting system( ubuntu + xp). my doubt is if i install only ubuntu can i run windows based applications?
<UndiFineD> try some wine ttrubuntu
<serfus> ttrubuntu, you can use wine or one of wine frontends, or you can install xp on a virtual machine
<ttrubuntu> yes heard about wine. but will it work without windows installation at all?
<ttrubuntu> serfus: i don't like windows anymore. but some commercial s/w only available in windows
<serfus> ttrubuntu, what i would recommend for you to do it to check with http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ttrubuntu> serfus: i will refer the website
<serfus> just enter the game/app/software you need and in the results you can see if it works, about troubles if there is and a grade
<ttrubuntu> i will be happy if commercial s/w designed for windows runs in ubuntu without windows installation
<serfus> is there an option to make only the web browser accessible?
<UndiFineD> ttrubuntu, which apps do you need to run ?
<ttrubuntu> UndiFineD: matlab, multisim, modelsim ---- electronic packages
<ttrubuntu> if i run them almost i'll say goodbye to windows
<UndiFineD> matlab is available for linux i think
<ttrubuntu> i think so, but our institute bought windows version
<UndiFineD> http://www.mathworks.com/products/matlab/requirements.html
<ttrubuntu> thanks for the link. yes
<UndiFineD> with a login: https://www.mathworks.com/accesslogin/login.do?uri=http://www.mathworks.com/downloads/web_downloads/agent_check%3Fmode%3Dgwylf
<UndiFineD> for full version download
<ttrubuntu> thanks UndiFineD. will check that too
<UndiFineD> and the simulation apps ... are addons for it ?
<ttrubuntu> no. they are separate products themselves. modelsim is by M/S Mentor Graphics
<UndiFineD> http://forums.ni.com/t5/Circuit-Design-Suite-Multisim/Linux-install-of-NI-Multisim-10-1-using-Wine/m-p/787362?requireLogin=False
<UndiFineD> http://model.com/content/modelsim-downloads
<ttrubuntu> whoa... thanks. so suitable link
<UndiFineD> just looking around with the right keywords :) linux and the app
<ttrubuntu> thank you. but they are also talking about virtual machine
<UndiFineD> wine is some form of VM too
<UndiFineD> or you could use kvm / virtualbox / vmware / other
<ttrubuntu> oh ok.
<ttrubuntu> i am reading the WINE wiki. looks like getting answers to my q. see u with more doubts
<UndiFineD> ?
<UndiFineD> ah yes, the forum says so too, more success with a proper vm
<UndiFineD> but matlab must be able to run natively, although, that may not be very handy, when you need to exchange data / information
<ttrubuntu> UndiFineD: is it. catch u later. bye for now
<trhisdone> hello
<UndiFineD> some coffee break ;)
<trhisdone> lol
<trhisdone> im doing 15 things at once
<trhisdone> im starting to like this ubuntu but i dont think it will replace my win xp anytime soon
<trhisdone> my daughter likes it but she is only 8....just happy to have a computer
<aveilleux> trhisdone: I'm not eight and I'm happy with Ubuntu ;-)
<aveilleux> trhisdone: It's a lot to learn, but it's worth it
<trhisdone> well i didn't mean it like that
<aveilleux> trhisdone: I know, I know, hehe
<trhisdone> lol...there is just some things i do that i havn't found a solution for in ubuntu yet
<trhisdone> there might be one out there somewhere
<aveilleux> trhisdone: Well that's what we're here for! Toss a list my way sometime.
<aveilleux> trhisdone: Migrating from Windows to Ubuntu is one of my specialities.
<trhisdone> i havn't been able to find anything to compare with nero yet
<aveilleux> trhisdone: Ubuntu comes with Brasero built-in.
<trhisdone> yeah but its not as feature rich as nero
<aveilleux> trhisdone: What features are you missing?
<trhisdone> multiple burner support, automatically turning mp3's into "audio cds"  those are the 2 big ones
<trhisdone> also i have an access database of my cds and dvds .....not sure what i would do about that
<aveilleux> trhisdone: You can burn audio CDs from Brasero, just select "Audio CD". If not that, then you can use Rhythmbox. Linux programs are usually more specialized than Windows programs (opting for multiple programs that do one job well, as opposed to one program that does everything with mediocrity)
<hobgoblin> try k3b instead then - or even nero for linux
<trhisdone> i already got nero 6 which i think is the best burning program ever made ...nero7 and up is bloatware
<UndiFineD> trhisdone, missing features ? we have dd
<trhisdone> ?
<aveilleux> trhisdone: Nero Linux 4 is designed much in the same vein as Nero 6
<trhisdone> well i don't want to buy something if i already got something
<trhisdone> not sure nero would be free
<aveilleux> trhisdone: Also, by "multiple burner support" I assume you mean more than one hardware burner drive, yes? I believe you can open more than one instance of Brasero and use more than one drive that way.
<UndiFineD> $ dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/cdrom bs=512
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: That's a bit advanced for trhisdone right now.
<hobgoblin> UndiFineD: that hardly adds anything to the conversation
<UndiFineD> ;) but it works
<hobgoblin> trhisdone: as I said - have a look at k3b
<trhisdone> i been using k3b
<aveilleux> trhisdone: k3b is also very powerful, +1 hobgoblin if Brasero is not up to your liking
<trhisdone> it can do multiple instances but it doesn't have a choice to burn to multiple burners
<aveilleux> trhisdone: Also, back to audio CDs... the first option when opening Brasero is to create a traditional audio CD
<trhisdone> hey undifine what does that command do?
<UndiFineD> it copies raw
<aveilleux> trhisdone: dd is a block-level copying program. You can take one input file (if=*) and copy it to multiple outputs (of=*)
<trhisdone> ok thats a bit advanced...lol
<hobgoblin> at the end of the day there are always reasons to not move completely - nothing will be exactly the same as windows - mostly cos it's not  - that is the choice :)
<aveilleux> trhisdone: You can try Nero 6 under WINE, but I don't know how well it would work
<trhisdone> i tried that...no go
<UndiFineD> cdburnerXP is how nero used to be
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: The only problem with using dd is that it doesn't handle files... it handles images, and copies the raw data stream to the output, which doesn't work for burning data files, since the ISO-1996 filesystem is not recreated.
<UndiFineD> but he wanted to do disc to disc
<UndiFineD> which would work with dd i think
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: I don't think that's what trhisdone meant.
<UndiFineD> <trhisdone> multiple burner support
<aveilleux> <trhisdone> ...it doesn't have a choice to burn to multiple burners
<trhisdone> no i was looking to burn 3 copies at the same time.... i usually burn a copy for my 2 cars and 1 for the radio by the pool.......its not that big a deal just something nero can do
<trhisdone> k3b is fine for one copy at a time
<trhisdone> actually for something that is free ubuntu seems really good
<aveilleux> trhisdone: I should hope so!
<trhisdone> lol
<bodhizazen> trhisdone: LOL
<trhisdone> well i got to go....laters
<aveilleux> trhisdone: Have fun and good luck
<SPooN> anyone know how to download/install the Kate IDE on Maverick?
<paultag> SPooN, sudo apt-get install kate
<paultag> BBL
<SPooN> http://pastebin.com/1H0qWpPs
<aveilleux> SPooN: Do you still have Synaptic open? If so, close it.
<sumitkv2> i installed ubutu 10.10 alongside windows xp using wubi...but now when i boot into ubuntu i get a GRUB> prompt,,,,what to do?
<SPooN> aveilleux: I can't see it (in bottom bar) but it says its open...
<aveilleux> SPooN: It might be on another desktop.
<SPooN> aveilleux: says it's in "noninteractive mode".
<SPooN> aveilleux: Transmission doesn't count does it?
<aveilleux> SPooN: What? No, Transmission is unrelated.
<SPooN> ok
<aveilleux> SPooN: Transmission is a Bittorrent client. It has nothing to do with Synaptic.
<SPooN> ok
<aveilleux> try this: kill -9 $(ps -ef |grep synaptic |cut -d ' ' -f 2)
<aveilleux> SPooN: Copy and paste that, if you typo it won't work.
<SPooN> is that at all safe?
<aveilleux> SPooN: Yes.
<SPooN> :P
<aveilleux> SPooN: It kills the Synaptic process entirely.
<SPooN> that just brings up usages
<SPooN> kill -9 $(ps -ef |grep synaptic |cut -d ' ' -f 2)
<SPooN> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec]
<SPooN> (didn't pastebin for 2 lines)
<aveilleux> SPooN: what is the output of ps -ef |grep synaptic ?
<SPooN> aveilleux: http://pastebin.com/6x5C2ca2
<aveilleux> SPooN: Oh, right. It's running as root
<SPooN> aveilleux: I'm the only user, so am I not root by default?
<aveilleux> SPooN: kill -9 $(ps -ef |grep synaptic |cut -d ' ' -f 2)
<aveilleux> SPooN: No, you're not. You can't log in as root. That's what sudo is for.
<aveilleux> whoops, I mean
<aveilleux> SPooN: sudo kill -9 $(ps -ef |grep synaptic |cut -d ' ' -f 2)
<SPooN> brings up a usage table again...
 * aveilleux sighs
<SPooN> :P
<SPooN> what if I just rebooted?
<aveilleux> sudo kill -9 25512
<aveilleux> sudo kill -9 25515
<aveilleux> sudo kill -9 25654
<aveilleux> sudo kill 9 25657
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> sudo kill -9 25657
<SPooN> I should run all of those?
<aveilleux> SPooN: Yes
<aveilleux> SPooN: Some of them may come up with errors, that's fine. Run ps -ef |grep synaptic again when you're done just to check
<SPooN> ok
<SPooN> thanks
<trhisdone> hello
<Mohan_chml> hello
<angelo> hi!
<angelo> Is there some work i could help in?
<Mohan_chml> !ask | angelo
<ubot2> angelo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hobgoblin> hi angelo - if you want to help - juts hang about and wait for someone to ask
<bioterror> angelo, what do you mean
<angelo> hi bioterror :-)
<bioterror> hi
<angelo> i mean that i'd like to help in ubuntu community; i can program in C++, Java, and other things
<bioterror> angelo, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<bioterror> angelo, first step is to create a launchpad.net account, if you dont have one
<angelo> ok, thank u!
<angelo> now i see
<Mohan_chml> Hola hobgoblin =]
<Mohan_chml> I think I am in half sleep. I was thinking that he was asking for help :(
 * Mohan_chml just came from a marriage after spending days in hospital :|
<angelo> i went there some time ago, but i read the advice about using irc
<angelo> | bioterror
<angelo> ah, i didnt read your last line bioterror.....
<angelo> yes, i created it
<bioterror> well, you should think what you want to do
<angelo> contribute building an application such us irc, brasero, etc
<angelo> ...
<angelo> could u help me? What should i do?
<angelo> for example, doing it with another person
<angelo> im new here
<bioterror> angelo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#Packaging
<angelo> :-) thank u
<angelo> ok. Are u doing this?
<javatexan> here is a beginner question, I am trying to play a dvd in VLC but it is copyprotected, what do I add to play this.
<pleia2> javatexan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs should get you started
<javatexan> ok....cool thanks
<SPooN> !wine
<ubot2> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SPooN> !appdb LoL
<ubot2> Factoid 'appdb LoL' not found
<SPooN> !appdb League of Legends
<ubot2> SPooN: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zkriesse> SPooN: please do not spam the bot
<hobgoblin> SPooN: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<karthick87> bodhizazen: pm?
<tronyx> guys
<tronyx> what's the default password for sudo?????
<zkriesse> tronyx: its not known
<zkriesse> You're really not supposed to know
<bluegrue> or it's the same as the first user that was created on the box
<hobgoblin> hello tronyx - it's on the forum somewhere I am sure - I saw something once upon a time - might take a bit of google-fu
<zkriesse> tronyx: Do you mean for sudo apt-get foo?
<hobgoblin> tronyx: I assume you are talking about not an install
<tronyx> lol i was just going to troll
<tronyx> then i remembered how helpful everyone here is so i decided not to
<zkriesse> dont even
<zkriesse> Don't even try to troll
<tronyx> such a helpful bunch
<tronyx> why :(
<hobgoblin> tronyx: I almost told you the password was pants - but didn't bother
<hobgoblin> and how the devil are you old chap
<tronyx> i am not sure how that's relevant
<hobgoblin> which or what
<tronyx> my age
<hobgoblin> sigh
<tronyx> i guess today isn't my day to have fun
<tronyx> bodhizazen: i have come to turn myself in.  i am a troll
<hobgoblin> lol
<tronyx> but i must warn you hobgoblin, paultag is also a troll
<hobgoblin> tronyx: don't I know it
<Fapron_Calcon> Is there a simple way to download and install all upgrades in the backgroun, not just security updates?
<aveilleux> ...wow, impatient.
<tenach> aveilleux, yeah...
<malev> hi there! I'm trying to start an app using: /etc/init.d/red5 start and it does not work. any idea where can I find the logs?
<tronyx> perhaps /var/log
<bodhizazen> tronyx: How is life ?
<phillw> he he, how do I change a name from guest12345 to a name I can register with nickserv?
<bodhizazen> malev: run the script from the command line =)
<drubin> malev: try /var/log/daemon.log or messages  or syslog
<bodhizazen> Anyone willing to give me feedback / constructive criticism on my new layout ?
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/Table/iptables.php?nav=iptables
<bodhizazen> I know, I have been working on it for a while now, but I think that is what I am going to go with for now
<bodhizazen> TYIA
 * bodhizazen ends shameless self promotion
<malev> thanks drubin!
<malev> also thanks you bodhizazen!
<Laurent__> hi
<Laurent__> Can somebody giv me some advice on installing Ubuntu ?
<SPooN> Laurent__ what do you need?
<SPooN> ohh they left..
<SPooN> anyone know why CCSM Wobbly Windows doesn't work on 10.10?
<LA_LA> Can I have some help on updating from 6.1 to 8.04 ?
<SPooN> you might want 10.04 or 10.10 instead...
<LA_LA> I already have a CD burned with 8.04.
<SPooN> it wouldn't be at all hard to get one with 10.04 or 10.10...
<SPooN> 8.04 is very outdated now
<LA_LA> It looks liked 6.1 is too old to be updated from the net.
<LA_LA> It have lots of error messages saying archives not found
<SPooN> install 10.04 over i?
<SPooN> it*
<LA_LA> How can I do it ?
<SPooN> are you dual booting?
<LA_LA> no
<LA_LA> I only have 6.1 on the PC
<SPooN> then just backup all your files that you care about on a USB and install 10.04 or 10.10 over it
<LA_LA> To do this I need a new CD with 10.10 ?
<LA_LA> I have an old Compaq EVO N600C. It looks like it doesn't want to boot on CD.
<SPooN> get a USB stick to boot off of.
<LA_LA> I alreday tried to boot from USB Stick. I could not find that option in the PC setup menu.
<SPooN> then you boot off of CD...
<SPooN> are you sure you are in the right menu?
<LA_LA> I think so. I can choose between booting from net, hard drive or multibay.
<LA_LA> Don't really know what multibay is.
<temposs> LA_LA, multibay is probably the CD Drive
<LA_LA> When I choose this option the CD  starts turning but stops after a while and boots from hard drive
<temposs> LA_LA, you can update 6.10 from the net
<temposs> it's just not as easy
<LA_LA> Can you direct me to something like a tutorial explaining hhow ?
<temposs> I may be able to help
<LA_LA> Great. Thanks What should I do ?
<SPooN> does anyone know how to get minefield to work on maverick?
<paultag> tronyx, ohai
<temposs> LA_LA, the idea will be to upgrade 6.10->7.04->7.10->8.04->10.04
<temposs> LA_LA, it will take a while
<LA_LA> temposs, when I try to go 6.1->7.04 it tells lots of archives can't be found
<temposs> LA_LA, I know, because they've moved the files to another server
<temposs> where all of the old releases are kept
<temposs> so you have to manually change the URL that it's looking in
<LA_LA> Ok. I understand
<LA_LA> What is the new URL and where do I have to change it ?
<temposs> LA_LA, first, do the command: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stlsaint> temposs: may want to make a backup of that file prior to editing ;)
<temposs> stlsaint, good idea :-)
<stlsaint> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old (or .bak)
<temposs> LA_LA, use stlsaint's command to make a backup for your sources.list
<temposs> before we start in
<stlsaint> bbiab
<LA_LA> the backup is done.
<LA_LA> Now I gedit
<temposs> So, you should see a bunch of lines that begin with "deb"
<LA_LA> Yes
<temposs> followed by a URL, followed by some keywords
<trhisdone> hello
<tenach> Hello trhisdone
<LA_LA> Yes . security..ubutun and so on
<SPooN> SPooN is now away. Highlight if needed.
<trhisdone> security is over rated
<trhisdone> freedom not security should be the goal
<temposs> LA_LA, for every line, you need to change any mentione of edgy to feisty
<temposs> *mention
<trhisdone> ubuntu is a kenyon word for kennedy
<LA_LA> Temposs, I changed them.
<temposs> also, in the URLs, change every mention of "archive" to "old-releases"
<temposs> LA_LA, also, change "security" to "old-releases" in the URLs
<temposs> but only in the URLs
<LA_LA> Temposs, I changed all of them
<temposs> so, you will change archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<temposs> that's what you should have
<temposs> LA_LA, that should do it, so you save the file
<LA_LA> It is saved
<temposs> then, do the command: sudo apt-get update
<temposs> then: sudo apt-get upgrade
<temposs> and you should begin upgrading to feisty
<LA_LA> It is downloading lots of files ...
<temposs> you will need to repeat these steps for every version of Ubuntu until you get to your goal
<temposs> LA_LA, yes, upgrading means downloading every file for the new version
<temposs> it will take quite a while to get through it all
<LA_LA> I Understand. Can you just tell me what comes after feisty ?
<temposs> gutsy
<LA_LA> OK.
<temposs> then hardy
<LA_LA> Do I have to restart the computer after every update ?
<temposs> yes
<LA_LA> Ok. I'll do it right now.
<temposs> wait
<temposs> it shouldn't be done
<temposs> you don't have to restart after sudo apt-get update
<temposs> just restart after sudo apt-get upgrade finishes
<LA_LA> TOK.   Thank you very much for you help temposs
<temposs> ^_^
<temposs> oh, so you only have to do this twice
<temposs> edgy->feisty and feisty->gutsy
<temposs> after that, you should be able to use Update Manager to upgrade normally
<temposs> because hardy is still supported; it's not an old release
<temposs> so you don't have to do the old-releases method
<LA_LA> OK. I have an error message. I have a french version of Ubuntu and it looks like the FR version is not on old-releases.
<LA_LA> Ok
<temposs> ohhhh
<temposs> I didn't know that ;-)
<yofel> old-release should have all releases, I'm not sure if all the localization is kept though
<temposs> LA_LA, did the upgrade fail? what is the error you got?
<LA_LA> The messages are like :"Impossible de récupérer http://fr.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Ne parvient pas à résoudre « fr.old-releases.ubuntu.com »"
<temposs> LA_LA, you need to edit your sources.list again and remove the "fr." from the URLs
<temposs> there is no fr.old-releases.ubuntu.com
<LA_LA> Ok. I do it.
<temposs> LA_LA, after you edit the file, you need to again update and upgrade in order to try the upgrade again
<LA_LA> temposs, lines starting with a # are commented ?
<temposs> LA_LA, yes
<Nisorin> Can someone give me a  hand getting a dell Inspiron 1440 with Maverick Meerkat online? I have tried using the Additional Drivers applet, under Administration. Says the driver is activated but not currently in use, but I can not connect to any networks, or even enable/disable wireless.
<SPooN> Nisorin, I had the same problem
<SPooN> Nisorin, do you have access to a hardwired internet connection?
<Nisorin> Yes, Ethernet connections do work, and I was plugged in for the entire time I was trying to get the wireless connections to work.
<SPooN> Nisorin, you were plugged in while trying to add the driver?
<Nisorin> Yes.
<LA_LA> temposs, There are no more .fr in the sources.list file but it still tries to reach URL containing .fr archive and edgy.
<LA_LA> Temposs, is source.list the only used file ?
<SPooN> hmm...
<SPooN> Nisorin, what options do you see in additional drivers?
<Nisorin> Broadcom STA wireless driver, saying it was tested by the Ubuntu developers, license: Proprietary. Only option in the list.
<temposs> LA_LA, did you do: sudo apt-get update
<stlsaint_> Nemos_Girlfriend: ?? nemos girlfriend?
<Nemos_Girlfriend> stlsaint, its an inside joke with some guys in another channel
<Nemos_Girlfriend> Nisorin, and what can you do with it? Remove, Activate?
<Nisorin> Remove.
<Nemos_Girlfriend> Nisorin, Green dot, then it says "This driver is ____" Fill in the blanks?
<Nisorin> @SPooll "This driver is activated but not currently in use.
<ubot2> Nisorin: Error: No closing quotation
<LA_LA> temposs, yes I did. Most of the download  worked fine. Some error messages with archives, fr and edgy still appeared even if there are none left in the sources.list file.
<Nisorin> SPooll This driver is activated but not currently in use.
<SPooN> its an "n"
<SPooN> :P
<SPooN> hmm
<SPooN> I don't know what this is...
<SPooN> what wireless card do you have?
<Nisorin> Checking...
<SPooN> thanks
<temposs> LA_LA, ok, need to get that working; are you sure that you saved the file properly?
<temposs> LA_LA, maybe you saved as a different name or a different location?
<LA_LA> I cd to /etc/apt and did a more of the sources.list. Looks OK. No more archive or edgy in it.
<temposs> LA_LA, can you paste your sources.list to www.pastebin.com and then link me?
<Nisorin> SPooN, according to Windows 7's Device Manager, Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card.
<SPooN> should work with Broadcom-STA....
 * SPooN shakes head
<temposs> I hate broadcom wireless crap
<SPooN> Nisorin, have you rebooted since installing the Broadcom-STA driver?
<Nisorin> Yes, twice. Once, booting back into Maverick Meerkat, the other into Windows 7.
 * SPooN fasepalms
<SPooN> I dun geddit....
<LA_LA> temposs, Under /etc/apt there is a directory sources.list.d with edgy-multiverse.list  edgy-universe.list files. These files contain edgy and archive and fr.
<temposs> LA_LA, ah, that's probably the issue
<temposs> LA_LA, good work finding that
<LA_LA> temposs, here is the pastebin link http://pastebin.com/SwTpvFfY
<temposs> LA_LA, probably just open those files and comment out all the uncommented lines
<AudeDai> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu and I am having a problem.
<AudeDai> Or at least I'm not sure if it is a problem
<AudeDai> I have chosen my password, username, computer name, and my name but i can't click forward and the download is not continuing. Any suggestions?
<temposs> LA_LA, maybe also uncomment the two universe lines in sources.list as well
<temposs> LA_LA, lines 19 & 20 in the pastebin
<Nisorin> SPooN, got to go. Will be back in a couple minutes.
<AudeDai> any suggestions for my problem?
<LA_LA> temposs, still some error with wine but looks really better know.
<temposs> AudeDai, probably you haven't filled in all the spaces
<LA_LA> Will try to reboot now.
<AudeDai> I've looked back and forth over them all and I can't find anything at all
<temposs> LA_LA, why reboot?
<AudeDai> There isn't a check mark next to my username like the rest of the boxes. But I chose Prime. I don't think thats the problem
<LA_LA> temposs, I thought I hat to restart to boot on the newly installed edgy ?
<LA_LA> Not edgy, feisty !
<temposs> LA_LA, did you run: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<temposs> LA_LA, you haven't installed anything until you do that
<temposs> it will take quite a bit of time
<LA_LA> temposs, ok. I do it.
<Nisorin> Back, SPooN.
<Ggtus> The ext4 file systek creation in partition#5 of scsi3(0,0,0) (sda) failed
<AudeDai> It just says on the bottom of the install screen "Getting the time from a network time server..." but its been saying that for a while now
<LA_LA> temposs, dowloading is in progress. As it is 24:00 my time, I will leave it for a while. Thanks to you I understood how it works. Will finish it later. Cheers.
<temposs> :-) awesome, you're welcome
<AudeDai> figured it out. Had to use the Account name they provided
<AudeDai> wierd
<AudeDai> thanks guys
<Nisorin> Did SPooN go afk?
<Ggtus> I'm running chkdsk
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-19
<SPooN> Pinguy OS 10.10 looks pretty awesome...
<Solovei> I need help with an Empathy debug
<Solovei> ... Anyone?
<Solovei> :/
<MrAnthrope> Every time I tell someone I've just installed 10.04 they ask me why I haven't installed 10.10... What is the difference?
<UndiFineD> stability
<Cheri703> it's updated. I'm running 10.04 on one computer, and a hybrid of 10.10 and 10.04 on another...
<Cheri703> I like the stable older one
<MrAnthrope> lol hybrid?
<MrAnthrope> Didn't 10.10 just get released like a few days ago?
<MrAnthrope> 10.04 is an official stable release, correct?
<UndiFineD> it did, and I consider it stable too
<Cheri703> MrAnthrope: like a month ago
<Cheri703> but yeah
<MrAnthrope> mm. So is 10.10 an unoffical release? Like a sorta post-beta?
<UndiFineD> no 0.10 is official too, just not an LTS version
<UndiFineD> 10.01
<UndiFineD> bleh
<UndiFineD> 10.10
<UndiFineD> !lts
<ubot2> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<IdleOne> the difference between LTS and non-lts is the amount of time the release is supported
<Cheri703> IdleOne: I have noticed "polish" differences too...
<Cheri703> much less experimental I believe
<IdleOne> non-lts is stable with some new features being tested, sorta kinda
<MrAnthrope> How often is a version made LTS? Every 3 years?
<IdleOne> next lts will be 12.04 I believe
<IdleOne> so every 2 years
<MrAnthrope> ah
<IdleOne> so that leaves 1 year over lap of support between LTS
<IdleOne> on the desktop version
<UndiFineD> which is why ubot2 may be right
<UndiFineD> but I think it should be updated to latest lts
<IdleOne> yeah ubot2 is wrong, the latest LTS is 10.04
<IdleOne> needs to be updated
<MintBerryCrunch> Can anyone here give me a hand?
<MintBerryCrunch> Installed Ubuntu 10.4 about 2 days ago, sound was fine. Installed ALSA by itself, followed by PulseAudio
<MintBerryCrunch> No sound at all, but it knows my card is there, the sound is turned up in the alsa configuration in the terminal, but even on max it's still negative decibals (not sure if that matters)
<Mohan_chml> MintBerryCrunch, are you sure the OS is not muted?
<MintBerryCrunch> Sound options say that the volume is up and unmuted if that's what you mean
<MrAnthrope> Too advanced for me.
<Mohan_chml> MintBerryCrunch, typing lspci in terminal displays about your audio?
<MintBerryCrunch> About a full page of information I don't fully understand, except that I see my card listed a dozen times or so. Anything in particular I should be looking for?
<Mohan_chml> !pastebin | MintBerryCrunch
<ubot2> MintBerryCrunch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MintBerryCrunch> Mohan_chml: Started toying with pavucontrol, it looks like I have active audio working in wine and microphone, but not firefox
<Mohan_chml> which flash player are you using?
<genupulas> http://pastebin.com/QQ8xTj6c
<genupulas> any one can help me with that
<Mohan_chml> genupulas, try add()
<Mohan_chml> and replace function with sub
<Mohan_chml> genupulas, I am not sure, but http://pastebin.com/RMFRgs9n will do I think
<Hamish101> I am having trouble trying to get stellarium to work on ubuntu 10.10
<Hamish101> Is there anyone who can help with this problem?  Any help would be appreciated.
<Hamish101> hello, I am new to ubuntu/linux and I am having trouble getting stellarium to work
<Hamish101> I have searched through many websites for help but everything I have tried just doesn't seem to work
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Have you tried the #stellarium IRC channel?
<Hamish101> I didn't know there was one
<Hamish101> I will give it a try
<Hamish101> thankyou
<aveilleux> No problem, Hamish101
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Also, have you tried the deb files? http://www.stellarium.org/wiki/index.php/Download#Ubuntu_.2F_Linux_Mint_.2F_Debian
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Actually, apparently Stellarium is included in the standard repositories.
<bioterror> stellarium sounds pretty trippy piece of software ;)
<Hamish101> Should I uninstall stellarium and then try the download aveilleux
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Yeah, it's in the repos. Have you tried installing it from Synaptic?
<aveilleux> Hamish101: How did you try to install it the first time?
<Hamish101> from ubuntu software centre
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Ahh... I've always had bad luck with the software center.
<Hamish101> I have tried it on 2 laptops, one was right after a fresh install of 10.10 and it didn't work on both
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Open up Terminal for me (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run the command: sudo apt-get purge stellarium
<Hamish101> hang on a sec
<Hamish101> ok it's doing it,  by the way what is that command doing?
<aveilleux> Hamish101: It's uninstalling Stellarium, and purging its configuration files in /etc.
<Hamish101> ok that's done
<Hamish101> what now
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Once that command is complete, run: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Hamish101> ok it's doing it, and what is this command doing?
<aveilleux> Hamish101: It's removing the unneeded packages from your system. I'm basically cleaning up your system in preparation for a reinstall.
<Hamish101> ok, thankyou.  That is done
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Now run: sudo apt-get install stellarium
<Hamish101> ok it seems it's done
<Hamish101> Strange... it didn't have to download anything it seems
<aveilleux> Hamish101: hm, that's od-- OH RIGHT. the apt cache. Well... we'll test something first.
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Now run stellarium (the command, all lowercase)
<Hamish101> nope didn't work
<Hamish101> ell-d600@delld600-Latitude-D600:~$ stellarium
<Hamish101> Using default graphics system specified at build time:  raster
<Hamish101> QProcess: Destroyed while process is still running.
<Hamish101>  -------------------------------------------------------
<Hamish101> [ This is Stellarium 0.10.5 - http://www.stellarium.org ]
<Hamish101> [ Copyright (C) 2000-2010 Fabien Chereau et al          ]
<Hamish101>  -------------------------------------------------------
<Hamish101> Writing log file to: "/home/dell-d600/.stellarium/log.txt"
<Hamish101> File search paths:
<Hamish101>   0 .  "/home/dell-d600/.stellarium"
<Hamish101>   1 .  "/usr/share/stellarium"
<Hamish101> Config file is:  "/home/dell-d600/.stellarium/config.ini"
<Hamish101> Qt GL paint engine is:  "OpenGL"
<Hamish101> stellarium: ../../radeon/radeon_cs_gem.c:181: cs_gem_write_reloc: Assertion `boi->space_accounted' failed.
<aveilleux> WOAH
<aveilleux> WOAH
<aveilleux> WOAH
<aveilleux> !pastebin | Hamish101
<ubot2> Hamish101: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hamish101> Whoops, sorry about that
<aveilleux> hm.
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Are you running Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<Hamish101> no
<Hamish101> regular desktop
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Hm, interesting. Are you running on a preinstalled Dell computer? Or did you install over Windows.
<Hamish101> Yes it is a slightly older Dell
<Hamish101> Latitude D600
<Hamish101> I wipped it totally for a full Ubuntu re-install
<aveilleux> Hamish101: That wasn't a yes-or-no question; certain Dell machines come with ubuntu pre-installed.
<Hamish101> It previously had winxp installed on it.
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Okay.
<aveilleux> Hamish101: Hm... it appears to be a bug in the graphics driver...
<aveilleux> Hamish101: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/656100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656100 in mesa (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[needs 7.9.1] [radeon r200] ../../radeon/radeon_cs_gem.c:181: cs_gem_write_reloc: Assertion `boi->space_accounted' failed. (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 104)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<aveilleux> Hamish101: I'm not sure how to handle it past here, graphics is not my strong suit.
<Hamish101> ok
<Hamish101> thankyou for your help so far
<aveilleux> Hamish101: But you notice that Stellarium installed properly, it's a different program that's causing the problem.
<Hamish101> oh
<aveilleux> Hamish101: That's why I had you run from command-line; running from the menu doesn't give us these error messages
<Hamish101> got it
<alex-a> hello there!
<alex-a> I'm a new bie. How do I set up mail?
<zkriesse_> On?
<zkriesse_> Thunderbird or Evolution
<alex-a> Its Evolution
<zkriesse_> Ah
<zkriesse_> Then sorry...don't like evolution
<zkriesse_> Never use it anymore as it sucks in my opinion
<alex-a> I actually don't have a preference. I just want to get started
<alex-a> Thunderbird will be a good start I guess.
<zkriesse_> Thunderbird is highly configurable and actually quite easy to use
<zkriesse_> !Thunderbird
<ubot2> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<zkriesse_> Argu
<zkriesse_> Hold on lemme find the doc pages for it
<alex-a> ok
<zkriesse_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Thunderbird
<zkriesse_> Sorry...iPod is hard to do this stuff in
<zkriesse_> On
<zkriesse_> On that note I must go...class starts in 15 minutes or so and I've got a quiz
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: although i don't use evolution, this might be of help too; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution :)
<alex-a> JoemaverickSett: thanks a lot.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: no problem. :)
<alex-a> I however get stuck when going through the link
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<alex-a> Can you kindly walk me through a little bit on this?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie, i'll try my best. what do you need? :)
<alex-a> I can see Ubuntu is very powerful, but I just need a kickstart
<alex-a> Let's say, I will want to install and configure Thunderbird.
<JoeMaverickSett> okie, go on.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: so you want to install thunderbird?
<alex-a> Yes, please.
<bioterror> i have to say that evolution is horrible if you compare to thunderbird
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: on the panel go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center > in search box type "Thunderbird" :)
<bioterror> rules works alot better in thunderbird as does spamfilters
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: +100 :P
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: but i know you use Splypheed :)
<alex-a> Is that the Mozilla Thunderbird Mail/News please
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: yes. :)
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, thunderbird and alpine
<alex-a> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: you can click on it and well see two buttons, More Info & Install. if you want to know more about the features of the software click "More Info"
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, if i feel myself little adventurous, i might use it on laptop :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: ah, nice. But i use Claws. :D
<bioterror> claws and sylph are like tomato, tomeito
<bioterror> if u know what i mean
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i thought you only like servers where you work in the blackhole? :P
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: yeah, i get it.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett: Done.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett: How do I get started now?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: open it, please.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: btw, are you going to use gmail or some other mail?
<alex-a> Now shows "my account setup
<alex-a> I'll use gmail
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie, have you turn on the POP options from your gmail?
<alex-a> where do I see that? Do I have to log on my gmail account first?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: follow the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution until *Save Changes* part
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett:
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: yes?
<alex-a> I mean, done.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: is your thunderbird showing something like this? http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/install-and-use-thunderbird-in-ubuntu-linux/
<alex-a> A question please, do you have to type my name each time you reply?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: no, i just type al then <tab> key
<alex-a> ok.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie, so could tell me what you see right now? for thunderbird?
<alex-a> Do you mean the screen shot?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: if that is ok with you. :) yes.
<alex-a> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: do you see something like, Mail Account Setup window?
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett,
<alex-a> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: and options for *your name*, *your email* & *password*?
<alex-a> yes, indeed.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: type in your account details there. :)
<alex-a> do I have to fill in my actual gmail password?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: yes.
<alex-a> done and I'm seeing turning like circles on the left hand of the dialogue box.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: do you see something like IMAP and POP option to check?
<alex-a> No, I only see smtp and POP
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: could i see a screenshot? :)
<alex-a> how do i do that please?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: Applications > Accessories > Take a screenshot.
<alex-a> then..shall I copy to clipboard, please?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: upload it to http://imagebin.org then give me the link, please. :)
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, do I have to sign in there?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: *Add your image* which is the option to upload is at the bottom.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: nope.
<alex-a> ok
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: sorry to take a long time though. i just want to make sure to guide you on the correct options. :)
<alex-a> I understand and I really appreciate your help. No worries.
<alex-a> How do I upload the image there. Do I have to save the screen shot or copy to clipboard?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: save the screen shot.
<alex-a> ok
<alex-a> I'm trying to figure out where the file goes after I save it.
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, http://imagebin.org/123961
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: never mind then. could you tell me what you see on Thunderbird's account setup option?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie. in the incoming option, type 995 instead of 110
<alex-a> did you receive my screen shot?
<alex-a> ok. will do
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: yes.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, done
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: do you see the option to create account?
<alex-a> yes, but it is inactive.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: try clicking *Re-test configuration*
<alex-a> smtp is 587, is that correct.
<alex-a> I try re test.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: yes.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: does the option becomes active?
<alex-a> no, still not
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: ah, i think you have to type, pop.gmail.com in incoming: box.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, could it be my name as shown to others is incorrect?
<alex-a> Yes, it is pop.gmai.com
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: try the re-test again?
<alex-a> i just did and behaves just the same.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: hhmm, that's weird though.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: did you turn on POP option on your gmail account correctly?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: ah, could you toggle the two boxes which has *None* option on them?
<alex-a> yes I did and I save.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: to say, SSL/TLS?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: toggle those *None* boxes to SSL/TLS and re-test the configuration again, please. :)
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, http://imagebin.org/123963 here is my new screen shot
<alex-a> it took me to the next step forward I guess
<alex-a> It say "outgoing settings: smtp.gmail.com does not use encryption
<alex-a> maybe I change settings, right?
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie, change it please.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: change pop port to 995 and smtp port to 465.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, and I clicked retest configuration.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: could you see creat account now? :)
<alex-a> before this was yes. not yet now.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: don't forget to type pop.gmail.com in incoming: box
<alex-a> it is already default here.
<JoeMaverickSett> okie.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: i think i better give you my configuration then. :) http://imagebin.org/123965
<alex-a> now create account is active
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie, click it.
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: i think after that it will start downloading your mails? yes?
<alex-a> but it says "outgoing settings. do not use encryption. is it ok?
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, maybe i can create account and tweak later.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: i think say Yes to it. :-/
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, it works. You are the Man.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, Thank you very kindly indeed.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: but i don't understand why that option comes up on your config though. mine does not. :-/
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: although, i'm glad it worked. :D
<alex-a> I have a dual Win 7 -64 bit but don't know if it matters to this.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, I'm now just crazy about learning Ubuntu.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: hehe! ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: i was dual booting with win 7 for 2 months but then i uninstalled and used Ubuntu for the whole drive. :D
<alex-a> In fact I have bought official Ubuntu books.
<alex-a> I have 2 disk
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: cool! :)
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: i think there would be a page about evolution. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: in the Official Book. you might want to find it out.
<alex-a> Like what I said, I get stuck when going through the manuals
<alex-a> Maybe will get better as I go along.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: keep on trying those guide from manuals ;)
<alex-a> I'm crazy about learning proxy server and samba. But I'll take time
<alex-a> Will go through the manuals in the book and log here if I can't make it work.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: sure, there are many people to help ya.drop in here anytime. :)
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, Thank you so much again. It is almost 12 midnight in my location.
<alex-a> JoeMaverickSett, bye for now.
<JoeMaverickSett> alex-a: okie. good luck. :)
<alex-a> Cheers.
<KinkyPinkie> hey! wondering one thing. my top screen bar sometimes buggs up in the area of time/date/volume etc.. something I could do to fix that? been the same the last 5 reboots now:/
<Mohan_chml> KinkyPinkie, can you take a screenshot of it?
<KinkyPinkie> Mohan_chml: what was the picture-bin thing?
<Mohan_chml> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<Mohan_chml> KinkyPinkie, ^
<KinkyPinkie> http://imagebin.org/123975
<Mohan_chml> KinkyPinkie, try setting your visual effects to none and check it
<Mohan_chml> right click-> change desktop background and visual effects tab
<KinkyPinkie> iirc it is set on none, i'm using compizconfig
<KinkyPinkie> usually it fixes itself on reboot, but aparentally not this time :P
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> its the graphics error I think. I don't know much as I don't get it. but check the graphics properties
<KinkyPinkie> mm.. where do I find those?
<Mohan_chml> idk about compiz
<Mohan_chml> lemme look for something regarding it
<KinkyPinkie> oh nvm i think i found it
<Mohan_chml> great
<UndiFineD> good morning
<tenach> Good morning UndiFineD
<evfool> hi aall
<UndiFineD> hello evfool
<hxcjonnysniper> i have no sound hardware anymore or audio option in the toolbar. does anyone know why? i had it last night when i was on my computer but today it just like dissapeared.
<nlsthzn> hxcjonnysniper: no sound working?
<hxcjonnysniper> nlsthzn: nah. it seems like its kinda a common problem on the forums but yeah it just like dissapeared on me all of the sudden. but when i run the lspci command in the terminal it says its there but in the sound options its empty under hardware. weird.
<nlsthzn> no fixes in the forum I take it either... odd, which version your on?
<bodhizazen> hxcjonnysniper: hard ware failure ?
<hxcjonnysniper> nlsthzn: 10.10 im getting really annoyed with it. like this isn't the first problem i've had. my openGL doesn't work anymore either.
<nlsthzn> ... and this is without running any updates, installing anything strange... it was working and then BAM! the next day it doesn't...?
<hxcjonnysniper> bodhizazen: yeah i don't know. i mean it was working like less than 24 hours ago. all i did was update some gdm thing. i can't remember. OH. i did start gdm command in the terminal and like my computer like shut off kinda.
<hxcjonnysniper> nlsthzn: i mean it was working like less than 24 hours ago. all i did was update some gdm thing. i can't remember. OH. i did start gdm command in the terminal and like my computer like shut off kinda.
<nlsthzn> hxcjonnysniper: lol, might have something to do with it I would venture :p
<hxcjonnysniper> nlsthzn: yeah im guessing so. but there is like no fix for it apparently. UGHHHHH.
<bodhizazen> hxcjonnysniper: can you boot another OS or live CD and test sound from there
<bodhizazen> Just because it was working yesterday does not really indicate the source of the problem, sorry to say
<hxcjonnysniper> bodhizazen: yeah. i did that and the sound works.
<bodhizazen> What sound card ?
 * nlsthzn still has way to much of a Windows mentality and would simply back-up and re-install... which is bad and makes him ashamed...
<tenach> nlsthzn: It can take a while to kill that 'habit'
<bodhizazen> nlsthzn:  many people do that with Linux as many feel it is easier to install Linux.
<bodhizazen> I use the 20 minute rule
<nlsthzn> problem is you never learn from doing that :/ hence my limited knowledge
<nlsthzn> bodhizazen: 20 min rule?
<bodhizazen> As it takes 20 minutes to install, if it looks like it takes more then 20 minutes to fix, and I do not have the time to burn, re-install
<tenach> Good idea, bodhizazen :o
<bodhizazen> nlsthzn: Over time you will learn to fix more, but in my experience, the learning from a broken system is somewhat limited, honestly
<bodhizazen> nlsthzn: Back up system files b4 you edit them
<hxcjonnysniper> i just don't want to lose my music. i have like over 90 gigs.
<bodhizazen> hxcjonnysniper: I ALWAYS keep a /data partition
<bodhizazen> then you can install an OS without data loss
<bodhizazen> you then link
<hxcjonnysniper> yeah i wish i did. haha.
<bodhizazen> ln -s /data/music ~/music
<bodhizazen> hxcjonnysniper: boot a live CD
 * nlsthzn thinks the best defence is a good backup :)
<bodhizazen> use gparted to make a data partition
<bodhizazen> copy music to data partition
<hxcjonnysniper> bodhizazen: so your saying i can reinstall ubuntu and keep my music?
<bodhizazen> hxcjonnysniper: if you are careful and understand what you are doing, yet that would be trivial
<bodhizazen> But wiping your music collection is but a mouse click away, so you need to understand partitioning
<hxcjonnysniper> bodhizazen: right. imma look it up.
<bodhizazen> hxcjonnysniper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018&highlight=partitioning
<bodhizazen> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C
<nlsthzn> still, having a backup is best... you never know when you will have an oops moment
<bodhizazen> backup meaning on a large external drive or backing up to DVD
<bodhizazen> 'lo Cheri703
<Cheri703> hi
<nlsthzn> what ever works for you I guess... you can back up to the cloud too :)
<bodhizazen> 90 Gb to the cloud ?
<hxcjonnysniper> hahahahaha
<bodhizazen> If you can put 90 Gb on the cloud, I'm in =)
<nlsthzn> yup... I have uploaded about 45GB to wuala ;)
<nlsthzn> you swop physical space for cloud space
<nlsthzn> then it doesn't cost a cent
<nlsthzn> just takes forever and a day to upload :/
<bodhizazen> nlsthzn: OIC, but if the data is on your HD it is not really a backup then as you will loose the data if the HD failes
<bodhizazen> compiledkernel: 'lo
<nlsthzn> bodhizazen: no... you give wuala say 50gb of your hd space for them to use, and you then upload 50gb into the cloud, encrypted... http://www.wuala.com/ check it out ;)
<compiledkernel> nlsthzn: the distrubted dot net model for storing data space is rather , well  unsettling. At least to me.
<nlsthzn> compiledkernel: I love the idea (even though I have no idea what makes it tick)...
<compiledkernel> intricate network and bandwidth coding.
<nlsthzn> sounds illegal ;)
<bodhizazen> compiledkernel: I thought you wrote the code for the cloud
<compiledkernel> cloud is just a senseless buzzword bodhizazen
<compiledkernel> something people use to inspire ooh and ahh
<bodhizazen> ooh ahh
<nlsthzn> I like it... cloud... sounds fluffy and white
<compiledkernel> just a buzzword nlsthzn
<stlsaint> compiledkernel: W00T!
<nlsthzn> like shakespear said... no matter what you call it, it is awesomeness
<compiledkernel> perhaps
<compiledkernel> but then perhaps not
<stlsaint> compiledkernel: sup man what you been upto?
<nlsthzn> compiledkernel: I see it as a "tool" it has it's uses, and you don't have to use it...
<stlsaint> uh oh
<compiledkernel> nlsthzn: to each his own
<nlsthzn> compiledkernel: I agree... :)
<compiledkernel> I just dont express my own opinion about what one should and should not do anymore
<compiledkernel> I lack the desire to do that here.
<nlsthzn> but you could raise an opinion on what one could and could not do... there is a difference ;)
<compiledkernel> I dont even do that anymore nlsthzn
<compiledkernel> what purpose would it serve
<compiledkernel> my opinion has very little if any value anymore
<compiledkernel> it hasnt for a long time.
<nlsthzn> compiledkernel: to inform those who don't know? I come here seeking knowledge... and if those with knowledge withhold it... well, that sucks for me :(
<compiledkernel> I would be scant to assume I would withhold any knowledge I do have
<compiledkernel> an opinion does not necessarily constitute knowledge.
<stlsaint> +1
<nlsthzn> ok, I get you... the use of opinion may be a little off...
<compiledkernel> it is perhaps so
<compiledkernel> just what interests you then nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> compiledkernel: PC's, the internet, FOSS, and several other geeky subjects :p
<kingbahamut> there thats better
<kingbahamut> but surely nlsthzn you have some more "specific pursuits"
<nlsthzn> kingbahamut: not 100% sure what you mean?
<kingbahamut> something specific
<kingbahamut> like Netsec
<kingbahamut> or
<kingbahamut> Virtualization
<kingbahamut> or something like that
<kingbahamut> My specialties are in Netsec, Wireless/Cellular band networking, WAN routing stuff, and so forth.
<nlsthzn> kingbahamut: I am not in IT, currently I am just happy in using Linux, getting to know it better (help myself with basics) and I love the idea of the community in Linux thus I try and give a little of the knowledge gained back via IRC, forums etc...
<kingbahamut> that makes you moderator candidate then nlsthzn
<kingbahamut> lol
<kingbahamut> at least by my standards
<kingbahamut> a long time ago, Kingbahamut used to recruit all the forum staff
<kingbahamut> for those who remember
<nlsthzn> kingbahamut: you been active in the Ubuntu community a long then I take it?
<kingbahamut> nlsthzn: kb was long before that
<kingbahamut> and compiledkernel equally
<kingbahamut> ive been known under both names.
<nlsthzn> kingbahamut: you seem very "down" about something...?
<kingbahamut> nlsthzn: not really. I just have a very jaded view of things.
<kingbahamut> Ive been around so long
<kingbahamut> bodhizazen: was one of MY original mentorships
<kingbahamut> though he will never admit it.
<nlsthzn> :) good guy
<brennydoogles> Hey all
<kingbahamut> nlsthzn: As far as people here go
<kingbahamut> Im the oldest community member in here
<kingbahamut> as of right now, I believe.
<nlsthzn> well, I am glad to have been able to have this conversation with you :)
<stlsaint> kingbahamut: hehe
<brennydoogles> So how's everyone doing?
<brennydoogles> bodhizazen?
<kingbahamut> lol nlsthzn some would consider good and bad.
<stlsaint> brennydoogles: sup
<brennydoogles> Not too much... you stlsaint ?
<stlsaint> brennydoogles: server work :D
<brennydoogles> lol
<brennydoogles> sounds fun!
<brennydoogles> What kind of server work?
<SPooN> hi everyoone
<brennydoogles> Hello SPooN
<brennydoogles> So anyone a permissions troubleshooting guru?
<stlsaint> brennydoogles: re-install, then setup vps ;)
<stlsaint> brennydoogles: SPooN is
<brennydoogles> stlsaint, I think you're in for a fun night!
<nlsthzn> kingbahamut: :) well I consider good so cheers for your insights
<kingbahamut> lol
<kingbahamut> thank you nlsthzn , I think.
<stlsaint> brennydoogles: well i do enjoy server work so...yea i am :D
<brennydoogles> :)
<brennydoogles> I have been doing server work all day actually stlsaint
<brennydoogles> setting up SAMBA and NFS on a Fedora 12 server
<stlsaint> oohhhh fedora
<brennydoogles> I'm not a big fan
<stlsaint> i dipped my toe in fedora and i quite like it
<stlsaint> i will be putting it on another system ;)
<brennydoogles> but it's not nearly as bad as the RedHat 9 server I had to use last semester
<nlsthzn> isn't cutting edge and servers an oximoron>
<nlsthzn> ?
<brennydoogles> lol
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: dont you mean bleeding edge?
<brennydoogles> This thing was so hard to use because every 15-30 seconds you would get error messages printed to your terminal... even if you were currently using vi
<nlsthzn> symantics ;)
<yofel> define bleeding edge, I thankfully don't depend on it, but I do  have natty on my home server
<brennydoogles> Random question... anyone want to help me with an issue?
<yofel> define the question :P
<nlsthzn> yofel: so far on the edge you have fallen off (but not noticed it yet ;))
<yofel> :D
<brennydoogles> I'm just going to post this here then :p  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625947
<bodhizazen> brennydoogles: F14 FTW !!!
<brennydoogles> F14?
<bodhizazen> brennydoogles: set up kerberos
<brennydoogles> ah
<bodhizazen> Fedora 14
<brennydoogles> lol
<brennydoogles> Is that what you're using now?
<bodhizazen> yes
<bodhizazen> for file sharing, kerberos + autofs
<brennydoogles> cool
<bodhizazen> kerberos encrypts the wireless traffic , so both my wife (wireless fan boi she is) and I (paranoid) are happy
<bodhizazen> brennydoogles: do you know what autofs is ?
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutofsLDAP
<stlsaint> WooT!!
<stlsaint> KERBEROS!!
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: oh btw i passed N+ exam ;)
<nlsthzn> stlsaint: congrats :)
<bodhizazen> stlsaint: congrats
<bodhizazen> kingbahamut: wrote the N+ exam =)
<stlsaint> thank you, thank you
<stlsaint> LMBO!
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: doesnt seem to far fetched
<SPooN> what is the N+ exam?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: after hearing i passed Sec+ exam the owner of the testing center offered me a job :D
<nlsthzn> sweet
<bodhizazen> soon you shall be teaching all stlsaint
<stlsaint> SPooN: the CompTIA Networking+ exam
<SPooN> ok sounds hard. Nice work stlsaint~
<SPooN> !*
<bodhizazen> nice to see people grow and learn stlsaint
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: ha, not quite, i only got A+,N+ and Sec+, which between you,silver_fox, paultag, and ibuclaw is minute beans lol
<nlsthzn> last thing IT related I did was MCSE back in the day of NT... was two exams away from finishing when I got a "real" job (and have been suffering with it ever since)
<ibuclaw> is MCSE even worth anything nowadays?
<bodhizazen> Not me, I am small potatoes, an amateur
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: yea i am two away from MCSA, i will get it next year though and then onto MCSE, then the big coconuts: LP1/2
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: meh, from my experience, yes
<ibuclaw> as far as I'm aware, the MC qualifications have already expired
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: will at least get you seen ahead of other folks without
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: they are being done over yes, (from what i know)
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: same with the CompTIA certs, taking them this year makes you certified for life, while taking them next year will require re-training every three years, which i get for free being already certified ;)
<nlsthzn> was the reason I didn't push through with mine... because it was NT based and Win 2000 has just arrived it would only have been valid for about 8 months or something :( then I would have had to do it all again (and it was way expensive back in 1999-2000)
<nlsthzn> I was thinking about doing something like N+, just to understand networking (especially wireless) more...
<brennydoogles> bodhizazen, I wasn't familiar with it... sounds cool!
<bodhizazen> brennydoogles: It works fantastic, unmounts the share when not in use and auto mounts the shares when needed, invisible to the "end user"
<paultag> <bodhizazen> Not me, I am small potatoes, an amateur
<paultag> bodhizazen, dude, c'mon. Please
<paultag> bodhizazen, you've taught me more then you realize, I think
<stlsaint> paultag: (i think)
<stlsaint> lol
<bodhizazen> paultag: I think, therefore ...
<bodhizazen> I am confused
<bodhizazen> and you are too kind with your complements
 * nlsthzn thinks bodhizazen is modest
 * nlsthzn doesn't know him that well so he shouldn't jump to conclusions :)
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: yea, hes not all he is cracked up to be ;)
<nlsthzn> lol
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-20
<benpowers23> I have no sound help please
<nlsthzn> hi benpowers23, more info please...
<benpowers23> i have an hp dv7 and all the sudden the sound quit about a day ago
<benpowers23> it might be my fault for playing with apt-get  trying to get rid of kde
<nlsthzn> benpowers23: likelyhood is high I agree
<benpowers23> when i go to pref: sound a popup comes up saying waiting for sound system
<nlsthzn> what version are you on?
<benpowers23> 1010
<nlsthzn> try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and report any issues
<benpowers23> ok brb
<nlsthzn> catch you all later *waves*
<MrAnthrope> How can I make gnome look like my chrome theme? http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G_idKFc-wabm6wi1SO-bHb4nKPHJZ0b_lu_28BuXo-8?feat=directlink
<MrAnthrope> gnome-look.org seems like it would have stuff to change the way gnome looks, right?
<MrAnthrope> Not sure how to use these themes...
<Ubun_i_tuny> So; anybody need any help with anything easy? :-)
<Ubun_i_tuny> Just thought I'd offer since I thought the chances were high that newbies might be afraid to say anything.
<MrAnthrope> I did but I figured it out.
<MrAnthrope> Thanks :)
<MrAnthrope> Wow there are a lot of cursor themes...
<MrAnthrope> What is a GDM theme?
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: i think this explains it clearly; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html look at the top paragraph. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: if you look at the screenshots, you will understand it more clearly. :)
<MrAnthrope> My Login Window Preferences look nothing like the ones here.
<MrAnthrope> I have no tabs lol.
<MrAnthrope> does 10.04 not use GDM?
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: ah, this will do; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-tweak-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html#more-5496
<MrAnthrope> Cooool. Thanks :)
<MrAnthrope> Why are all of these clocks analog? o.o http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=186
<MrAnthrope> And what is the difference between a screenlet and a desklet?
<alex-a> Hello All. Anyone knows how proxy server can help increase connections speed, please?
<alex-a> I mean, how do I connect to a proxy server?
<Ubun_i_tuny> MrAnthrope --> desklets and screenlets pretty much serve the same purpose. the provide "desktop widgets" much like OS X's dashboard. these widgets are usually small and simple, single-purpose graphical tools. as you mentioned, weather forecasts. there are also calculators, rss readers, system performance graphs, media player integration tools, and all sorts of things.
<Ubun_i_tuny> I just copied that from a thread I was looking at. He said it just as well as anything I could have come up with so why reinvent the wheel :-) ... In any case this is a great thread on everything you might not have even thought to ask about them ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703524
<MrAnthrope> thanks a ton :)
<Ubun_i_tuny> Your welcome MrAnthrome.
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: hello
<hobgoblin> goodnow duanedesign
<duanedesign> hobgoblin:
<hobgoblin> duanedesign:
<duanedesign> i mean
<hobgoblin> lol
<duanedesign> sorry cat stepped on 'Enter'
<hobgoblin> I get a bit fed up when that happens too ;)
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: was cruising the forums and i think i might of found a spammer. I was wondering if you had a sec to see what you think
<hobgoblin> linky
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: the responses seemed canned and not relevant to threads
<hobgoblin> yep - sig spam it is
<lukjad> duanedesign !
<duanedesign> lukjad: in the house!
<duanedesign> always good to see, or read, you
<lukjad> I'm having issues with flash. :P
<lukjad> Grrr
<duanedesign> lukjad: on 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu onstall
<duanedesign> install*
<lukjad> 64
<duanedesign> yeah
<lukjad> I mean, youtube et al just stare at me
<duanedesign> it was working good till they went back to using ndiswrapper and the 32 bit version
<duanedesign> :(
 * duanedesign goes to get breakfast
<lukjad> I guess I'll have to install some third party repos then :\
<lukjad> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<lukjad> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<lukjad> 'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-maverick.list'
<tigerplug292> morning all
<zeroseven0183> Good evening tigerplug
<tigerplug292> haven't visited here in about 2 years!
<tigerplug292> :D
<zeroseven0183> Long time no ...log on
<tigerplug292> yup! Just moved back to Ubuntu. I was always stuck with windows in my job.
<tigerplug292> but now ive moved to a more engineering role where I can run Linux all the time
<tigerplug292> #win
<zeroseven0183> Great!
 * zeroseven0183 dinnertime
<yofel_> lukjad: there is the new 64bit plugin if you want to try it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins works fine for me
<lukjad> thanks yofel
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<brennydoogles> Hello all!!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello brennydoogles .
<brennydoogles> How's life?
<Silver_Fox_> brennydoogles:  Life is okay thank you. How are you ?
<brennydoogles> Doing pretty ok as well
<brennydoogles> So anyone decent with scripting/permissions able to look at something for me?
<trhisdone1> hello
<hobgoblin> hello
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Mohan_chml> Hello
<trhisdone> hello
<duanedesign> hi
<sebsebseb> Mohan_chml: trhisdone duanedesign hi
<Mohan_chml> (:
<hakimsheriff> Does anyone know how to create an ad-hoc network and share an internet connection from a mobile internet stick?
<hakimsheriff> Does anyone know how to create an ad-hoc network and share an internet connection from a mobile internet stick?
<aveilleux> hakimsheriff: You don't need to repost, we saw it the first time.
<hakimsheriff> okay sorry
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc might help
<hakimsheriff> @bioterror does it show how to share an internet connection too?
<bioterror> you need dnsmasquerade
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<bioterror> I never had need to create one
<hakimsheriff> it asks me to put the local ip adresses. From where do I get that.
<bioterror> like 192.168.1.100
<bioterror> 10.0.0.100
<hakimsheriff> do I choose it
<bioterror> I believe so
<hakimsheriff> okay thanks
<MrAnthrope> Hello.
<MrAnthrope> Anyone awake?
<bioterror> what's in your mind
<bioterror> may we help you somehow?
<MrAnthrope> I downloaded an icon theme pack and I'm pretty pleased with it except it has changed the ubuntu icon on the panel in the upper left hand corner (Applications menu). I've changed the icon using gconf-editor in apps, panel, objects, menu_bar_screen but it is not changing.
<MrAnthrope> I'm using a .png file which is 24x24
<bioterror> I've got no idea about that kind of cosmetics
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> maybe someone else has
<MrAnthrope> I'm sure I'm editing the right object because it says object_type menu-bar and menu_path is applications:/
<MrAnthrope> Hm.
<MrAnthrope> Maybe the icon theme is over-writing it somehow.
<MrAnthrope> I've just installed and the first thing I went for was tweaking the appearance settings heh.
<MrAnthrope> I'd like some window themes but I can't seem to find any.
<MrAnthrope> haha nix that. Guess I wasn't trying hard enough, there's a link right on the appearance preferences.
<MrAnthrope> My tooltip backgrounds, selected items, and selection box are orange and I don't understand why. I even installed Gnome Color Chooser and they're STILL orange. http://goo.gl/I5NYb
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Look under System > Preferences > Appearance > Customize... > Color
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Oh, I know the problem. The base theme is still overriding your prefs.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Instead of customizing the base theme, choose another that has a similar color scheme (changing everything all at once), then customize the colors.
<MrAnthrope> base theme...
<MrAnthrope> in Appearance Preferences?
<MrAnthrope> I thought I had created a custom one lol
<MrAnthrope> at least, it says custom.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope:I mean whatever is the default. Light, or whatever. I don't know since I don't use it.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: If you customize a theme already there, then certain settings are retained. But since it's not exactly like any of the preinstalled themes, it's marked "cutsom".
<MrAnthrope> hmm. I clicked on another theme and it changed. I'm so confused lol.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Yes, that's how it works.
<MrAnthrope> I mean it fixed the selected items and the tooltip backgrounds. But now EVERYTHING else is wrong.
<MrAnthrope> ;(
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Um, yes. That's what a theme -is-.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: It's the entire appearance pallete.
<MrAnthrope> I think I got it lol :) Thanks.
<davidjr621> Any recommended programs for someone coming from windows 7 to ubuntu?
<bioterror> that question really doesnt make a sense
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Programs for what? There are a lot of programs.
<davidjr621> Just anything
<Mohan_chml> davidjr621, what you do with you windows machine?
<davidjr621> Like IRC clients, DVD burners, etc
<Mohan_chml> your*
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Your question has no contextual sense.
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Just use the Software center and search for what you need.
<Mohan_chml> davidjr621, you used Xchat for Windows or pidgin or irissi?
<davidjr621> I used DVD burners and Winrar a lot, are there replacements
<davidjr621> Mohan_chml: I used mIRC
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Well, there's no winRAR replacement. No free one, anyway.
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Archive Manager can open RAR archives if you install unrar
<davidjr621> Does 7zip work on ubuntu?
<bioterror> does
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Yes, but it's command-line only.
<davidjr621> Oh and I used Dropbox ALOT
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Use Archive Manager and its plugins, it's a lot more integrated into Ubuntu
<Cheri703> aveilleux: there is a web site that will create 7zip commands for yo
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Dropbox has an Ubuntu client.
<Cheri703> *you
<Cheri703> makes life easier
<davidjr621> Now how about Dvd burners?
<bioterror> brasero
<davidjr621> DVDfab is what I used on windows
<aveilleux> Cheri703: But that's not what is helpful. Archive Manager is a lot more powerful.
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Like, DVD authoring?
<Cheri703> well, yeah. but 7zip has some good features
<aveilleux> davidjr621: As in, DVDs that can be played on a DVD video player?
<Cheri703> and it helps me at least to be able to help use them
<bioterror> davidjr621, I have only one good hint: forget windows and it's applications
<davidjr621> Photoshop replacement?
<bioterror> :D
<aveilleux> davidjr621: GIMP
<bioterror> aveilleux, it's really not a replacement
<aveilleux> bioterror: It's the closest we have. And it's really powerful.
<bioterror> we cant discuss about GIMP and latest Photoshop in a same line
<aveilleux> bioterror: I find GIMP a lot more powerful than Photoshop in most cases.
<aveilleux> bioterror: All that's missing are layer styles, really.
<davidjr621> How about changing hues?
<aveilleux> davidjr621: Uhh, yeah, GIMP can do that.
<davidjr621> I mainy use photoshop to change hues, for android themes
<bioterror> aveilleux, and I open RAW file, I cannot adjust it like in Photoshop before it's in that window
<aveilleux> davidjr621: I suggest you just Google search for "ubuntu <program> equivalent"
<bioterror> if you know what I mean
<aveilleux> bioterror: No, I don't know what you mean. You mean importing RAW files?
<bioterror> when I open raw file in photoshop, I can make some tweakings right
<aveilleux> bioterror: Because that's really only because Adobe has the money to license camera RAW codecs.
<bioterror> GIMP just opens it and I cannot adjust curves and stuff like that before I see the "huge image window"
<aveilleux> bioterror: I have no idea what you're talking about.
<bioterror> I think windows users should try to find some opensource programs, install them
<bioterror> try them and use them
<bioterror> then move to linux
<aveilleux> bioterror: Well, we all have our opinions.
<yofel> erm, there is gimp-dcraw and gimp-ufraw for editing raw files
<bioterror> it would make the moving a little easier
<bioterror> well, most of them uses firefox
<yofel> most of them? I know several people that like IE8 and are happy with using it (I actually like it's integration into the Win7 taksbar)
<aveilleux> yofel: Well, that's their loss then. (I don't use Firefox.)
<yofel> from the people I knot that don't use IE, it's about 50:50 between firefox and chrome
<yofel> s/knot/know/
<aveilleux> yofel: I use Opera
<bioterror> opera gets extensions!
<bioterror> might get a proper adblocking
<aveilleux> bioterror: I knwo! *squee*
<yofel> right, correction: I know 1 persion that uses opera too
<aveilleux> bioterror: It's... always had adblocking.
<bioterror> aveilleux, content filter! ;D
<aveilleux> bioterror: Proper adblocking.
<bioterror> but operas mouse gestures are damn good
<yofel> I have it installed here as fallback, but nothing more
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<aveilleux> bioterror: Exactly, that works in the same manner as ABP. Better, actually, since it can block literally any content at will.
 * yofel uses firegestures in firefox
<aveilleux> yofel: Opera supports gestures natively :D
<bioterror> except operas gestures doesnt suck
<yofel> I know, but I'm so used to firegestures that I always get confused when I use the opera ones :P
<kosaidpo> guys im on lubuntu and iwanna make my panel transparent is ithere any trick ( btw ive already played with that color palette)
<bioterror> kosaidpo, what pills did you take today? panel preferences, appearance and solic color (with opacity=
<bioterror> solid color
<kosaidpo> bioterror: none ,tried that already
<kosaidpo> bioterror: can you give me a solid color please
<bioterror> my bar went transparent
<bioterror> oh, black, just a moment
<kosaidpo> yeh tried that but i guess my wallapepr afect it
<stlsaint> bioterror: sup man
<kosaidpo> so its not transparent
<bioterror> stlsaint, nothing much
<kosaidpo> bioterror: when i do that it goes all black
<bioterror> seems like that opacity affects for the background only
<kosaidpo> bioterror: uhmm you got it ?? or no ?
 * kosaidpo have it all black 
<bioterror> it's not real transparency
<kosaidpo> bioterror: in the pallet it goes transparent but not in the panel when i hit OK :P
<kosaidpo> bioterror: cud i use transparent image ??
<kosaidpo> even idk how to do that in gimp :P
<bioterror> jhaha
<bioterror> kosaidpo, file a bug raport :D
 * kosaidpo doin it right Now
<bioterror> if opacity is 0, it should be transparent
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-21
<igor_> hi everyone
<igor_> I'm new to ubuntu and I'm having an issue, would this be the right place to seek support?
<pedro3005> absolutely igor_
<igor_> I'm sorry i didnt respond sooner, I've asked around in #ubuntu channel, thanks!
<aluex> help..
<aluex> i don't know why i cannot see grub screen while starting.
<aluex> anyone is free now?
<zkriesse_> Arh
<Solovei> Uh. I have a stupid question about GNOME.
<Solovei> I somehow got rid of the wireless indicator icon and now I don't know how to get it back.
<AndrewMC> Solovei: right click > Add to pannel
<AndrewMC> on the panel itsself
<AndrewMC> then rightclick the indicator > Move to move it around
<Solovei> It's not there though.
<Solovei> I removed it by accident and I can't add it again for some reason.
<Solovei> the one that's next to the sound icon and the messages.
<AndrewMC> yep
<AndrewMC> i think its called indicator applet
<AndrewMC> Solovei: if you have no luck with that ^ take a look here: http://j.mp/alVMGT
<Solovei> Thanks a lot.
<Solovei> :)
<hakimsheriff> Do I need an antivirus or internet security software?
<brennydoogles> Hello all!
<aveilleux> hello brennydoogles
<cprofitt> hello
<brennydoogles> How's life?
<brennydoogles> So anyone feeling brave?
<aveilleux_> !ask | brennydoogles
<ubot2> brennydoogles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zkriesse_> Ugh
<paultag> aveilleux_, brennydoogles is an old UBT member
<paultag> aveilleux_, :)
<aveilleux_> paultag: Ah
<paultag> :)
<hxcjonnysniper> does anyone know how i can put my music files on a partition drive?
<aveilleux_> hxcjonnysniper: I think you're confused on terminology. You mean a different partition on the same drive?
<hxcjonnysniper> aveilleux: yeah. thats what i meant. =p
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, just create a separate partition and mount it where you want to have the music files
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: http://img815.imageshack.us/f/screenshotas.png/
<hxcjonnysniper> thats what my partitions are.
<hxcjonnysniper> how do i do this. sorry im such a n00b. =p
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, first of all, why do you want all the music in a separate partition but in the same drive? I fail to see a reason to do it
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: because i have been having random problems with ubuntu to where i had to reinstall ubuntu. before i had to reinstall it this time i lost 90 gigs of music. i was told to make a partition for files i need in case it happens again.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, also, by looking at your partitions, they are a mess. There's loads of unallocated space
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, but you already have one. It's mounted in /data
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: yeah. i know that but how do i put my music on that partition?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, on Nautilus, click on filesystem on the side
<carandraug> there's a folder called data. It's that one
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: wowwwwwww. i feel stupid. lol. i opened that up earlier too. lol. thank you. hahah.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, however, I think you may have missunderstood the advice. You gave 11Gb to the root (inclusive your home directory) and 100Gb to a directory /data. I think what you wanted to do was to have all your home directory on that partition
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: yeah i think so. =/ sadly enough i followed a youtube instruction video to do it. lol.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, as you have now, all your system, all your programs, everything, your documents, desktop, videos, etc will be on the small 11Gb
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, this is very easy to do at install time. Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: wow.  i installed it yesterday. and downloaded just a few programs. but thats it.
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: is there anyway to change the size of that partition?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, yes there is. But if you haven't made many changes it's easier to just install it again and do it properly from start up
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug:10.04 right now.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, would you be interested on installing it fresh? I could give you proper instructions on to do it on 10.04
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: can you just tell me how to change the size of that partition to something normal? lol. i hate reinstalling this thing.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, also, just for curiosity, is there as reason to not use 10.10?
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: yeah idk. 10.10 seemed like it had bugs or something. my wine was all messed up and my openGL stopped working and just a bunch of problems.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, you'd have to boot from a LiveCD. Move your home directory to the 100Gb partition and make sure you keep the right permissions. Then you'd have to edit manually /etc/fstab
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, that's the file that says where to mount each partition. You'd change it so it mounts in /home
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, if you are, as you said before, a noob, reinstall would be quicker and safer
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: right. dangggg. i can't do this in gparted?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, I don't think so, no. I don't have it installed to check and it's been some time since I used it but I'm fairly confident that no. Gparted is to set partitions, here you have to move files around and configure the way the system uses them
<hxcjonnysniper> carandraug: okay so when i drag a file into the /data folder it says i don't have permission. =/
<hxcjonnysniper> Error opening file '/data/Menahan Street Band - Make the Road by Walking [2008].rar': Permission denied
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, then you don't, you'll need to change them. If you had moved your home directory there without setting the right permissions your Ubuntu would have never started
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, it's easy to change the permissions, you just need to decide which permissions you want to give to the files there
<Cheri703> hxcjonnysniper: I'm going to toss a vote in for reinstalling
<Cheri703> once it's set up properly, it makes life much easier/smoother to get it set up
<hxcjonnysniper> dang. =[ well imma need help guise. =p
<Cheri703> do you have another computer from which to access irc while you're doing your install?
<hxcjonnysniper> i have another computer but it has windows on it. is there anyway to access irc on there?
<Cheri703> yeah, easiest way is through http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Cheri703> that way you don't have to download/install anything new
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, do you need help to take files from /data? I have another computer next to me  where I just booted from 10.04 and on the install menu so I can give visual aid
<hxcjonnysniper> alright imma download it on that one.
<Cheri703> download what?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, just so we can decide on the amount of swap when setting the partitions, do you know how much memory you have on your computer?
<hxcjonnysniper> 120 gigs? i think.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, sorry, I meant to ask for memory (RAM), not Hard Drive space
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, if you run the command "free -m" on a terminal, it's the top left number
<hxcjonnysniper> 994?
<hxcjonnysniper> does that sound right?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, sounds right. 994Mb or 1Gb
<hxcjonnysniper_> okay are yous getting this im on my other laptop.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, good. Have you saved all the files you had on the computer for the reinstall?
<hxcjonnysniper> i had none. lol.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, I thought you said you had problems accessing the files inside /data . They'll be removed too
<hxcjonnysniper> nah i had problems putting in files to the /data folder.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper, oh, ok. Then boot from the live CD and tell us when you start installing
<hxcjonnysniper_> okay its pulling the cd up in boot right now. ill tell you when the install screen is up.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, good. I'm still here. But mention my nick so that I get a warning
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: now by doing this will i be able to reinstall ubuntu without losing my music?
<Cheri703> same here hxcjonnysniper_, I'm around, just nursing a crappy headache, but I can help too :)
<Cheri703> where is your music currently hxcjonnysniper_ ?
<hxcjonnysniper_> Cheri703: k thank yo. =^-^=
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, yes. In the future you'll be able to reimstall it without losing any of your data and configuration files
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703: okay i chose my time zone and keyboard layout now im at the partitioning part.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, chhose manual
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703: okay did that.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, now, select one of the partitions and click on the button delete
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:k. i deleted them all.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, then repeat for all the partitions until you're left with /dev/sda on the first line and "free space" on the second
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, ok. Then now select free space and click on "add..."
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:yep.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, choose primary for type
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, for size choose 19 000, for location choose beginning
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, use as "Ext4 journaling filesystem", and for mount point select "/"
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:k.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, now, select free space and click "Add..." again. This time we'll set up the swap
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:yep.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, select primary type, 1 300 for size (this should allow you to hibernate with no problems of space), "beginning" for location and "swap" for use as:
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:uh huh.
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, and now the last partition. Select free space and click "Add..". Choose primary type, for space leave as it is (you'll want all the space), the location is beginning", use as:"ext4 journaling filesystem" and mount point: "/home"
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:now click forward?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, just to check first, how do your partitions look like?
<carandraug> you should have 3, /dev/sda1 2 and 3. The table would look something like this:
<carandraug> /dev/sda1   ext4   /          19000 MB
<carandraug> /dev/sda2    swap                            1300MB
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703: /dev/sda1 ext 18999, /dev/sda2 swap 1300, /dev/sda3 ext4 /home 99733
<carandraug> /dev/sda3    ext4    /home                   big number around 99000MB
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, looks right to me
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, click forward now
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, basically all you system stuff will be kept in /dev/sda1 and your user stuff, your configuratios, files, documents etc will be kept in /dev/sda3
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:okay its installing now. is there anything in particular i have to do in order to access sda3?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, nothing at all. You won't even fell that it's a separate partition because it's mounted in /home, where your user stuff is located
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, when you go to Places > Home, you're opening sda3 and because you did it during install, the permission will all be set correctly
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, if you need to install Ubuntu again, make sure you go through this menu and choose /dev/sda1 for root and /dev/sda3 for /home and untick the format box on /dev/sda3. Having the system configured this way even allows you to have 2 Linux installed on the same computer, both sharing the same documents
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:riiioght.thanks man. this will hopefully be what i needed. so what if i stored my music in the music folder. thats part of that partition?
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, yes. your music partition is actually /home/yourUsername/Music . since it's under /home it's on /dev/sda3
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703:alright. sweet deal.=]
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, well, if you don't have any other doubt, I'll leave. It's 6:00am here
<hxcjonnysniper_> carandraug: Cheri703: dang. thank you very much. =]
<carandraug> hxcjonnysniper_, no problem. Glad to be of help. Go to #ubuntu, help someone and enjoy your Ubuntu
<Forer> so it seems grub had issues with my computer, it did a prompt "hey we're going to install grub" and I clicked next, realized "oh wait I have it" and it said I couldn't go back after that so I finished, Now it seems I'm getting an error "Error: no such device: f81f7c76-a4c2-45bd-bc75-ae8f77b4b8eb. grub rescue>" prompt
<Forer> and I used the wubi and have no live cd
<bioterror> I suggest to contact a friend and make a ivecd ;)
<Forer> I had a vista disk lying around
<Forer> booted recovery mode from there
<Forer> bootrec.exe /fixboot
<Forer> bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<Forer> restarted and problem solved
<forer> so is there any good guides as to what linux compiling entails? I've seen some where it's "do this long convoluted process" and others where it's "run this file" and others where it's "type make and then make install"
<UndiFineD> good morning
<devaj> Hi, I would like to know whether the kernel available here : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/  are already patched
<devaj> I would be grateful if someone could lend a helping hand
<earthling_> anyone know what "user folders update" is for?
<ggeorgy> hi !
<ggeorgy> can help me to install a -.bin file please? thanks
<ggeorgy> ???
<ggeorgy> can help me somebody?
<ggeorgy> please
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anynoe have a fix to turn the panel tranparent in lubuntu i read on the web that its caused of pcmanfm but i found no fix thanks
<zkriesse_> Oh I hate that
<zkriesse_> They ask their question twenty times in a row, don't get I two second response so they leave
<kosaidpo> zkriesse_: im stil here : ]
<nlsthzn> kosaidpo: think he meant ggeorgy :)
<zkriesse_> Yes
<zkriesse_> Hmm panel transparent
<zkriesse_> No response in #lubuntu on this?
<kosaidpo> nlsthzn: cool
<kosaidpo> zkriesse_: yes im there but noe seem to respond :P
<zkriesse_> Lola
<zkriesse_> Welcome to you nlsthzn
<zkriesse_> kosaidpo: Well give it a few minutes
<zkriesse_> I don't use lubuntu myself so
<nlsthzn> hi :)
<zkriesse_> I mean is there no option when you opposite click on the panel to change the settings?
<kosaidpo> zkriesse_: sure,no theres but i read that the issue come from pcmanfm
<kosaidpo> zkriesse_: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1651
<kosaidpo> zkriesse_: i tried to transparent my terminal too but it doesnt work
<zkriesse_> Hmmm
<switchgirl> anyone got instructions for installing a wall mounted cat5 and telephone acsess point? [im in the united kingdom]
<zkriesse_> switchgirl: Uh don't ask your question in multiple channels one right after the other like that please
<switchgirl> (14:08:38) in ##electronics - no one answered so i asked in  (14:10:29)
<zkriesse_> hobgoblin: !!!!
<hobgoblin> o/
 * zkriesse_ hugs hobgoblin 
<hobgoblin> hi zkriesse_
<karthick87> hiyas hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/
<zkriesse_> Back
<Cheri703> also switchgirl, try google? I'd think there'd be a tutorial of some sort online
<Cheri703> and under 2 minutes isn't particularly slow for irc
<karthick87> coolbhavi: hi
<coolbhavi> heya karthick87
<karthick87> coolbhavi: how's you
<coolbhavi> karthick87, m fine mate
<genupulas> coolbhavi:  bss
<coolbhavi> genupulas, hey lets move the talk to -team channel
<karthick87> genupulas: how's you?
<genupulas> karthick87:  good fine and u  man?
<genupulas> coolbhavi:  team?
<coolbhavi> #ubuntu-beginners-team I meant
<genupulas> coolbhavi: yes boss
<mikeycooper> while installing 10.10, i didn't check the "encrypt home directory" option.  is there some easy way to do whatever that option would do now that i'm up and running or do i have to reinstall?
<ehcah> Does anyone know if the casual home user serving up Movies from Server Storage and played locally by dedicated HTPC's, would notice any speed/performance difference between Linux generic Raid6 / Samba versus ZFS?
<davidjr621> i didnt make my partition for ubuntu big enough, is it possible to make it bigger without completly reinstalling it?
<ivanbg> you can resize it using some partition manager
<davidjr621> where can i get one?
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: is this a real install or an install inside windows one?
<davidjr621> dual boot
<hobgoblin> there's a partition editor on the livecd you installed with in the sys admin menu
<hobgoblin> if you have a swap and it and root are in an extended you will need to right click the swap and turn it off
<davidjr621> whats it called?
<hobgoblin> partition editor I think - or it might be gparted
<hobgoblin> one of the two
<davidjr621> is it in the Ubuntu software center by chance?
<hobgoblin> well it is - but if you install it in your running system you won't be able to resize it as / needs to be unmounted
<hobgoblin> so you need to run from a livecd or something - you don't have to use a buntu livecd as you can get partition editors as iso's for burning
<davidjr621> ok, so i used a USB to install it
<davidjr621> what do i have to do to edit the partitions?
<davidjr621> will it require rebooting?
<davidjr621> ive only had ubuntu since yesterday and i have used 11/20gb
<davidjr621> so i really need more space :/
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: hang on I'll get you a couple of useful links
<davidjr621> thanks
<hobgoblin> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-resizing-partitions-1/index.html
<hobgoblin> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-resizing-partitions-2/index.html
<hobgoblin> but a search in google will provide a plethora
<IdleOne> !gparted
<ubot2> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<davidjr621> so from my understanding, i will boot into the liveusb like i would be testing the OS, then DL gparted, and resize?
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: no - it should already be there in the liveusb you installed with :)
<aveilleux> davidjr621: No, you would download a LiveCD with GParted already installed, then resize using it.
<IdleOne> davidjr621: boot with the usb install you have and chose Try Ubuntu, it should have gparted installed already if not you can install it in the live cd from the software center
<davidjr621> woah, different answers, lol
<hobgoblin> 3 of us can't be wrong :d well we could - but we aren't ...
<davidjr621> ait
<davidjr621> wait*
<IdleOne> davidjr621: we are all basically telling you the same thing but in different ways :)
<davidjr621> oh ok, lol
<IdleOne> davidjr621: you already have the usb ready, no need to burn a cd.
<hobgoblin> boot the usb and it will be there - as if by magic
<ivanbg> And a question from me: I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a 256MB RAM DELL machine, but the LiveCD booting process i slow as hell - something like taking 15 minutes to boot. And when its done i'm trying typing in console apt-get or other correct commands the reply is command not recognised. Is this a hardware problem or other issue - ACPI or something else?
<IdleOne> ivanbg: exact command you are typing?
<ivanbg> sudo apt-get -y install x11vnc
<ivanbg> it is working flawlessly at my other machine
<IdleOne> hmm that should work
<IdleOne> reason it is slow to boot is not a lot of ram, system should run faster when installed.
<ivanbg> well slow booting is now such an issue, OS not responding as expected is the real one
<ivanbg> will some kernel boot options make some difference?
<geekosopher> how do I activate typing in my local language on kubuntu maverick?
<yofel> geekosopher: system settings -> input devices -> keyboard -> layouts
<Jazzinghen> Hi
<geekosopher> yofel: it does not have the language I want (gujarati)... though I installed all the langauge packs and language input support packages
<Jazzinghen> I've got some problems with my ATI card
<yofel> geekosopher: could be that it's missing, not sure, either use another similiar layout or ask in #kubuntu or #kde if nobody else has a tip
<aveilleux> Jazzinghen: What problems?
<Jazzinghen> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit and I have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD5650
<Jazzinghen> Hem
<geekosopher> yofel: doing that :) thanks!
<Jazzinghen> I'm using the fglrx proprietary drivers
<Jazzinghen> But I'm experiencing video tearing when watching videos (expecially h264 ones)
<Jazzinghen> My fans keep on working
<Jazzinghen> And colour gradients are not smooth
<Jazzinghen> They are a sum of various concentric areas
<Jazzinghen> I had this problem with Ubuntu 9.10 but was resolved in 10.04
<Jazzinghen> Now this problem came back
<FireBeard> thanks for all the tips
<Jazzinghen> \join #ubuntu
<geekosopher> Jazzinghen: its forward slash (/)
<Jazzinghen> Thanks
<Jazzinghen> I think I'm writing too much with LaTeX
<Jazzinghen> However can anyone help me with this problem?
<geekosopher> Jazzinghen: i am sure you must have already gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jazzinghen> I'm using 10.10
<Jazzinghen> These cover 9.10 and lower
<aveilleux> Jazzinghen: The instructions haven't changed
<geekosopher> Jazzinghen: hmmm... looks like that, can't say since I never needed this stuff. Just a regular on-board graphics guy :)
<Jazzinghen> But with 10.04 everyting worked fine.
<Jazzinghen> However, I'll try it
<Jazzinghen> Hm. I've installed the drivers with the "Additional Drivers Manager"
<MrAnthrope> Is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up the System Monitor?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Not by default, but you can make one.
<MrAnthrope> How so?
<MrAnthrope> And what's a good keymap for it? Isn't CTRL+ALT+DEL already mapped in Ubuntu?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: It is, but you can remap that.
<MrAnthrope> heh
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Just find the shortcut that has Ctrl+Alt+Del (it's something like shutdown? idunno) and set that to undefined
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Then make Ctrl+Alt+Del open up gnome-system-monitor
<MrAnthrope> What do I need to type in the command line?
<MrAnthrope> Error while trying to run (run gnome-system-monitor) which is linked to the key ( ....
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Let me check, I thought that was it
<MrAnthrope> Oh. I got it.
<MrAnthrope> aveilleux It's just "gnome-system-monitor"
<MrAnthrope> Thanks for the help. :)
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Er, yeah, did I typo?
<aveilleux> Oh okay
<MrAnthrope> lol no I'm just stupid. :)
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Nah we all make mistakes
<zkriesse_> Lol
<zkriesse_> Ignorant is more appropriate not stupid
<MrAnthrope> :)
<zkriesse_> Ignorance is lack of knowledge, stupidity is having the knowledge but doing "it" anyway...usually to devastating consequences
<MrAnthrope> hahaha.
<MrAnthrope> You're too kind.
<zkriesse_> Lol
<zkriesse_> Just being brutally honest as my recruiter would say
<MrAnthrope> Heh that's a good thing.
<MrAnthrope> While I have some attention in this room... I have another question.
<zkriesse_> Try to be
<zkriesse_> Not saying I don't lie
<zkriesse_> Sure ask away my friend
<MrAnthrope> I installed an icon theme which I'm very happy with except it has changed the Ubuntu icon in the upper left hand corner (applications) and I want it back. I have a 24x24 .png file I'm trying to use but it's not working.
<suprengr> MrAnthrope: zkriesse_ definition of "expert":  e='expert', x=unknown quantity, 'spert (as in spurt)=a drip under pressure
<MrAnthrope> I open the configuration editor and I go to apps, panel, objects, Menu_bar_screen
<MrAnthrope> I click use custom icon, and then under custom_icon I put home/geo/Icons/ubuntu.png
<MrAnthrope> I restarted and still nothing.
<MrAnthrope> is the theme overriding this somehow?
<MrAnthrope> menu_bar_screen0
<MrAnthrope> s/Menu_bar_screen/menu_bar_screen0
<MrAnthrope> :)
<zkriesse_> Ah no idea
<zkriesse_> That's a bit of coding which I don't do
<zkriesse_> And I'm on my iPod so I can't research it ATM
<MrAnthrope> hahaha.
<MrAnthrope> I'm wondering if I should be trying to replace the icon in the icon theme pack, but I don't know how to do that.
<MrAnthrope> And it seems when I uninstall themes they don't uninstall correctly and I can't reinstall them because they're still partially installed.
<MrAnthrope> Is this something for #Ubuntu perhaps?
<zkriesse_> Maybe
<zkriesse_> Not sure
<MrAnthrope> I just noticed that my Terminal is transparent... wth.
<MrAnthrope> No... not transparent...
<aveilleux> Translucent?
<MrAnthrope> http://goo.gl/DD1NS
<aveilleux> Translucent, yes
<MrAnthrope> Check that out, it redraws the object on the desktop but not my icons.
<MrAnthrope> How do I turn that off?
<aveilleux> Should be in the preferences
<zkriesse_> XChat FTW!!!!!!
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> I miss Trillian Astra.
<zkriesse_> ?
<MrAnthrope> Windows IM client.
<MrAnthrope> IRC is a bit sketchy on it but everything else is really nice.
<aveilleux> I never liked Trillian
<MrAnthrope> Empathy IM is horrible.
<aveilleux> use Pidgin
<MrAnthrope> Pidgin is worse.
 * MrAnthrope blanches.
<MrAnthrope> Trillian Astra is loads better than Trillian Pro, if that's what you're thinking of.
<MrAnthrope> Pro was quite buggy.
<MrAnthrope> I see window transparency but not window translucency.
<aveilleux> Partial transparency is translucensy.
<aveilleux> translucency*
<aveilleux> Pidgin is fantastic!
<aveilleux> What's wrong with Pidgin?
<MrAnthrope> http://goo.gl/FSSOY
<MrAnthrope> I have transparency off.
<kosaidpo> MrAnthrope: im using pidign its pretty cool tho
<aveilleux> Quit and restart gnome-terminal
<MrAnthrope> And now it's gone...
<MrAnthrope> lol. That was weird. w/e
<MrAnthrope> Is there a way to open something (like gconf-editor) without also having to have the terminal window open?
<kosaidpo> alt+f2
<kosaidpo> MrAnthrope: i guess thats wht you want
<MrAnthrope> yes yes yes :)
<MrAnthrope> Can I make an icon for this?
<MrAnthrope> Nevermind. Found it.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: You can add Launchers to the panel
<MrAnthrope> There's a Run Application icon in 'Add to Panel' :)
<harrisonk> anyone here good with incripted WMA files?
<aveilleux> encrypted?
<aveilleux> Yes, don't use them.
<MrAnthrope> Heh.
<harrisonk> I know
<harrisonk> THe national public library system uses them
<harrisonk> *The
<harrisonk> *of the US
<MrAnthrope> Does WinFF convert encrypted.wma files?
<harrisonk> WinFF?
<MrAnthrope> Conversion program.
<aveilleux> They have DRM?
<MrAnthrope> Hold on.
<harrisonk> ahh
<MrAnthrope> I'll see if it does.
<aveilleux> I think VLC Media Player uses DRM
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> can handle DRM*
<harrisonk> Tried VLC and it didn't work
<aveilleux> But as far as I know, DRM'd wma files are basically useless on anything that's not Windows Media Player
<harrisonk> okay
<harrisonk> Time to get Vbox running
<MrAnthrope> Hmm it says unknown encoder...
<harrisonk> thanks
<davidjr621> I need to make my ubuntu partition bigger
<davidjr621> I'm booted on my liveusb
<davidjr621> And have gparted open
<davidjr621> What do I need to do?
<hobgoblin> hi there
<hobgoblin> first - are there any padlocks showing the gparted window?
<davidjr621> <-- noob
<hobgoblin> yes - I know :)
<davidjr621> What do you mean padlocks in the gparted window
<hobgoblin> can you see anything that looks like padlocks against any of the partitions
<davidjr621> As far as I see, no
<icejoe> what are you trying to do?
<davidjr621> Make my ubuntu partition bigger
<davidjr621> Its only 20gb and want atleast 50
<icejoe> and you're trying to do it within ubuntu?
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: ok - cool - hit the printscreen button on the keyboard - do a screenshot and then upload it to http://imagebin.org
<davidjr621> I'm on the liveusb I made
<icejoe> got it
<hobgoblin> then we can see what we need to do  - as it stands we know what the end result is - but not what we have to work with :)
<icejoe> lets see what it looks like
<hobgoblin> I would suspect without seeing that you have an extended partition - we'll need to expand that first
<davidjr621> http://imagebin.org/124275
<davidjr621> Any ideas?
<hobgoblin> key instead of padlock lol
<hobgoblin> right click on sda6 - swapoff
<davidjr621> Is that good or bad? Lol
<hobgoblin> means we can;t do anything yet - do ^^
<davidjr621> I swapoff'ed
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: do you have backups of data you can't lose
<davidjr621> There isn't anything I need, no
<davidjr621> Why?
<hobgoblin> ok - now this might take some time - I assume fi you have a laptop it is plugged into the ac
<davidjr621> Yup
<hobgoblin> you are playing about with partitions - possibility of issues - rare - but I've aasked if you have backups - so it's your call :D
<hobgoblin> ok - so first thing you must do is shrink the ntfs partition - sda2 - by however much you want to increase the linux one by
<davidjr621> I don't have backups, but I don't need anything since I don't have anything
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: I also mean in the ntfs windows partition
<davidjr621> So if I shrink it 30 gigs, and my partitiion is already 20, ill have a 50 gig partition, correct?
<hobgoblin> oh - quick thought here - what version of windows is this - if it is vista or w7 you might be better off doing the shrink in windows - there were some issues I think at one point, I'm not au fait with newer windows I am afraid
<hobgoblin> yes - that is right
<davidjr621> Win7
<davidjr621> Alright, booting into windows
<hobgoblin> mmmm - I'd do the shrink in there to be honest
<hobgoblin> then boot the liveusb again
<davidjr621> I'm in windows
<davidjr621> Do you know where the winows partition manager is? Lol, never used it before
<icejoe> just try searching for it
<hobgoblin> I have absolutely no idea at all ... - try searching in the thingy for disk management
<icejoe> what version of windows?
<davidjr621> 7
<icejoe> sorry just read that haha
<pedro3005> what's the default gnome pdf reader?
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: I'm actually off shortly - but basically you need to do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/535011/
<hobgoblin> pedro3005: evince
<pedro3005> thanks
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: there will be people about who will knwo what you need to do
<davidjr621> Alright, thanks for what you have done so far
<hobgoblin> have you found the tool yet?
<davidjr621> No
<hobgoblin> it seems a lot more daunting than it actually is - once you start it is quite intuitive :)
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: http://www.suite101.com/content/windows-7-disk-management-a185148
<davidjr621> Found the tool
<davidjr621> Windows won't let me shrink
<icejoe> run as administrator?
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: looking at the image you aren't going to be gaining much space - are you sure you really need it?
<davidjr621> Probably since I can't shrink a windows partition while running windws?
<icejoe> nah tha link says its possible.
<icejoe> i believe so anyway
<hobgoblin> should be possible - might be due to the space it would leave
 * hobgoblin guesses at arcane windows possibilities ... 
<hobgoblin> davidjr621: I hope all goes well - be logical, be methodical 0 it will work - don't ever assume gparted has crashed because it looks like it has stopped and good luck with it
<davidjr621> I'm gonna have to do it in Ubuntu LiveUsb. Its not working in Windows.....
<davidjr621> What's it mean operation pending?
<davidjr621> How can I get it to do it?
<davidjr621> How do I turn swap off in gparted?
<davidjr621> Someone quick?
<davidjr621> ?
<UndiFineD> swapoff -a
<vitali_> Hey guys. i have the problem, it is explained in this screenshot - http://habreffect.ru/files/666/2e497e303/screenshot1.png I run a script - nothing happens, i can't click a window, can't close it, can't even move it, it's like it's not even there. I figured out this is not a program specific as it happens with some other programs too. I posted a video incase it's difficult to understand my problem from a screenshot:
<vitali_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/585201/out.ogv I'd appreciate any help.
<UndiFineD> prefer to do that with ALT+F2 : gksu  swapoff -a
<UndiFineD> davidjr621,
<vitali_> No ideas on how to fix my problem? No?
<UndiFineD> vitali_, can you open up a shell ?
<vitali_> What you mean, a terminal?
<UndiFineD> yes
<vitali_> Yes
<UndiFineD> top can help a bit, perf(ormance) monitoring on 1 or multiple items can give more details, or debugging
<vitali_> Not sure on how it can give more details, but here, take a look at screenshot - http://habreffect.ru/files/7ea/571adeb13/screenshot1.png
<UndiFineD> hmm java, I think you can open up a jvm shell too
<UndiFineD> and see wht break
<vitali_> I figured out this is not a java specific, take a look at a video i posted above, same problem happens with plymouth-manager.
<vitali_> And how do i open a jvm shell? :)
<vitali_> Soo no ideas? :(
<UndiFineD> vitali_, sorry I stay away from java :)
<vitali_> :D I am pretty sure this is not java specific, not even geany specific.. did you watch a video?
<UndiFineD> yes i did
<vitali_> plymouth-manager as an example.. no java there..
<UndiFineD> and the jvm will probably tell you it fails to produce the output
<UndiFineD> did you check you geany messages tab while running ?
<UndiFineD> vitali_,
<vitali_> sorry, went afk, geany messagse tab is empty
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-14
<fosburg> how do I find out where memory is being used?  I'm a newbe to linux and ubuntu
<pleia2> fosburg: from the command line you can run: top
<pleia2> hold down shift and hit the "m" key to sort by memory usage
<pleia2> same with "p" and processor/cpu usage
<fosburg> thanks for the help
<ashickur-noor> how I can install mozilla 8 in Ubuntu?
<bioterror> you mean firefox?
<ashickur-noor> oh sorry
<ashickur-noor> ya firefox
<bioterror> use firefox ppa
<ashickur-noor> mozillateam ppa is not working
<ashickur-noor> I have tried it
<ashickur-noor> but no luck
<stryke297> when trying to boot to usb I received a no configuration file found error, and was told to check my md5checksums.  The sums didn't match but now I dont know what to do next
<s-fox> Hello.
<hobgoblin> o/
<Snicksie> hiya :)
<fosburg> Type 1 fonts; Question, Adobe type one fonts are for windows and MAC, what OS for type 1 fonts is used for Linux--Ubuntu?
<fosburg> Will Adobe Type 1 (MAC) fonts work with a Linux OS?
<Abhijit> !fonts | fosburg
<ubot2> fosburg: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<fosburg> thanks for the info
<mark_> help requested!
<mark_> I can't get my wifi working on a Dell Vostro 1015
<ParkaSpace> Hello? I have some rather embarrassingly simple questions...
<ParkaSpace> I'm starting to use Ubuntu, and I'm noticing that when I tell applications to quit, they continue working in the background, and I'm not sure why.
<ParkaSpace> I'm telling them to quit using the dock, not just buttons on the window, but they don't seem to shut down.
<JackyAlcine> ParkaSpace: That usually signals for the applications to quit, but not necessarily terminate.
<JackyAlcine> And no question's embarrasing.
<ParkaSpace> Ah, okay. How precisely do I terminate a program then? It's kind of frustrating when I want to turn off my chat client and continue to receive messages, or my music player won't shut off.
<JackyAlcine> Ah. What version of Ubuntu are you using and what application is running as your dock?
<JackyAlcine> If you're using 11.10, then that'd be a matter of opening the application and manually clicking "Exit", "Quit" or "Close".
<ParkaSpace> I am running 11.10, and I used the "Quit" command by right-clicking from the dock. Should I use the title bar of the application instead?
<ParkaSpace> I'm not sure how to check what is running as the dock...
<JackyAlcine> That, to your left, is the dock.
<JackyAlcine> And yes, if it doesn't close there, you should close it using the window controls instead.
<ParkaSpace> I'm trying to quit Banshee Music Player, for example. "Close" takes the program off the dock, but the song I selected is still playing. I bring it back up with the Dash, and tried to close it with the window, and it is still playing.
<ParkaSpace> Selecting "Quit" from the dock command does the same thing. Pulls it off the dock out of sight, but I still hear Weird Al.
<ParkaSpace> I'm sorry, I guess I should say: I know what the dock is, but I thought you were asking if there was a specific version of the dock, like Unity2d or something. Sorry about that.
<JackyAlcine> Press Alt+F2 and enter "killall banshee -s KILL"
<JackyAlcine> It's a dirty way of doing it, but it'll kill Banshee.
<JackyAlcine> For Empathy, do the same and change the command to "killall empathy empathy-chat -s KILL"
<bioterror> no empathy to the empathy
<bioterror> or for
<bioterror> kill is actually rather nice way to do it, becouse it always tries to close it properly
<ParkaSpace> Ah, okay. Thank you. So commands are the way to do it for now? Is there a way to try to find a setting or something later?
<bioterror> when for example -9, it's like execution to the process
<bioterror> "headshot!"
<ParkaSpace> Thanks
<ParkaSpace> Bye
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-15
<RedAngel> hi everyone, does anyone know how to customize ubuntu minimal iso
<ashickur-noor> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement
<wisevoyager> does anyone know how to connect with wimax on ubuntu 11.10? thanks in advanced for any helps.
<ashickur-noor> I am also searching it
<wisevoyager> I wanna try to connect to my wimax with my wiggy usb modem
<ApOgEE> I don't have such modem
<wisevoyager> Ap0gEE, ade ko kat sini?
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: this is my home
<wisevoyager> fening r X leh connect wimax pakai wiggy modem
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: please use #ubuntu-my for malay support ;)
<wisevoyager> 0k..x2
<duanedesign> wisevoyager, their is a linix wimax  mailing list that might be of some help
<duanedesign> http://lists.linuxwimax.org/listinfo/wimax
<duanedesign> click the archives link at the top to browse past discussions. It does look like wimax on Ubuntu 11.10 has been discussed on the list
<duanedesign> http://lists.linuxwimax.org/pipermail/wimax/2011-October/thread.html
<coalwater> how do i kick an ssh user using another ssh session
<coalwater> is there another way other than killing the PID
<coalwater> something like kick foo or something lol
<coalwater> hey ashams
<ashams> coalwater, hey buddy :)
<coalwater> come to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<truepurple> Can someone help me with mounting a partition?
<urlin2u> truepurple, what have you tried so far?
<truepurple> I made the partition using gpart, I reformated it again also using gpart
<truepurple> I was getting strange errors saying "Daemon Is Inhibited"
<truepurple> not just from the partition when I tried to mount or unmount it, which showed but could not be used in nautilus, but from my flash drive
<urlin2u> truepurple, did yu create it in a extended, and is the swap in there on or off, and what type of partition?"
<urlin2u> truepurple, a image would be best of it really in imagebin, for me.
<urlin2u> a gparted image
<truepurple> I created in primary, which brings up another issue, gparts options of creating extended partitions is grayed out, I do not want to fill out my primary drive alotment just to make a extended, how do i do that
<truepurple> it was FS ext4, and I want it to be of general data type with open permission
<truepurple> urlin2u, a image of empty space? I don't follow what you mean
<urlin2u> truepurple, take a screen shot of gparted looking at the drive.
<urlin2u> truepurple, a extended will hold virtually a unlimited amount of partitions you understand that right?
<truepurple> yes
<urlin2u> the only draw back is booting a windows sytem from it can be done though, but logicals there can be read by linux and windows.
<truepurple> urlin2u, I eventually want to set up my system for a duel boot with win7, so I need to control type, since win7 won't want to go on a extended partition from what I know
<truepurple> urlin2u, So the options of logical extendeds being grayed out is a real pain, is there a fix? Another program I can use?
<urlin2u> correct not with hacking basically, so to make this easiest take a screen shot of gparted I have limited time before I go to classes at the university.
<truepurple> urlin2u, gparted is acting slow, still waiting for it to read everything
<urlin2u> truepurple, only one extended per HD is allowed and generally the swap is off to do anything with a extended including building one I suspect.
<truepurple> urlin2u, it might take awhile, in the mean time since your time is so short, please keep on trying to help
<urlin2u> truepurple, how many partitions are mounted?
<truepurple> urlin2u, 1 and 1 partial
<truepurple> the main one, and the one in question
<hobgoblin> I'm about if you run out of time urlin2u
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, heh no problem feel free to jump in. :D
<hobgoblin> just watching and waiting for a screenie :p cetainly sounds like the partition is either locked or there is an extended already
<truepurple> Someone in ubuntu was helping me before, they had me do a bunch of stuff with editing etc/fstab, which caused some progress, but was not a perfect solution, and I am puzzled as to why it required such a complicated approach just to mount a partition
<hobgoblin> well truepurple it's only complicated the first few times, but if you want something to mount auto - then it needs to get to fstab somehow
<truepurple> Still waiting for gpart to "Searching dev/sdb"
<truepurple> hobgoblin, isn't that what gpart and disk utility are for, so that one does not need to go into base files and add lines and BS like that?
<hobgoblin> no idea what disk utility is for - but gparted is a partition editor
<hobgoblin> but I don't think that disk utility is for editing system files - it would need to start as root to do so
<truepurple> hobgoblin, disk utility seems to be for assigning drive types etc, whether it is viewed as a data type, a home type etc
<truepurple> also, benchmarking, mounting and unmounting, formating
<hobgoblin> none of which would edit fstab afaik :)
<truepurple> but gpart should
<ikonia> no it shouldn't
<hobgoblin> there ARE GUI things to edit that file
<ikonia> it's a partitition manager, not a file system mounter
<hobgoblin> truepurple: no it shouldn't  it's a partition editor
<ikonia> /etc/fstab is part of the core operating system, gparted should not touch that, no application should
<hobgoblin> hi ikonia - long time no see
<ikonia> hey hobgoblin
<truepurple> its crazy that I need to manually add in technical command lines to implement partitions made by gparted
<ikonia> you need to add one line to a text file
<truepurple> That is very user unfriendly
<ikonia> it's not brain surgery
<ikonia> you can also mount it maunually in user space
<truepurple> Its pretty technical with these kind of lines
<ikonia> it's 1 line
<ikonia> disk device | file system | mount point
<truepurple> A line that is very code like
<ikonia> that's all that's really needed
<urlin2u> ikonia, can O quote you on the surgery comment. :D
<urlin2u> I*
<truepurple> ah, gpart finally finished, I will screen shot it shortly here
<ikonia> /dev/sda3 ext4 /home/a/data default 0 0
<ikonia> that's it
<ikonia> urlin2u: any time
<ikonia> it's not exactly a massive code
<urlin2u> lol
<truepurple> not massive, but seems technical
<ikonia> it's not technical
<hobgoblin> only because it's new to you :)
<ikonia> it's adding a disk name, the file system and where you want to mount it
<ikonia> if that is too technical for you, select another OS
<truepurple> gpart lists mounting points, why can't it assign them too?
<ikonia> because it doesn't need to touch /etc/fstab - as I told you
<truepurple> It is necessary to mount the partition apparently, and gpart is all about partitioning
<ikonia> the effort to do logical driven error checking of an existing fstab and add/change options is wasted when it's 1 line in clear english
<ikonia> no - it's not
<ikonia> you can mount the partition without fstab, you are choosing to use it
<truepurple> gpart isn't about partitioning?
<ikonia> gpart is a partitioning tool, not a file system system modification tool
<truepurple> ikonia, I tried, it didn't work
<ikonia> then you did it wrong
<truepurple> ikonia, how complicated is setting a FS type and a size? How could I possibly get that wrong...
<ikonia> you tell me
<truepurple> I didnt
<ikonia> setting the size and type is nothing to do with mountin it
<ikonia> that's partitioning
<hobgoblin> truepurple: at the end of the day - it is what it is and it works the way it does - if you want help with your issue then lets do so
<ikonia> nothing to do with mounting, so, yes you did get it wrong
<truepurple> Doesn't ubuntu automount available drives?/Isn't that what it is suppose to do?/Isn't that what it should do?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is userspace, it will automount them if there is a udev event triggered for them
<ikonia> you will see reference to those on your desktop
<truepurple> I did not understand that. But when I plug in a USB flash drive or a DVD drive, one normally does not need to edit a file to mount them, so why is it different with partitions?
<ikonia> because that is a udev event beig triggered and a user space mount
<truepurple> I didn't understand that the first time
<ikonia> then research it
<truepurple> hobgoblin, Ok, you wanted a screenshot, I want to show you that both partitions are primaries, where in gpart does it list whether a partition is primary or extended?
<hobgoblin> in the filesystem column
<truepurple> hobgoblin, that tells me its fs type, ext 4, it does not say primary or extended
<ikonia> just show the screen shot
<hobgoblin> and tell us exactly what you want to do - if you have already edited fstab I would suspect you had to create a mountpoint in either /mnt or /media
<truepurple> it was created in home/user/data per instructions
<hobgoblin> we'll need fstab as well so run    cat /etc/fstab and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com so we can see that as well please
<ikonia> truepurple: it was home/a/data
<ikonia> that was wher eyou put it
<ikonia> truepurple: be specific
<ikonia> give real examples, stop being vague and ask the specific quesiton you have
<ikonia> show the screen shot as you've been asked 4 times
<truepurple> it was home/user(my user name)/data
<ikonia> you said earlier it was /home/a/data
<ikonia> please be specific
<ikonia> give the real details
<truepurple> That is real data, and user name has no bearing on anything
<ikonia> yes it does
<ikonia> why you lie and confuse the issue with false info I don't know
<ikonia> just tell the truth of what you want to mount and where you want to mount it
<truepurple> So if you choose one name, you do a operation differently then another? That is not the case
<ikonia> truepurple: it can do, permisisons, groups etc
<ikonia> and again..... show us the screen shot
<truepurple> trying
<truepurple> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/screenshotbhu.png/
<ikonia> truepurple: why are you showing us /dev/sda1 ?
<ikonia> that is the root file systme
<truepurple> hobgoblin, your screen shot
<truepurple> it also shows the other stuff in the back
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> it shows two partitions that the details are hidden on
<ikonia> which is totally pointless,
<ikonia> and a worthless screen shot of the details of /dev/sda
<ikonia> and a worthless screen shot of the details of /dev/sda1
<ikonia> why are you trying to hide stuff ?
<ikonia> the mount point is /home/a/data
<ikonia> the disks is /dev/sda
<ikonia> the partition is /dev/sda2
<ikonia> why not give us this information rather than have to pull it out of you kicking and screaming
<ikonia> help people to help you rather than be a blocker
<truepurple> ikonia, your really cheesing me off, please stop blatently disregarding my wishes
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you want people to help - give them the info
<ikonia> this is why it's impossible to help you as you won't give real info and try to hide details and information about what you really want to do
<ikonia> if you want help, start giving the info
<ikonia> if you don't want to give the info, look for other resources
<truepurple> I do not want my user name known, I made that clear already, it is not necessary to be known, that is why instructions are written <user> for that space, because as long as you use your user name, what ever that is, it will work
<ikonia> give the information or find help elsewhere
<truepurple> And you are going out of your way to flaunt my wishes for no reason
<truepurple> I am giving the information
<ikonia> I'm not
<ikonia> truepurple: you want to mount /dev/sda2 - why can I not see the info of /dev/sda2 ?
<truepurple> But if you ask for my password, I will not give it, you do not need it, same for my user name
<ikonia> what is the purpose of giving me info on /dev/sda1 that you have no interest in mounting
<ikonia> that is hiding/missleading the details
<ikonia> so unless you want to give REAL information on your issue, you cannot be helped
<truepurple> The only information hidden is mounting point location, and I already told you those
<ikonia> truepurple: sorry - no help then
<truepurple> hobgoblin, I got your screenshot, are you still willing to help?
<truepurple> hobgoblin,
<hobgoblin> you want help mounting something other than the screenshot - I need to see what you want help with - I want to see fstab - it seems you are not willing to give the information needed to do so - when you are then I will help - but right now I'm in the middle of something else
<hobgoblin> truepurple: when were you getting helped in #ubuntu - and what username did you use there?
<truepurple> hobgoblin, I gave you a screen shot of what you asked for, that of gpart, you want to see the details of the second partition screen?
<ikonia> /home/a/data
<ikonia> and it caused a lot of confusion due to the missleading/false information
<truepurple> ikonia, you are so acting like a troll, your really making me see red, please knock it off!!!!!!
<ikonia> this is why you cause a problem as you will not give informaiton that has no secret value
<ikonia> truepurple: you are trolling asking for help in channels but giving people false information,
<truepurple> LIER!
<ikonia> I made it clear when you where banned from #ubuntu you need to give STRAIGHT HONEST information
<truepurple> I am you troll!
<ikonia> yet here you are, again hiding details
<truepurple> I am not!
<ikonia> giving miss-leading information
<ikonia> how blind can you be, two people have told you - you are hiding info that you need to get help
<truepurple> Leave me alone please! YOU should be banned for treating me like this
<ikonia> the information you are hiding is of no value, but helps give you accurate help
<truepurple> I told you the mounting locations! You know the friggin mounting locations!
<hobgoblin> leave the language elsewhere please
<truepurple> I am getting trolled, and "friggin" is not bad language. But ok, I will try to ignore the troll and not use that language if you wish, if you will still help hobgoblin. If I listed that other information you wished, will you still help me?
<truepurple> hobgoblin, are you still willing to help me if I get that other information from fstab?
<hobgoblin> at the moment I am reading the logs in #ubuntu
<hobgoblin> no I'm not truepurple, it is obviosu to me that you try hard not to give people information when asked - as an example it has taken almost an hour to get a screenshot. Good luck.
<truepurple> hobgoblin, that is not true, I am willing to give information, I dont know that it took an hour, but having to deal with ikonias trolling, and your not seeming being here during that time made things longer (the latter because if you aren't here, then there is no rush for the screen shot and I have time to fend off the trolls attack)
<Fanshawe> I need some help with unison.
<truepurple> hobgoblin, I would also mention it took a long time for gpart to finish loading
<ikonia> Fanshawe: do you mean unity
<Fanshawe> Why do I keep getting the error 'merge preference not set'? Nothing backs up.
<ikonia> or do you actually mean unison
<Fanshawe> ikonia: Nah, Unison, the file syncing program
<ikonia> just checking, it's a common miss-wording
<Fanshawe> I can imagine, no problem.
<Fanshawe> Anyway, I can't get the damn thing to work.
<ikonia> never really used it to be honest, not had reason to
<Fanshawe> That's okay, I'll be looking for an answer while idling.
<Fanshawe> There we go, I got it working. Just a misunderstanding and tweaking of the preference files.
<Fanshawe> Thanks for your attention.
<Caseyor> hey
<truepurple> hi
<Caseyor> I'd like some help if anyone is available
<duanedesign> o/
<Caseyor> I don't know if this is the right irc
<Caseyor> channel for it
<truepurple> Neither does anyone else if we don't have a clue what your problem is
<Caseyor> sorry
<Caseyor> :D
<Caseyor> I'm not sure what distro to go with
<Caseyor> and I was wondering if all the applications with ubuntu work with other distros
<truepurple> seems like ##linux is a better one to ask in
<Caseyor> k
<Caseyor> I'll head there
<duanedesign> Caseyor: all the buntus
<Caseyor> but no others?
<duanedesign> Caseyor: Debian, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu
<duanedesign> Xubuntu
<duanedesign> all use .deb packages
<Caseyor> ok
<truepurple> duanedesign, am I wrong to say that any linux program can be made to work with any other?
<truepurple> I mean any distro
<duanedesign> no it is possible
<truepurple> But very hard and technical?
<duanedesign> you can take the files from an RPM (Fedora) and repackage it in a deb
<Caseyor> I've only really used ubuntu, so I'm not sure if I should go with another
<truepurple> I am told that debian is like ubuntu, but minus unity, which alot of people don't like so much
<Caseyor> :/
<duanedesign> Caseyor: i like ubuntu. Kubuntu if you like lots of bling. Lubuntu if you are using an older computer
<Caseyor> yea
<Caseyor> unity wasn't great
<truepurple> duanedesign, what do you think of debian?
<Caseyor> I'm thinking lubuntu is what I should use
<Caseyor> I can install the standard 11.10 on it
<Caseyor> but it's not so great
<duanedesign> I like Unity. The longer you use it the more you get used to it and it starts to make sense. IMHO
<hobgoblin> pfft :p
<duanedesign> the search replacing the menus makes a lot of sense
<Caseyor> I don't want to change distros completely, but I'm not sure if I'd want Lubuntu
<truepurple> Well I can't even get 3d to work, and I got a great high end video card
<truepurple> and I hated the menus vanishing
<hobgoblin> xubuntu is a lot like how I used to use ubuntu Caseyor
<duanedesign> truepurple: I like Debian. b
<truepurple> I guess you can get them back with special software, I wonder if you can get all of them back
<truepurple> its a pain anyway
<Caseyor> it makes sense, but I always prefer finding things in a hierarchy type fashion
<Caseyor> what is xubuntu like though
<truepurple> Well for someone who doesn't always even know what to look for, like me, the menus tell you what there is
<Caseyor> I always see different version of ubuntu
<Caseyor> but I don't quite understand it all
<truepurple> And Caseyor you could just use live CDs/usb flash drives to try em out
<Caseyor> Taht would be a better idea
<Caseyor> If I were to chose a completely different distro, do you guys have any recomendations?
<Caseyor> actually
<truepurple> What do you mean by "completely different"?
<Caseyor> what prevents people from using old versions of ubuntu
<duanedesign> a debian based distro?
<Caseyor> sorry, scratch that last one
<Caseyor> last question
<duanedesign> if i did not use ubuntu i would run Lubuntu
<duanedesign> Mint seems to be popular
<Caseyor> like if I were to use 8.04 or something
<duanedesign> it is based on ubuntu
<truepurple> duanedesign, I was told mint was ubuntu, with green skin, and that is all
<duanedesign> if I did not use a debian based distro (shudders), I would use Fedora
<Caseyor> ubuntu 8.04. Are programs not compatable with it, or there are bugs?
<duanedesign> it also did not upgrade to Gnome 3 so it has the classic desktop
<Caseyor> or other versions
<duanedesign> truepurple: ^
<Caseyor> but is it just the UI that changed?
<truepurple> UI stands for?
<Caseyor> I'd assume there's more to it
<duanedesign> Caseyor: 8.04 i no longer supported
<Caseyor> user interface
<truepurple> duanedesign, was I told wrong about mint?
<duanedesign> Caseyor: 8.04 is a release of Ubuntu. 8.04 was released in '08
<duanedesign> and 11.04 was released in 2011
<duanedesign> FYi
<duanedesign> otta mmm, that used to be more true then it is now
<Caseyor> I see
<duanedesign> oops, tuxpurple^
<duanedesign> sorry guys gotta get back to work.
<duanedesign> been fun talking to you all o/
<Caseyor> but say for 10.04 or 10.10. Do they have bugs, or is it just that they changed it to unity
<Caseyor> bye
<duanedesign> good luck picking a distro Caseyor
<Caseyor> thanks
<duanedesign> Caseyor: personally i would go for the newest version possible
<Caseyor> ok
<duanedesign> 11.04 has a Classic Mode if you do not want to use Unity
<Caseyor> I'll look for that right now
<bobweaver> when do you all think that ubuntu browser will be done ?
<philipballew> bobweaver, what you mean?
<bobweaver> I think that conanacail is making a browser
<bobweaver> sorry about speeling
<philipballew> its all good, I use chrome
<bobweaver> philipballew: https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=385    https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=384
<bobweaver> just a guess but if they are tring to hire people for that then....
<bobweaver> I also think that canonical is makeing something that reads bios and will make it so there is no more boot order
<bobweaver> the live cd or usb will pick out for ya
<bobweaver> just a guess
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> bobweaver: you'll find that web browser stuff is probably (I don't know) for application interfaces, such as cloud control etc
<bobweaver> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> the only reason I could see ubuntu building it's own browser would be down to the issues with firefox's rolling approach, or to make a browser model for the mobile platform it's trying
<ikonia> which doesn't seem wise to introduce "another" browser
<bobweaver> mobile for ubuntu one as shuttleworth said tyhe phone is the intamate thing a person has
<bobweaver> I really like where ubuntu is going with all of this
<ikonia> but making and maintaining a browser for that seems roolish
<ikonia> foolish
<ikonia> I think it's lost sight
<ikonia> I don't
<ikonia> it can't maintain what it's got, it's 6 month rolling model isn't working beyond headlines, it's bug managment is unacceptable,
<bobweaver> +1
<ikonia> brining in more platforms at this point doesn't seem sensible, it appears to be riding the buzz wagon
<ikonia> how can you +1 when you've just said you like where it's going
<ikonia> that's a direct opposite to what I've said
<bobweaver> just because I like where ubuntu/canonaical  is going dosent mean that I disagree with you
<ikonia> errrr........but I've just said the opposite of "I like where canonical is going"
<Unit193> Firefox seems to be making an OS now if that's what you mean (Got it mixed up or confused?)
<bobweaver> I was more talking about the bug managment is unacceptable
<ikonia> I'm not aware of firefox making an OS, but the rolling browser release is unmaintainable for operating systems, especially linux that has it as part of the desktop setup
<ikonia> it's a total kill for business users
<ikonia> so there is a massive serious userase dead
<ikonia> userbase
<ikonia> stupid lag
<Unit193> ikonia: You're correct, https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G
<ikonia> Unit193: that wiki is an interesting read
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-16
<pob> Hi all, I have a laptop with two HDDs and would like to install Ubuntu on the second HDD and preserve the MBR on the first disk.
<pob> I had a bad experience on the past when installing on an external HDD.  Grub installed on the fixed HDD and wrecked my windows boot :(
<pob> How can I ensure that I preserve the MBR on the first HDD and install grub on the second.  Then I can use BIOS boot options to choose the HDD to boot?
<pob> Short of physically removing one HDD :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> pob: You can install GRUB in the first HDD. You can make the grub access the Linux partition in the second hard disk
<pob> I do not want anything changed on the first HDD at all.  I want to be able to choose which HDD to boot from the BIOS boot options.
<pob> Is this possible?
<Snicksie> grub has (as far as i know) an option to choose where to install it ;)
<pob> I do not remember being able to choose where GRUB installs itself.
<Snicksie> well, i know i did :)
<pob> okay is it a command line option or is it available in the gui?
<Snicksie> it was available in gui :)
<Snicksie> but you'll need to specify the installation place etc by yourself or it will choose the wrong option for you ;)
<Snicksie> << gone
<pob> Cool, I might give this a crack.   Will the grub install go out of it's way to remove the MBR on the first disk and provide a windows boot option?  This is want I don't want
<pob> Anyone else got any advice before I take the plunge?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think that will work
<pob> Cheers
<IAmNotThatGuy> grub -install /dev/sda
<IAmNotThatGuy> that is what I remember
<pob> that's a bit heavy for me,  I was going to install using the Ubuntu install gui
<coalwater> is there a mozilla ppa for oneric
<coalwater> firefox-stable
 * nlsthzn isn't sure... know there was for natty... or was that oneiric... >.<
<coalwater> nlsthzn: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/56#
<IAmNotThatGuy> Not sure about its stablility though
<nlsthzn> coalwater, cool... that is the one I added on my previous install... however I haven't added it on this install yet... as I am sure I will stay current with the normal repo's ;)
<coalwater> nlsthzn: what i meant is if u check u wont find natty nor oneric in that page
<nlsthzn> I guess this one serves all?
<coalwater> IAmNotThatGuy: i think it was grub-install, idk if grub -install works or not
 * IAmNotThatGuy blinks
<coalwater> i was scrolling up because the power went out for a bit so i was checking what i missed
<s-fox> Hello.
<stlsaint> s-fox: o/
<s-fox> Hello stlsaint , how are you?
<stlsaint> s-fox: great
<stlsaint> yourself?
<s-fox> I am okay thank you
<Sassan_sh> Need help with upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 via CD-ROM
<stlsaint> Sassan_sh: did you select the cd-rom as a source for packages?
 * nlsthzn knows you can select upgrade when booting from the CD AFAIK
<Sassan_sh> how to?
<nlsthzn> Sassan_sh, anybody helping you at the moment or you still waiting for assistance?
<nlsthzn> Sassan_sh, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1104-natty.html check this out
<nlsthzn> it is very easy to upgrade via the CD
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: aye, user pm'ed me, problem solved ;)
<nlsthzn> stlsaint, oh cool.... been busy chatting via PM with them too :p
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: cool, all yours
<nlsthzn> nah like you said, all sorted ;)
<nlsthzn> stlsaint, just saw your call to arms on the forum... posted there just now :)
<hobgoblin> didn't see the enormous spam posted before it though :)
<nlsthzn> nope, must have missed that bit
<hobgoblin> :p
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: you use UCE?
<philipballew_>  would it be possible to set up a vpn server remotely?
<pleia2> philipballew_: a graphical interface that you vpn in to?
<philipballew_> pleia2, no my cli server back home
<pleia2> hm, what do you mean by "vpn server" exactly?
<philipballew_> haha. sorry, I want so set up a vpn so I can vpn into my server and say use the network there and not have to deal with my schools annoying Internet filters
<pleia2> there are a few things you can do, if you just want this for web browsing you can set up a web proxy that you connect your browser at school through (I use tinyproxy)
<philipballew_> pleia2, alright I can look into that. seems simple enough
<pleia2> yeah it's probably the easiest to configure
<philipballew_> . alright. well I gtg. thanks and ill look into that
<MrChrisDruif> philipballew; was someone looking for help?
<coalwater> ssh with -D would do the job quite nicely, but he poofed, unless the name without the _ could see lol
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: he was :)
<coalwater> i use that a lot
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; philipballew was looking for help?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yes
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<coalwater> philipballew: try using ssh user@server -D [port number] then after logging in set up ur browser to use socks5 proxy with ip 127.0.0.1 and port = same port in the ssh connection
<coalwater> oh and -D [port] isnt the same as -p [port], -D is a local port
<coalwater> philipballew_: still trying that vpn thing? or did u figure it out
<philipballew_> coalwater, I was told I could use a proxy.
<philipballew_> i knew I could use that
<coalwater> are u on ur pc ?
<philipballew_> im on my laptop and my server I was gonna set a vpn on is 580 miles away. but i have ssh set up
<coalwater> good, u could use that
<coalwater> u dont need vpn, i dont even know how to do that, u could use ssh with -D
<philipballew_> what does tacking a cap d do coalwater ?
<coalwater> set a dynamic port, or w/e its called, any traffic sent to that port is sent to the server to handle it, u then set ur proxy to use a socks proxy with that port, so all ur browser traffic is sent encrypted to the server then the server hanadles it and sends the reply back
<coalwater> it can pass any kind of filters, unless the server it self is blocked i guess
<philipballew_> well if my school wants to block my home personal server i might need to talk to them
<philipballew_> can I do all this remotely?
<coalwater> yea
<philipballew_> alright. ill do something like this tonight probably
<coalwater> just ssh user@server -p whatever -D any port, 8888 for example, then on the browser set it to socks proxy v5 with ip 127.0.0.1 and port 8888 ( or w/e port u pick)
<coalwater> u can use some proxy switching add onds to make it easier, if u are going to use it often
<philipballew_> coalwater, though can I open a port remotely though?
<philipballew_> i will be using it 24/7
<coalwater> o ok
<coalwater> but u have to keep the ssh session active all the time
<coalwater> u can do it on a tty screen i guess
<philipballew_> hum. maybe I can set it up with network manager to connect to the proxy everytime I connect
<philipballew_> coalwater, It seems doable to set up a proxy fairly easily
<coalwater> i dont know, i only discovered it when i was on a vacation to anther country that blocked a whole lot of things lol,
<coalwater> for some reason when i used a squid proxy it wasnt working so good, because somehow some sites still were blocked
<coalwater> but using this method allows me to watch vids that are allowed to us people only for example
<philipballew_> what country do you live in?
<coalwater> egypt
<philipballew_> what part?
<coalwater> idk, cairo lol
<coalwater> if u mean what city
<philipballew_> yeah. Never been there, Maybe i will need to hit that up one day
<philipballew_> anyway coalwater THanl you for the information. its gonna help me
<coalwater> np, u can really find a lot talking about it if u search for 'using putty with ssh as proxy ' or something like that, that's how i found it
<philipballew_> alright. i have never used putty. I might need to give it a try soon
<coalwater> putty is for ssh on windows, u dont need it if u are on linux
<philipballew_> for sure. you gotta wonder why windows does not have as good of a cli as linux and unix
<coalwater> yea, i really got used to using terminal, on windows u find even basic things not available, i <3 terminal lol
<coalwater> when do I need the bind server and when do I not, and is it the same as the 'named' service
<steph_> hello all, I have a question about resizing partition on a usb stick that contains an operating system. anyone have experience in this area?
<steph_> it is fat32, containing debian live
<JackyAlcine> i-b-u-c-l-aaaaaww!
<worpole> Hi! having a pretty major problem i was hoping you could help with, i've started experiencing pretty major problems with internet connectivity. I am running the latest ubuntu version "Oneric Occelot"
<worpole> My internet connection lately has been VERY VERY slow! Other users in the house are getting speeds of around 5 meg but my laptop running ubuntu acheives around 0.1 meg. I've tried troubleshooting the problem by disabling the wireless connection and using an ethernet connection but the speed is exactly the same (slow!). Any ideas what the problem may be?
<worpole> My system is up to date, and im not running any other programs in the background doing downloads constantly (as far as i know!)
<bioterror> is it slow to other computers too in the house?
<bioterror> or just thru router to wan?
<worpole> All the other computers in the house get a decent connection speed
<worpole> and there are 3 other computers running
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> but you didnot answer to my question
<bioterror> what if you move data between your computer and one of the 3
<bioterror> is it slow too?
<worpole> oh, im sorry
<worpole> to be honest i havent tried that
<worpole> how would i go about it
<worpole> ?
<bioterror> scp, smb, nfs
<bioterror> http
<bioterror> ftp
<bioterror> pick one
<worpole> sorry man, not sure what you mean. can you dumb it down a touch/
<bioterror> windows shares, for example
<bioterror> ie smb
<bioterror> !samba
<ubot2> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<worpole> ah ok! cheers i'll give that a go and report back later. thanks
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> I'm off to bed
<bioterror> good night ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-17
<duanedes1gn> hello M0hi
<M0hi> heya duanedes1gn
<duanedes1gn> going old school, usind mohi
<duanedes1gn> :)
<duanedes1gn> using*
<M0hi> ;D
<duanedes1gn> what about mohi_mohan
<duanedes1gn> is that right?
<M0hi> duanedes1gn, So, My first work will be taking backups of all the pages before I make a change
<duanedes1gn> oops thought i was in -team
<M0hi> thats kewl  ;)
<M0hi> lol
<pivotraze> Hi everyone! My cardbus wireless adapter (exactly Belkin N1 Notebook Adapter, Part # F5D8011v2) won't connect at all, like, there is no light saying it is powered on. It is supposed to be supported by the ath9k driver, so why is it not working? Here are some commands I issued that I hope help solve the problem.  http://pastebin.com/7DZHkR00 I want to use the Belkin over my internal Realtek
<Chacious> hi
<Chacious> looking for the ubuntu beginners team channel for off topic chat
<Chacious> but cant seem to find it in the list
<Chacious> thx so much
<bioterror> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Chacious> ya Unit193 invited me thanx bioterror
<coalwater> morning/afternoon/evening
<HenryVIII> My laptop (ubuntu 11.04) started working really slow after i tried to install an icon theme. I've deleted it but it stays the same. Anyone that wants to help me find the problem?
<HenryVIII> test
<nlsthzn> HenryVIII, you passed, congrats
<M0hi> LOL
<HenryVIII> Anyone want to help me to sort out my laptop problem? I tried to install an icon theme on my laptop that runs 11.04 but it runs very slow now , even though i deleted the icon theme
<coalwater> hello HenryVIII
<coalwater> though i don't even know how to install an icon theme on oneric but i could try helping, if you are still here of course
<hobgoblin> not anymore coalwater
<coalwater> lol guess not
<deper29> if I want to add something to my path, where in the .bashrc file do I add "export PATH = ~/bin:$PATH"
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-18
<rethsa> hi everyone
<rethsa> i am newbie
<M0hi> Hi
<rethsa> i am new with ubuntu
<M0hi> Welcome to the community. Do you need any help?
<rethsa> ya, i am new with ubuntu
<rethsa> i dono where to start learning
<rethsa> can u link me a path ?
<M0hi> rethsa, So, the first questiiion will be, "what is your purpose of using Ubuntu?" and depending to your answer, I ll guide you
<rethsa> i want to leant about security
<M0hi> Okay. Then first you can start will the basic terminal commands
<M0hi> then, have a look at bodhizazen.net where you can find some useful tutorials
<rethsa> basic terminal command?
<rethsa> ok, i go try it 1st
<rethsa> thx
<MavJS> rethsa: some of these might come in handy - http://www.unixmen.com/linux-command/linux-command-for-beginners.html
<rethsa> ok, thanks
<rethsa> ^^ brb
<zkriesse_> Allo all :)
<hilarie> This seems like the right place... Does anyone know of a FTP client with a web gui that I could use on a ubuntu headless server?
<zkriesse_> Just trying to connect or?
<hilarie> I would like to be able to connect to my seedbox from my ubuntu headless server and download complete files
<zkriesse_> Ah...
<zkriesse_> Well, fireftp in Firefox is nice
<zkriesse_> It's an addon
<zkriesse_> Seems that'd work for us
<zkriesse_> "ya"
<hilarie> from a headless server?
<zkriesse_> It's a web addon... You said web GUI
<zkriesse_> I can't think of anything else... Somewhat limited knowledge right now on server things
<hilarie> hehe, I am still working on trying to install the server :)
<zkriesse_> Ah good, so we're both behind... Now I don't feel so stupid ATM :P
<garden92> how do you open a bin file?
<hilarie> sh FINENAME.bin iirc
<hilarie> or run FILENAME.bin
<hilarie> or the GUI way is to right click it, go to permissions tab, make it executeable, then double click
<philipballew> to make it excatuable chmod +x it
<garden92> thanks
<MVanDruff> so I gotta know is there a way to resize my Ubuntu partition
<Pobbel> Hi all,  I have a broken 11.10 install.  Dual HDD, 64 bit laptop.  Windows on sda (preserved as is during install),  ubuntu on sdb along with grub. Selecting sda from boot options in BIOS, boots Windows as expected.  Selecting sdb to boot, boots grub okay.  Choosing Windows from grub menu works fine.  Choosing ubuntu from grub menu fails, leaving me at BusyBox with (initramfs) prompt.
<Pobbel> I selected 32bit download for 64bit machine as it was recommended.  This should be okay shouldn't it?
<Pobbel> Any ideas?
<geirha> Yes. Would help to see an error message. There should be one just before you get dropped into busybox. If you don't see it, try typing "exit" in the busybox shell.
<Pobbel> yep exit from busybox - kernel panic....  dont get much time to view log before shutdown,  will retry
<Pobbel> PID: 1, comm: init Not tainted....    (shutdown, going again)  any idea how to view log from busybox?
<Pobbel> or pause it?  pause function key does not help
<geirha> Maybe Ctrl+S (Ctrl+Q to resume), but I'm not sure if that'll be read that early.
<Pobbel> got some photos coming
<geirha> trusty 'ol photons :)
<IRCShare> <Pobbel> Error after boot prior to shutdown http://ircshare.com/i/H
<IRCShare> <Pobbel> grub menu http://ircshare.com/i/I
<geirha> Pobbel: Hm. I don't see any messages explaining why it's failing there. :/
<geirha> Pobbel: In the grub menu, try one of the previous linux versions
<geirha> See if any of those will boot.
<IRCShare> <Pobbel> grub script for ubuntu boot http://ircshare.com/i/J
<Pobbel> Previous linux versions are the same, and also fail.
<Pobbel> Is there a log file that I might be able to dig up with the live CD?
<Pobbel> or busybox?  or is it not getting far enough i.e linux kernel is not even loading?
<Pobbel> Got a lot more info streaming up on the screen using recovery mode,  will send a pic....
<IRCShare> <Pobbel> output when using recovery mode (last few lines anyway) >  http://ircshare.com/i/K
<Pobbel> geirha: The last pic has some errors that may be shed some light on the issue :)
<geirha> Aye, seems the filesystem on sdb1 may be corrupt.
<geirha> I'd boot the Ubuntu CD and run  sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Pobbel> Okay will do,  cheers
<Pobbel> geirha:  Found lots of errors.  Just selection fix for all.  Why would I have so many errors after a fresh partition and install?
<geirha> I don't know. I haven't encountered that myself.
<geirha> Perhaps the hdd is failing or is defect
<Pobbel> I recon I have press the "y" key over a hundred times and still going
<Pobbel> I might run gparted and start again.  Thoughts?
<geirha> That might be the easiest solution, yes.
<Pobbel> Yeah might bite the bullet and do that.  Thanks for your help.
<Pobbel> Is there a way to check the integrity of the Install CD?  I seem to remember an option in previous installers.
<geirha> Pobbel: Yeah, it should still be there. You have to hit a button just as it starts booting (when there's a purple screen with only a keyboard+human icon)
<Pobbel> Thanks
<geirha> If you have a USB pen with >2GB free space, I find that to be less error prone.
<andrew_46> RexHerudae: Bit quieter here than #ubuntu :)
<RexHerudae> Hello, sorry I'm waking up mykids to go to school but I'll come back in a hour
 * andrew_46 may be asleep by then ---> southern hemisphere rulz :)
<nlsthzn_> South vs Norht hasn't got much todo with your time zone ;)
<nlsthzn_> *north
<andrew_46> nlsthzn_: I stand corrected :)
<nlsthzn_> :p
<nlsthzn_> andrew_46: which country are you? Aus?
<andrew_46> nlsthzn_: yep, and you?
<nlsthzn_> Oh, in the UAE at the moment :)
<RexHerudae> Hello again
<RexHerudae> I'm new with Linux and started with Ubuntu 11.10, I installed it in my PC (Core2Duo 2Ghz, 512Mb Ram DDR2, integrated video in Motherboard), I know the requirements for Unity are 1Gb Ram so I decided to download a Desktop environment more lightweight, so I Installed LXDE, it loads very fast, compared to the 3.5 min from login screen to open desktop in Unity, but it freezes every time
<RexHerudae> I open a single program, I can't even navigate in Internet, it freezes, sometimes for a pair of minutes and the graph at bottom right is all green as if iyt were using 100% CPU, it happens with every program
<RexHerudae> I'm thinking about uninstalling Ubuntu but I'll try to deplete the options, thanks for your support.
<RexHerudae> I'm new with Linux and started with Ubuntu 11.10, I installed it in my PC (Core2Duo 2Ghz, 512Mb Ram DDR2, integrated video in Motherboard), I know the requirements for Unity are 1Gb Ram so I decided to download a Desktop environment more lightweight, so I Installed LXDE, it loads very fast, compared to the 3.5 min from login screen to open desktop in Unity, but it freezes every time
<RexHerudae> I open a single program, I can't even navigate in Internet, it freezes, sometimes for a pair of minutes and the graph at bottom right is all green as if iyt were using 100% CPU, it happens with every program
<hobgoblin> are you already talking to someone RexHerudae ?
<geirha> Tough problem. My first guess would be the graphics driver
<hobgoblin> aah - guess you are :) - that would be first guess too - though from what the specs look like they should be more than enough for xfce or lxde
 * hobgoblin further guesses at ati 
<geirha> Ctrl+Alt+F1 -> log in -> run:  lspci | grep -i vga
<ibuclaw> evenin;
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-19
<MarionV> is there a way i can stretch my xubuntu partition to the full size of my hdd
<MarionV> pretty much i want to merge sda1 with sda5 pretty much
<fosburg> I have been playing with 'Linux' and 'Ubuntu' on an old pc for a few months.  Now I want to buy a workstation to do video and 3d modeling. Any suggestions?
<holstein> fosburg: depends on your budget
<holstein> i think the ATI vs nvidia argument really evens out
<fosburg> I'm trying to get something for about $1500...box only
<holstein> yeah... i think you can do that
<holstein> hard drive prices are up right now, as im sure you have noticed...
<JackyAlcine> A box for $1500? :P
<holstein> yeah... i would think 6 or 800 would do you right
<fosburg> looking at the amd--what about considerations on logic board?
<holstein> whatever you need... just depends
<holstein> i like having firewire support, but thats harder and harder to find these days
<fosburg> As I mentioned before---I'm a user of applications...its another story when it comes to getting the right processing power.
<holstein> fosburg: check out http://www.system76.com/ if for nothing else cross-referencing
<fosburg> I have a scanner thats firewire...thats when I was a MAC user
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat a scanner
<fosburg> I will do that...again thanks for the help
<holstein> i would be worried about some DV cam, or for me... audio interfaces that are firewire
<holstein> i have several PCI firewire cards im hording though with texas instruments chipsets
<holstein> other than that, any modern system is going to be tolerable
<holstein> just depends on what you want to spend really
<fosburg> thanks I'll take a look at www.system76.com
<Snicksie> anyone knows by accident howto revert installation of a not-working driver? apt-get remove doesnt seem to help with that... i installed some wireless drivers which i though would help me do more with my wireless connection, but now my wireless isnt working anymore, so the logical step was apt-get remove broadcom-sta-common... (the drivers i installed) seems my wireless wont work and now i have to use another OS to have my wireless working :p
<garden92> how do you open bz2 files in ubuntu?
<Fanshawe> Hey all, I'm using Evolution and I need some help with redirecting copies of sent messages.
<Fanshawe> An IMAP account seems to direct all sent mail to the 'On This Computer' account, rather than using the local account.
<crash_> im trying to find a link or help to install a program called charles on my computer since the repoitory not working for me. i downloaded the file extracted it and put it in /usr/local/src/charles has couple folder but bin has one file called charles
<stlsaint> crash_: where is this program located? (downloaded from?)
<crash_> http://www.charlesproxy.com/download/
<crash_> thanks i need to go mom needs to be picked up
<stlsaint> http://www.charlesproxy.com/documentation/installation/apt-repository/
<crash_> apt not working for me i get errors
<hobgoblin> which are? paste the errors to paste.ubuntu.com then enter and give us the new url
<crash_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/743317/
<crash_> when i do sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> remove that from sources
<crash_> the charles one?
<hobgoblin> can you paste the sources file - cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hobgoblin> I assume you tried to follow the link stl left above
<bioterror> can you pastebin ;)
<hobgoblin> crash_: are you still there? can you pastebin the cat result please
<crash_> that is after i delete charles one http://paste.ubuntu.com/743324/
<hobgoblin> k - edit the file and add deb http://www.charlesproxy.com/packages/apt/ charles-proxy main
<hobgoblin> save and update
<crash_> i do it under gui
<hobgoblin> wherever :)
<crash_> done
<hobgoblin> I added it and it updates ok here
<hobgoblin> now reload or apt-get update
<crash_> deb http://www.charlesproxy.com/packages/apt/ charles-proxy main
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> oh hang on - are you adding that to software sources?
<crash_> W: Failed to fetch http://www.charlesproxy.com/packages/apt/dists/charles-proxy/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<hobgoblin> oh hang on - are you adding that to software sources?
<hobgoblin> in the other software tab that is
<crash_> brb
<hobgoblin> works fine here crash_ - I just add it to the text file though
<crash_> yes added to other tab not working
<crash_> i opened in notepad source list shows deb http://www.charlesproxy.com/packages/apt/ charles-proxy main
<crash_> deb-src http://www.charlesproxy.com/packages/apt/ charles-proxy main
<crash_> how you edit the list file so you can save it
<hobgoblin> crash_: perhaps it is the deb-src line then - I didn't bother with that
<hobgoblin> crash_: I use nano - but if you are using ubuntu then a gui way - gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hobgoblin> crash_: mine looks like this and works http://paste.ubuntu.com/743353/
<crash_> working now thanks. is there a link on how to install something that is not deb install
<Snicksie> hm, you should be able to add that via software sources too... i did that recently ;)
<crash_> im saying when you have to compile it for ubuntu since they dont have deb version
<hobgoblin> crash_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<crash_> the 2nd one i tried did not work lol missinf ./configure file
<crash_> installed but i think charles under linux may only be command line
<crash_> thanks so much
<hobgoblin> weclome - hope you get it doing what you want it to
<crash_> if figure i will try it under linux since windows giving issues. i just dont use linux much since no drivers for printer under linux
<duanedesign> crash_: what printer?
<crash_> and when i close laptop lid screen goes blank and have to hold power button to turn it off and then back on
 * hobgoblin beats duanedesign to the canon guess
<crash_> kodak esp 6150
<hobgoblin> d'oh
<duanedesign> :)
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1794370
<hobgoblin> .should be there in 11.10 apparently
<duanedesign> looks like....d'oh
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: beat me
<hobgoblin> no idea - just searched for it and shazaam - first thread
<crash_> wow i will try that would be great then the issue of screen not turning on was major issue alot of people were having it with ubuntu lol brb trying drivers
<duanedesign> what laptop?
<hobgoblin> crash_: and just because one person got it working - doesn't mena everyone will :)
<duanedesign> crash_:   under 'Power' control panel you can set 'When lid closed' - 'Do nothing'
<crash_> hp dv7-3169wm
<crash_> i did helps till sleep or hibernate lol
<crash_> found printer but asking for url
<duanedesign> crash_: is it a network printer?
<crash_> yes
<crash_> wireless
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<duanedesign> crash_: see network  printing - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/printing/C/printing.html
<hobgoblin> well I'm off - good luck crash_
<crash_> i manule looked for it working for printing
<crash_> thanks
<duanedesign> great
<crash_> wonder if i can scan from computer also
<duanedesign> If you are on 11.10 I find this reference useful - https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<duanedesign> fwiw :)
<crash_> lol i was there looking for help on compiling sofyware lol
<PabloRubianes> duanedesign, hello
<PabloRubianes> hi all
<floren> hy everyone
<stlsaint> floren: sup
<floren> I have a little problem well it's not actually a problem more on the likes of an inconvenient  on the log in page when I start ubuntu 11.10 the mouse and keyboard takes about 2-3 min to be recognized by ubuntu is there a way to solve this
<stlsaint> floren: any errors pop up?
<floren> not much just chilling  stlsaint
<floren> nop  it just takes a few minutes for the system to recognize the mouse and keyboard
<stlsaint> hrm, not sure how much help can be done with no errors, have you checked in logs or dmesg?
<floren> and by the way it just started happening for i dunno a week or something like that
<floren> no i didn't check like i said its not a big deal just a inconvenient and by the way i'm new in linux  and loving it so far
<floren> sltsaint thanks anyway il try to find out the error with dmesg   i have too go now thanks again
<MarionV> hey everyone
<MarionV> so I'm trying to install 11.04 from the alternate and it tells me the software install failed
<MarionV> is there a way to do it from shell
<philipballew> Maratich, was there a reason it said it failed?
<philipballew> aww. my bad
<philipballew> MarionV,
<philipballew> what did it say that caused it to fail
<bioterror> alt+f2 or f3 should show
<MarionV> one of the files on the disk failed md5
<philipballew> try to download and burn a different disk
<philipballew> but yes bioterror said what would do it
<MarionV> ok so I can't just shell it
<MarionV> wait now I can't get to windows it is giving Me a grub rescue prompt
<bioterror> :-)
<MarionV> what can I do
<bioterror> MarionV, you could chroot into it, apt-get intall kernel and run grub-install
<jameso10> Hi, I'm trying to add a program to the list of programs you get if you press tab in a terminal window, how do I do this?
<escott> !info alacarte | jameso10
<escott> jameso10, seems ubottu is dead. install alacarte
<jameso10> ok, thanks!
<apriori_> is there a way to get the windows 7 style taskbar in xubuntu? by this i mean icons with listboxes
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  You are awsome you just saved me hours thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850959
<bodhi_zazen> you are most welcome bobweaver =)
<bobweaver> I can just push files to a certian dir ? wget whatever .jpg <site>   >> /foo/dir
<bobweaver> duh I just have to be in the dir | sometimes ...
<duanedesign> helllo bodhi_zazen
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-20
<zeroseven0183> It's November 20 here in the Philippines. Thank you people for helping our beginners! Happy Ubuntu Appreciation Day to all! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<M0hi> Thanks all for helping Our beginners =]
<TonyGia> Hello, I need a little help is this the right place to ask?
<hobgoblin> anyone in here seen this when tring to boot to install * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-12
<kamakwazee> How am I supposed to actually get involved?
<Foca_> Hy guys, How-to so that <img src=""> open my image in ubuntu-server ? I need configure my  permissions ?
<dsenator> Hey all
<dsenator> I am trying to use a 3d software called Modo in Ubuntu Virtual Box but there is an OpenGL issue
<dsenator> Ubuntu 12.10
<gocan76> hi
<duaned> anyone running Ubuntu-Q amd having trouble running glxinfo?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-13
<thewrath> hey
<thewrath> is anyone around?
<holstein> thewrath: o/
<thewrath> hey holstein
<thewrath> how are you
<holstein> not bad at all :)
<ryan_> Hey, how do I determine my WiFI controller? sudo lshw -C network seems to only show Ethernet
<holstein> ryan_: i usually just run lspci and/or lsusb
<holstein> ryan_: i would run lspci...
<holstein> you can use pastebin if you dont know what is what
<holstein> it can be confusing
<holstein> also.. it doesnt have to show up there
<holstein> that is a different and more challening issue
<holstein> in that case, i would look at the hardware.. IRQ conflicts... is it broken
<holstein> if you dont see it in lspci, AFAIK, you can get it working
<ryan_> Well when i lspci, the format of the data is "title:name" as an example: "Ethernet Controller: Realtek"... what is the title of my Wireless Adapter so I know whether or not is is displayed?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> feel free and dump it in there
<holstein> ryan_: it might not be showing up
<holstein> ryan_: could be due to lack of support.. or bad hardware, or misconfigured hardware
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<Strategos> Welcome back, bizhanMona.
<Strategos> Howdy.
<dsenator> hi all
<dsenator> I have bluetooth adapter issues
<dsenator> its not present
<DystaN> how to install compiz fusion on ubuntu 12.10  ?
<DystaN> there was a software for Ubuntu that you could make wallpapers a slideshow , anyone have any clue ?
<holstein> DystaN: there are several AFAIK
<DystaN> what would be the most simple one _
<DystaN> the basic
<holstein> for what operating system?
<DystaN> Ubuntu 12.10
<holstein> http://emeraldimp.blogspot.com/2012/07/ubuntu-1204-unity-background-slideshow.html looks easy-ish
<holstein> DystaN: compiz is running in unity.. depending on your hardware support
<holstein> http://blog.mattrudge.net/2012/02/16/567/
<holstein> not sure how crebs works with unit
<holstein> unity*
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867303&page=2
<DystaN> no group tabs in 12.10 repository ? any way around this  ?
<DystaN> Ubuntu I mean
<holstein> DystaN: group tabs?
<DystaN> Compiz effect of grouping your tabs together
<DystaN> not here anymore ;( so sad
<holstein> DystaN: compiz is pretty much dedicated to supporting unity now
<holstein> DystaN: i would add the extras, and see if its in there
<holstein> DystaN: what tabs?
<DystaN> window tabs
<holstein> i would try adding the extras.. share a screenshot if you think that will help
<holstein> ive never done anything besides just group then in the task bar
<DystaN> it was pretty cool
<DystaN> Ive downloaded Utorrent for linux
<DystaN> but I am new and I dont know what to do with the file
<DystaN> utorrent-server-3.0-ubuntu-10.10-27079.tar.gz
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-14
<network_keith> Hello
<network_keith> I'm trying to install something from source for first time (putty, an ssh client) and running into an issue when trying to run ./config.c - gives me a permission denied error
<network_keith> do i need to do something with chmod ?
<Geothst> I installed KDE and it messed up my boot splash screen. I don't want a splash screen at all I just want to see what's going on when I'm booting. So I did sudo sed -i 's/ splash / /g' /boot/grub/grub.cfgclay@Geo-Ubuntu:~$ sudo grep -r "splash" /boot/grub to get rid of it. But the KDE splash screen is still there when I log off. It's gone when I log in which is what I wanted, but how do I get rid of the logoff/shutdown splash?
<Geothst> On a related note, Unity is crashing like every 5 seconds. Can someone point me to a guide for how to uninstall and re-install Unity?
<Geothst> I'm guessing sudo apt-get remove Unity, but last time I did something like that, it started systematically uninstalling Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-15
<Foca_> I need of a sh for move file .jpg to another folder, please ?
<Leonard2> I have downloaded the following drivers from Samsungs website PrintSettingUtility, Smartpanel and UnifiedLinuxDriver.  Now that I downloaded these files how do I install them under Ubuntu 12.10?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-16
<mof920> Hey, I'm having a bit (a lot) of trouble here >,>
<escott> mof920, ok
<javatexan> hey guys and gals, is there a way to wait to mount shares automatically after one of the network interfaces "goes live".  It takes between 5-15 minutes for that interface to be happy before I can mount anything.  If I knew bash or python, I guess I could poll the interface until it is happy then mount….grrrrrr
<javatexan> is there a "standard way" to do this?
<escott> javatexan, "live" is a poorly supported notion unfortunately
<escott> javatexan, you could hook into the network event in upstart
<escott> but thats no guarantee that there will be routes anywhere
<javatexan> gotcha, I will try a couple of things based on that
<BronzeTotte> I need help installing my printer which is Samsung CLX-3185.  Ubuntu does not have the right drivers.  I downloaded the following drivers from Samsung's website: PrintSettingUtility, Smartpanel and UnifiedLinuxDriver.  I have been unsucceful in installing these drivers in Ubuntu 12.10.  What should I do?  Anyone able to give me a helping hand?
<william43> hello all
<mnn> configuring squid help pls.
<preil65>  I have a couple older PCs that don't handle Ubuntu 12.10 with Unity too well and I want to use the Hybryd di.stro on them to see if they'll work on my LAN. I have a couple questions regarding the installation. Am I in the right place?on
<hotsauce1> hi :)
<hotsauce1> how can I see my hardware with ubuntu 12.10?
<hotsauce1> something similar to piriform's speccy
<hotsauce1> or...Windows device manager (im just looking for the graphics card and driver version )
<holstein> hotsauce1: i use lspci or lsusb
<holstein> !info lspci
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<holstein> !lspci
<ubot2> Factoid 'lspci' not found
<holstein> lol
<holstein> hotsauce1: open a terminal and run lspci
<hotsauce1> ok holstein
<hotsauce1> first though...how do i open a terminal? dash home or system settings won't do it?
<holstein> hotsauce1: there is an application called "terminal
<holstein> however you launch and find apps.. just find and launch it... or
<holstein> !tty | hotsauce1
<ubot2> hotsauce1: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<hotsauce1> wow! hahahaha
<hotsauce1> got stuck in the terminal and couldn't get out...rebooted...then forgot how to get back into IRC...I am more of a beginner than I thought :P
<hotsauce1> is there a way to ensure my IRC program (chatzilla) boots up everytime my PC does?
<holstein> !tty
<ubot2> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> Alt+F7 will get you back
<hotsauce1> sweet
<holstein> hotsauce1: i would add whatever you want to the autostart
<hotsauce1> trying...just wondering where firefox is stored on ubuntu LTS
<holstein> stored?
<hotsauce1> anyways...so the command for system specs was?
<hotsauce1> startup applications -> add -> browse
<hotsauce1> ^^ is best way to ensure applications auto boot upon PC power on?
<holstein>  /usr/bin is where they are "stored", but i dont think that what you are looking for
<holstein> hotsauce1: i use kupfer
<holstein> !kupfer
<ubot2> Factoid 'kupfer' not found
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<holstein> our bot needs attention...
<hotsauce1> !info !info
<holstein> hotsauce1: kupfer and gnome-do are in the repos and quite popular
<holstein> hotsauce1: i dont like things "auto booting" on startup
<holstein> hotsauce1: the way is to add them to the startup applications list
<holstein> hotsauce1: could be called "sessions" in the menu
<hotsauce1> so add kupfer to startup, then add chatzilla or whatever to kupfer?
<holstein> hotsauce1: you just use kupfer.. you dont need to add it
<hotsauce1> repo=repository right?
<holstein> hotsauce1: lets relax and take a step back,.. one question at a time
<hotsauce1> :)
<holstein> hotsauce1: a repo is a repository.. meaning its easily available.. you just search *any* package manager and install in
<holstein> sudo apt-get install kupfer.. or search synaptic or the software center
<holstein> hotsauce1: if you want to auto start an application (not auto boot) the name of the program you are looking for is "Startup Applications"
<holstein> you launch "startup applications" and add what you like there
<holstein> hotsauce1: i test the launch commands in the terminal..
<holstein> hotsauce1: i suggested gnome-do or kupfer because i was assuming you might just be having a hard time finding applications
<hotsauce1> i am going to check out kupfer, it sounds like it could be extremely useful to become familiar with.
<hotsauce1> so my question is how do i find "chatzilla" in the startup applications "add" function? you said chatzilla isnt really stored anywhere...I guess I need a command that starts running firefox add-ons?
<holstein> hotsauce1: i would just add chatzilla, if that is an app..i thought it was a plugin for firefox?
<hotsauce1> !info package manager
<ubot2> 'manager' is not a valid distribution:
<hotsauce1> it is a plugin for firefox
<holstein> hotsauce1: i said, applications are stored in /use/bin, i didnt say applicaions are not stored anywhere.. i said that is likely not what you are looking for
<holstein> hotsauce1: then, you would look at firefox.. and maybe set it up in a tab.. or as the home page
<holstein> hotsauce1: i think http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-install-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature is also an option, though i have not tested it
<holstein> hotsauce1: its a matter of potentially adding a 'webapp'. since chatzilla is not a local application, its a plugin to firefox
<hotsauce1> i see
<hotsauce1> "webapp" is pointing me in the right direction
<hotsauce1> thanks for the vocab :)
<holstein> hotsauce1: it would be the equvilent of saying 'i want the application ebay to automatically startup when i bootup'... the answer is, ebay is not an application, but you can make a webapp, or a shortcut
<holstein> sometimes its a matter of knowing the terms to search for
<hotsauce1> what is the command for system specs in the terminal? I lost it since I had 2 reboot
<holstein> hotsauce1: lspci is what i use
<holstein> hotsauce1: you can try installing hardinfo
<hotsauce1> this might not mean anything...but "What is lspci?"
<holstein> hotsauce1: its a list hardware command
<holstein> lsusb for usb
<holstein> try that GUI i listed
<geirha> it lists all components connected to the pci bus
<holstein> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<hotsauce1> is there a way to minimize a terminal (shrink the window?)
<geirha> the (-) in the top left corner
<hotsauce1> i see nothing
<hotsauce1> top left corner is black...everything is black in my terminal (ctrl alt f1)...and no mouse cursor
<hotsauce1> is terminal the right word for...command line?
<hotsauce1> command line "window" = terminal??
<geirha> oh, you're in a virtual console?
<geirha> ctrl+alt+f7 should get you back to X
<hotsauce1> ah so no way to minimize a virtual console and move it around in the same way I move around firefox tabs?
<hotsauce1> btw ("Your search query "kupfer" didn't return any results. Please change some terms and refer to HelpOnSearching for more information." from ubuntu-wiki) kind of made me laugh :P
<holstein> hotsauce1: are you asking for someone here to change something?
<holstein> hotsauce1: i would search for kupfer in the package manager of your choice, or just search google to learn more about it and see if you'd like to use it
<holstein> hotsauce1: sudo apt-get install kupfer
<hotsauce1> ahh i see
<hotsauce1> is "sudo apt-get update" relevent after my fresh install?
<holstein> hotsauce1: you can tap the super key and type "terminal"
<holstein> hotsauce1: then, you'll have a resizable terminal window
<hotsauce1> what is the super key? i am on a dell laptop...Im not sure what you mean
<geirha> or hit Ctrl+Alt+T  unless you've bound that to some other action
<geirha> the key that typically has a windows logo on it
<geirha> between ctrl and alt
<holstein> hotsauce1: the windows key.. it brings up the main menu.. the dash?
<hotsauce1> neither work to resize my virtual console
<holstein> hotsauce1: correct
<holstein> hotsauce1: that will not do anything to the vitrual console
<holstein> hotsauce1: this will allow you to open "terminal".. a terminal applicatoin that you can resize
<hotsauce1> o cool
<hotsauce1> ctrl alt t :)
<hotsauce1> how can i find out how much RAM my system has? I am in ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> hotsauce1: top.. free -m ...the bios.. that gui system tool i linked earlier.. sudo apt-get hardinfo
<hotsauce1> ill get hardinfo, thanks :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-17
<javatexan> why would sudo mount -t cifs //serverip/share /home/user/folder -o etc get the error
<javatexan> "unable to find suitable address"
<javatexan> I can mount if I go through file manager oddly
<piotreck00> Hi, I've got PC with openssh and two accounts: user1 = admin and user2 = standard-without-pass, can I connect as user2 through ssh?
<piotreck00> It keeps asking me for password...
<tsimpson> piotreck00: set a ssh key for the second user: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/openssh-server.html#openssh-keys
<piotreck00> got it
<piotreck00> thaks
<aftab> i m a beginner any one can help me that how to work with this community
<tsimpson> sticking around for longer than 2 minutes is a good start...
<thewrath> hey all
<kaziweb> hi
<thewrath> anyone good with creating images
<escott_> thewrath, ?
<thewrath> escott_: i am doing a website for my brothers wedding
<thewrath> and i would like to do get an image created for part of the header
<escott_> thewrath, and your question is what?
<thewrath> escott_: if someone could create one for me
<thewrath> if i would give the details
<escott_> !ot | thewrath
<ubot2> thewrath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snlpnstslocn> hello people
<snlpnstslocn> i need some hep with the installation of ubuntu
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, then ask
<snlpnstslocn> right
<snlpnstslocn> i am installing ubuntu on virtual box
<snlpnstslocn> i have created a 8 gb virtual hard drive
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, seems a bit small
<escott_> you could get minimal, and maybe server, but not a gui
<snlpnstslocn> is the one expanding on demand not the fix one
<snlpnstslocn> so i reckon it should expand then as long as more space is required
<snlpnstslocn> my problem is when i try to install i get the no root defined message
<snlpnstslocn> can you help me with setting the partition?
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, you are misunderstanding what "expanding on demand means"
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, the virtual disk needs to be larger than 8GB. it could a petabyte if you want
<escott_> it won't all be allocated initially, and as the installed OS begins using the disk it will allocate space for the disk
<escott_> which makes it slower, but the guest still needs to be told that the disk is big
<snlpnstslocn> ok
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, otherwise ubuntu is going to think "I have 8GB of space, so i will restrict myself to 8GB" and will never do anything to cause it to get bigger than 8GB
<snlpnstslocn> I'll make another virtual hard drive then
<snlpnstslocn> like 15 gig is gonna be fine?!
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, that still seems small, but depending upon you usage it might be big enough
<snlpnstslocn> hmm
<snlpnstslocn> ok then can you give me some guide lines how to set the partition on a new hard drive i am going to create
<snlpnstslocn> bigger :)
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, i find that a basic gui and core software comes out to ~10GB. that can vary depending on what you install, but for the stuff i use the core is 10GB. then you have to consider the data you will have on the computer
<escott_> snlpnstslocn, and things work more efficiently when there is more free space. if you are committed to expanding disks in VBOX go ahead and overcommit. make it 100GB
<snlpnstslocn> sounds good
<snlpnstslocn> I'll follow your tips then
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-18
<lillebj0rn> Hello good people. Does anyone have experience with wlan and ubuntu 12.10?
<lillebj0rn> lan is ok, I find the driver under lib/firmware, but it is unassigned as far as I can see. http://i.imgur.com/pt4jL.jpg
<lillebj0rn> Any ideas appriciated. :)
<Phryq> hey
<Phryq> how do I find the path to my CDrom?
<holstein> Phryq: i usually just put a CD in and try properties...
<holstein> i used to click/drag a file over to the terminal to see the path
<Phryq> hey, what is the command to remove a file?
<geirha> rm
<Phryq> thanks
<rulle> i am new to ubuntu and i am watching a tutorial addressing this chat, is this a chat where one can ask for help?
<thelionroars> yes #ubuntu and #ubuntu-beginners are the support channels, for asking questions
<mathen> hi can some1 help me connect my webcam to ubuntu?
<mathen> ?
<Sidewinder> !crosspost | mathen
<ubot2> mathen: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<mathen> sorry i m new to this and desperatally in need of help
